# Say something about the forumer above you



## Your Majesty

_This worked well on another board, so I thought I'd post it here._

There's nobody above me, so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Scott

She's Canadian


----------



## Naren

He's Canadian.


----------



## nitelightboy

He's a super sexy Japanese Rock Star


----------



## Your Majesty

Joe's the Florida boy who will kick your ass in kick boxing if you decide to make fun of his sexy, yet, very smooth, shaved legs.


----------



## Toshiro

Your Majesty seems to like Opeth more than a little.


----------



## Chris

He needs a damn seven.


----------



## Drew

He tried to kill me with a bottle of Jack. 

But, IIRC, he paid for the bottle.


----------



## zimbloth

He needs to give me his PWH.


----------



## Dormant

A picture of him is by the term 'Gear-Whore' in the new edition of the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## Chris

Is my favorite Sod.


----------



## metalfiend666

The guy good enough to keep this place going, even if it means forking out his own money.


----------



## Scott

Ass kisser from across "the pond"


----------



## Dive-Baum

Syrup-Boy from WAAAAAY back


----------



## Chris

Should have just pointed to Canada.


----------



## zimbloth

should stop buying 10 korean guitars a month  needs to get a ridiculous custom instead with anime inlays.


----------



## giannifive

He's the vector for the Schecter virus...

(Zimbloth beat me; I was talking about Chris.)

But about Zimbloth:

Man should stop buying 10 Japanese guitars a month


----------



## nitelightboy

His name is John.


And Scott, how dare you call Your Majesty a Canuk!!! She's far too cool to be a syrup slurper


----------



## Naren

He's working hard to be a crime-fighting super hero.


----------



## metalfiend666

He's a translator


----------



## nitelightboy

He's a long haired, scrawny English Bloke


----------



## metalfiend666

He likes guns


----------



## zimbloth

he probably cares about that whole 'soccer' thing.


----------



## nitelightboy

He can't properly say the word "car" His funny Boston accent gets in the way


----------



## Buzz762

He lives in florida.


----------



## nitelightboy

He's probably been shot at, cause he lives in DETROIT ROCK CITY


----------



## Scott

He thinks there's something wron with being Canadian. When in fact, Canada>*


----------



## nitelightboy

He's a scary homicidal hamster, trying to take over the world. Oh, and he's a lefty.


----------



## Drew

Even though he's Canadian, he's still a really nice bloke who tried to buy a guitar for a chick he wasn't sleeping with before God said, "No."

Edit. That was scott. 

He's an asshole who always snipes my witty comments with his annoying drivel.


----------



## Toshiro

Drew's a drunk, but a cool drunk.


----------



## nitelightboy

Who, me or Scott??

Oh, Drew is a complete and total drunk who will never finish his album, because he's too busy puking on Chris' futon.

Damn....Ok, Toshiro's an animated character who could whoop my ass....just because he's cool like that!


----------



## Scott

Fails to realise that I did not "try" for the guitar shal be repaired, and victory shal be mine!

Also, I believe at one time I fell asleep next to her. So that counts.

Edit:God damnit people! you post too fast!! That was for Drew.


....And Joe's a fag


----------



## nitelightboy

Scott said:


> Also, I believe at one time I fell asleep next to her. So that counts.






I don't think so dude!

Also, Canadians such as Scott own us mentally challenged Americans. Just to show I have no hate for our Northern neighbors.


----------



## Rev2010

If I remember correctly Nightlightboy used to have Richard Simmons as his avatar. http://photobucket.com/albums/b368/allison_leeann/th_thsimmons-rcopy.jpg


Rev.


----------



## Drew

Rev will soon have Richard Simmons as his avatar.


----------



## nitelightboy

Drew wishes he was Richard Simmons.


----------



## Buzz762

nitelightboy said:


> Drew wishes he was Richard Simmons.



Secretly sweats to the oldies.


----------



## Firebeard

Is obviously a Guitar Junkie!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Probably spends his spare time pillaging and weilding an axe...not of the stringed variety.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a drunken bald headed English wanker


----------



## Buzz762

Sucks on moist towelettes


----------



## Dive-Baum

Real name is Dom Delouise


----------



## metalfiend666

Building a Warmoth custom


----------



## Rick

Likes Ibanez guitars.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Uses RG7420's...but only in moderation.


----------



## Rick

His avatar looks like the old man from the Simpsons.


----------



## b3n

Just received e-rep for the simpsons reference.


----------



## metalfiend666

Wants to torch his old flying v for a picstory


----------



## Shawn

should've said "has the best looking RG custom ever".


----------



## Naren

has an awesome Ibanez universe.


----------



## b3n

Doesn't like online translation tools 



Shawn said:


> should've said "has the best looking RG custom ever".



Thanks, I would have myself if it weren't for the automerger of doom


----------



## Buzz762

Has the best looking RG ever.


----------



## nitelightboy

Has a foreign name. His name is Bee for Almighty Forger of Metal.


----------



## Roland777

Has a funny looking shirt when posing with his RG. Also used to drink a lot of water when being a martial arts instructor.


----------



## nitelightboy

Has a unibrow.


----------



## Naren

is a major alcoholic.


----------



## Your Majesty

nitelightboy said:


> And Scott, how dare you call Your Majesty a Canuk!!! She's far too cool to be a syrup slurper



I don't do maple syrup. Can't stand the shit! 

I don't know who the next person above me was, but I'll just say, they're cool!


----------



## Scott

Will be run out of Canada


----------



## noodles

Bastardizes right guitars in his weirdo lefty experiments.


----------



## Vince

looks funny as hell as Gargamel chasing after smurfs


----------



## Donnie

likes ham.


----------



## Drew

moonlights as a steve Buchemi stunt double.


----------



## noodles

Had his application to the Betty Ford Clinic rejected.


----------



## Scott

When he plays guitar sitting down, his legs swing from the chair.


----------



## metalfiend666

Canuk Leftie


----------



## Chris

Sod


----------



## noodles

Can't play pool worth a shit.


----------



## Roland777

has a reflective dome of doom mounted on his skull.


----------



## Chris

is taller than Dave


----------



## noodles

Is also taller than Dave.


----------



## Regor

copies other people's guitars


----------



## Chris

Needs to post pics of his 2127


----------



## noodles

Loves teh Waffle House waitresses.


----------



## Chris

also sucks at pool


----------



## Roland777

routinely blinds people with the mirrored sphere of ph34r bolted to his cranium. 


Edit: make that "say something about the forumer two posts above you"


----------



## Regor

Chris said:


> Needs to post pics of his 2127



 I guess I'm a bit overdue for some new pics of that thing aye? If I wasn't going to the Unholy Alliance Tour tonight, I'd do it. Maybe tomorrow?

EDIT: Shit, fast posters!

^ likes butter on his face apparently!


----------



## nyck

Is short and bald.

lmfao


-to noodles, damn this thread went quick


----------



## nitelightboy

Is taller than Noodles laying down


----------



## noodles

Loves TDW. Every night.


----------



## nitelightboy

Loves to watch me and TDW every other night.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Looks upto every man, woman, child and some breeds of dog.

[Edit] dammit with the fast posters!!!...Yeah mine was for noodles.


----------



## TheReal7

Is scared of the "Dark"????? LOL

hahah mine was for NLB


----------



## noodles

Whores his music out all over the damn 'net.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a slow poster.

Damn you noodles.....

For Noodles:
He's bald, he's fun, and he's just SOOOOOOOO adorkable.


----------



## noodles

Is a slow poster.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a meanie poopie head.


----------



## David

(noodles)

replaced john petrucci who replaced chuck norris in many jokes, because he is so dangerous and metal.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

has emo hair


----------



## noodles

Has no avatar.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

has no hair


----------



## David

redneck


----------



## BinaryTox1n

David said:


> redneck


Im from pennsylvania.  


he is a fellow rusty cooley defender!


----------



## nitelightboy

PA redneck.


----------



## bostjan

will break his foot off in your ass, then like a lizard's tail, his foot will grow back for more ass-kickings.


----------



## David

(jon)

recognizes rusty cooley's genious




BinaryTox1n said:


> Im from pennsylvania.
> 
> 
> he is a fellow rusty cooley defender!


damn! why couldn't you have been born in texas (which doesn't make you a redneck anyway, but a better chance!)


----------



## nitelightboy

Farted in your general direction.


----------



## noodles

Wants to be a drunk flat foot.


----------



## bostjan

Is still taller than most forrest creatures, such as goblins and woodland elves.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is not taller than Noodles laying down.


----------



## noodles

Changes his avatar even less than he changes his underwear.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

changes his avatar much more than he changes his underwear


----------



## nitelightboy

Is almost as metal as Shannon 

Damn you people for getting in my way....

Is a lethal biological weapon in 19.2 countries.


----------



## D-EJ915

^doesn't use Mo Joes...


----------



## noodles

OMG h3 luvz teh @n!m3 LOLZ!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Dive-Baum

Is as bald as a baby's ass

oops...I can't spell Bald! (edit)


----------



## Buzz762

Edit: woops.

Um... Has a guitar I envy.


----------



## Firebeard

Is the person I posted about last time.





Dive-Baum said:


> Is as bals as a baby's ass


----------



## nitelightboy

Has more hair on his face than a 70's pornstar has one their...ahem...


----------



## bostjan

Loves teh float.


----------



## bostjan

Is the coolest guy ever.


----------



## Firebeard

Loves to bloat his own ego. 



bostjan said:


> Is the coolest guy ever.


----------



## Dive-Baum

Thinks too highly of himself (damn..that was for Botsjan) 

Having an identity crisis


----------



## bostjan

Posts too slow to realize who he's posting about.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

speaks multiple languages


----------



## bostjan

Needs a MESA/BOOGIE.


----------



## David

has a mesa/boogie


----------



## noodles

Wishes he had a Mesa/Boogie.


----------



## bostjan

Needs to give bostjan his MESA/BOOGIE


----------



## Shannon

^ Smokes more "polls" than I've ever seen.


----------



## David

needs a drummer quick


----------



## Mykie

Lives by Seatle


----------



## Mastodon

Has an awesome main axe


----------



## telecaster90

Doesn't know that I was the king of this thread over at the Dream Theater board


----------



## Jason

Has a amp that is no longer made


----------



## Steve

Is more a Catcher than a Pitcher...


----------



## Mykie

Has my next guitar  

Mine has wave inlays though, even more better. I wish I had a pic handy, soon I shall


----------



## Steve

Mykie likes Everything.


----------



## Chris

Takes caution around hot cans.


----------



## telecaster90

Has a good piece of Line6 Equipment

edit: or not! Chris should give me one of his Hellraisers


----------



## Scott

Better be on UPS's ass about my 100 bucks 


DAMNIT STOP POSTING SO FAST!!!



Gwar!!


----------



## Steve

Uses guitars to get laid. or not.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

screws fat black chicks 



edit: damnit,

shipped something to a canuck.


----------



## Scott

Is jealous of my fat chick score

[action=Scott]throws up a little in his mouth[/action]



Steve said:


> Uses guitars to get laid. or not.




I wish...Be buying acoustics left and right if that was the case...


----------



## Steve

Lives on an island with a population of 50.


----------



## nitelightboy

Lives in a state with a population of 50.


----------



## D-EJ915

^is the same guy who was above me in the other post I made in this thread.


----------



## Steve

nitelightboy said:


> Lives in a state with a population of 50.


Do cows count?

User name reminds me of DJ EZRock


----------



## Dive-Baum

Can't come up with anything new to say damnit beat me to it. for EJ915 (Edit)


Drinks vodka in a pool


----------



## nitelightboy

Only if they wear moo moos.


----------



## Mykie

ROCKS THE LINE 6


----------



## Scott

Not man enough for an avatar




Steve said:


> Do cows count?




Hey if cows count, then so do lobster


----------



## Dive-Baum

Likes it...(edit...damn beat me again)


Doubts the power of the accoustic over the female persuasion


----------



## nitelightboy

Wears a mickey mouse outfit and dances around.


----------



## Steve

Thinks Cops are hot.


----------



## Dive-Baum

Likes the mickey mouse outfit


----------



## nitelightboy

Thinks Drew is hot.


----------



## Popsyche

Seven string heavy metal Christmas tree!

Stick this under Dive-baum


----------



## Steve

Drew is hot..... in his pink shirt.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wears leather chaps in a pool while thinking of how hot Drew is in pink.


----------



## Steve

Name rhymes with Blow.


----------



## Mykie

Just made me go


----------



## Rick

Has a rig I'd like to hear.


----------



## telecaster90

Has an ibby I've never seen


----------



## D-EJ915

believes telecasters are the true metal axes


----------



## telecaster90

went to college in charlotte, which is about half an hour away from me


----------



## Dive-Baum

Popsyche said:


> Seven string heavy metal Christmas tree!
> 
> Stick this under Dive-baum



That is the first reference to my name for what it means on this board (and done well) + e rep my good man

Likes to yell..."GO COCKS!" Best football team chant ever---too bad Spurrier is a bitch


----------



## JPMDan

He is Sevenstring.org's Fitness Guide


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a loser because Spurrier owns.


----------



## Rick

Is another HD user.


----------



## Mykie

Is another Line 6 user


----------



## JPMDan

Owns a S7420FM


----------



## telecaster90

Is guitarless


----------



## nyck

telecaster90 said:


> Is guitarless


Is younger than me and wears crazy clothes haha.


----------



## JPMDan

16 years old and owns a Mesa.

[action=JPMDan]ponders how did Nyck get the money to buy a mesa at his age.[/action]


----------



## Mykie

Will soon have that C-7 he wants


----------



## telecaster90

Has, from what I've heard, a seriously awesome piece of Line6 gear


----------



## D-EJ915

^loves BJs...


----------



## telecaster90

^doesn't


----------



## nitelightboy

Jams out to HOLY WARS


----------



## DelfinoPie

Is way too into this thread.


----------



## David

(NLB)
his name is Joe... apparently...


----------



## telecaster90

Needs a band!


----------



## David

is correct!


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a lonely boy.


----------



## Mykie

Has a lazy eye

EDIT - that was supose to go to DAVID


----------



## telecaster90

is on a distinguished road!


----------



## distressed_romeo

new avatar is a vast improvement!


----------



## David

has a strange avatar...?


----------



## Christopher

Is one of my myspace friends.


----------



## Your Majesty

Owns a John Petrucci 7 String..... _that's my guitar god_


----------



## distressed_romeo

Could turn out to be a very civilising influence on the rest of us...


----------



## Your Majesty

distressed_romeo said:


> Could turn out to be a very civilising influence on the rest of us...



Who me? LOL Oh babe..... you honestly don't know me well enough to make that statement. But you kickass for saying in though. Here's hoping right.... 

Actually..... I will say this, you are the first board member, I gave a crash course on theory/piano. And your avatar freaks me out. Who is that?


----------



## Christopher

Is brave enough to deal with us boys and plays sevens!


----------



## Your Majesty

Christopher said:


> Is brave enough to deal with us boys and plays sevens!



Playing a 7 string guitar is easy  .... amusing you fuckers, _(I mean) _boys/men, is a different story.  

Christopher with the John Petrucci 7...... very cool dude. If you have a picture of my guitar god's guitar, I wanna see it.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Your Majesty said:


> Who me? LOL Oh babe..... you honestly don't know me well enough to make that statement. But you kickass for saying in though. Here's hoping right....
> 
> Actually..... I will say this, you are the first board member, I gave a crash course on theory/piano. And your avatar freaks me out. Who is that?



Is freaked out by Klaha, the third singer from Malice Mizer...


----------



## Dive-Baum

Avatar looks like Robert Sweet


----------



## D-EJ915

^Will name his son "Floyd Rose"


----------



## jacksonplayer

Lives in the "real" Virginia.


----------



## D-EJ915

has no avatar


----------



## Mykie

Has an avatar.


----------



## D-EJ915

^is windy...or...lives in the windy city...


----------



## Steve

His guitar matches his balls.


----------



## Donnie

is deemed true!


----------



## Drew

He's a happy camper.


----------



## Ken

Is feverishly working on an album.


----------



## Chris

Tried to cup my balls once.


----------



## Steve

Looks nice in glasses!

Edit: damn too slow


----------



## Chris

Will lose at golf tomorrow.


----------



## Ken

Sucks at Bubbles.


----------



## Steve

Looks like Noodles.


----------



## Ken

tastes like shit

Edit: should've thought that one through.


----------



## Steve

has his tongue where it doesn't belong.

Edit:


----------



## telecaster90

is a tool fan!


----------



## Steve

Is a member of the Schecter Army.


----------



## D-EJ915

^has the guitar which I like quite a bit


----------



## David

Ken Burtch said:


> tastes like shit
> 
> Edit: should've thought that one through.




has a picture that I'm not going to post because it is NWS


----------



## Steve

has a picture, I DON'T want to see.


----------



## Ken

pwns me in this thread, so I'm moving on.


----------



## Steve

Needs two more guitars of the same make, to have a full house.


----------



## Chris

Is buying breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## telecaster90

Should convert to the Schecter army

edit:Is a full, standing member of the Schecter army!


----------



## Ken

Steve said:


> Needs two more guitars of the same make, to have a full house.



That would be five-of-a-kind, noob. 

Need two identical Schecters to make a full house


----------



## Steve

said he was leaving, and didn't go. 

and then shoots down my well thought out line... damn.


----------



## Ken

Changed his post after the edit, making him on time for something he claims to be late for.


----------



## Steve

is now an official member of the post police.

I can't type, I'm laughing so hard.


----------



## telecaster90

Is a good person for contributing to the site

edit: Has lyrics from Disgustipated in his signature


----------



## Steve

Lives where I want to golf!


----------



## D-EJ915

^was at 1547 posts the last time I looked.


----------



## Ken

Wonders when I'm leaving this thread.

Edit: Damn, late is as late does, momma always said.


----------



## telecaster90

Lives in a state that I drove through tuesday

edit: I'm slow today! You're a sevenstring.org contributor, good for you


----------



## Steve

doesn't realize that _Hanger 18_ is one of my favorite songs!


----------



## telecaster90

Wants to go golfing in South Carolina, apparently. That's cool

And yes, Hanger 18 is amazing


----------



## Regor

Has a funny ass quote under his screen name.


----------



## Spoongirl

ahm his avatar is so funny.


----------



## D-EJ915

Is a female.


----------



## Mastodon

Surfs?


----------



## Regor

His secret superhero alter-ego is "Captain Obvious" 

EDIT: Shit, that was for D-EJ915


----------



## D-EJ915

^has no eyelids


----------



## Naren

lives in Detroit, about 1 hour from where I used to live. 

edit: DEJ was too fast.
Uh, likes Japanese animation.


----------



## Mastodon

Is too slow.


----------



## Naren

lives in dgghdf.


----------



## telecaster90

Rocks out in Japan\m/


----------



## Naren

Has an awesome Schecter C-7 Blackjack.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

is a noodle connoisseur


----------



## D-EJ915

^is missing a letter in his name


----------



## BinaryTox1n

doesnt realize that my name is spelled with no "h" there,
and has a V that would be quite metal, provided it had a neck pickup.


----------



## Nick1

He is a dick.

















































































No actually he seems really cool! I love the ESP headstock pic!!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

^loves blank space


----------



## Your Majesty

Jeff has 3050 posts..... wow!


----------



## nitelightboy

Lives in my dreams.....Wait, no. I don't think she looks like Chris and Drew.


----------



## Your Majesty

nitelightboy said:


> Lives in my dreams.....Wait, no. I don't think she looks like Chris and Drew.



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL No, I don't think I look like Chris or Drew, though, Iam sure, Chris and Drew are pretty 'happening and sexy cool guys'... but nah! 

Joe here.... is starting to ride my ass, one to many times... don't worry buddy, I'll get you back - but he rocks!!


----------



## nitelightboy

Looking forward to it


----------



## Rick

Likes to drink in Ft. Liquordale.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is bigger than me.....


(everything's bigger in Texas, get it??)


----------



## Mykie

Found half a dead chick


----------



## Dive-Baum

Likes it..caught you


----------



## Mastodon

Has an avatar that I fail to comprehend.


----------



## telecaster90

No one knows where he's from


----------



## nitelightboy

Has a southern accent.


----------



## D-EJ915

^watches Naked League Basketball


----------



## nitelightboy

D-EJ915 said:


> ^watches Naked League Basketball




Watches with me.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Used to have a Richard Simmons avatar...


----------



## DelfinoPie

Is a fellow UK person


----------



## nitelightboy

Doesn't live in Alabama.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Also doesn't live in Alabama


----------



## Mastodon

Has one of those creepy ass boobles for an avatar.


----------



## Buzz762

Doesn't understand the show is called Boobah


----------



## DelfinoPie

Knows all the cool kids watch the boobahs


----------



## D-EJ915

^has that really creepy looking kids show thing in his avatar.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Is an echo of mastodon  lol



Mastodon said:


> Has one of those creepy ass boobles for an avatar.


----------



## D-EJ915

^actually reads...


----------



## noodles

Has an avatar that is missing a string.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is the only cowboy in the Lord of the Rings series. He played a hobbit.


----------



## noodles

Wants to be a cop...in the Villiage People.


----------



## D-EJ915

gets limp when wet


----------



## nitelightboy

Likes an Indian....from the Village People.

God damn it!!!!

You too Mr. Fast Poster Pants.


----------



## Your Majesty

Told me that he is going to be a* 'good' *cop, but I know different.


----------



## nitelightboy

Like Rum....yum....


----------



## noodles

Just like the poster above him, likes men.


----------



## DelfinoPie

shorter than the average bear


----------



## nitelightboy

Is jealous of my soft hair.


----------



## noodles

Needs a tube amp.


----------



## DelfinoPie

is my stunt double


Proof:


----------



## nitelightboy

Has chubby cheeks.


----------



## Your Majesty

After the day he's had, Joe's seriously going to get drunk tonight


----------



## nitelightboy

Seriously needs to get drunk.


----------



## Your Majesty

Needs to stop riding my fuckin' ass. lol


----------



## nitelightboy

Makes Joe cry.


----------



## noodles

Cries like a little girl.


----------



## Christopher

Rocks the Line 6, like me.

Oppps. Too slow!

Plays the super tall flying V!


----------



## Your Majesty

He is still the guy that plays the John Petrucci 7


----------



## nitelightboy

Posted in this thread.


----------



## Christopher

Your Majesty said:


> He is still the guy that plays the John Petrucci 7



As soon as someone tells me how to show a pic I'll do it!


----------



## noodles

Sucks at posting pics.


----------



## Christopher

Is very right!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Accepts pictoral defeat!


----------



## noodles

Comes from Sabbath-town.


----------



## Your Majesty

Everytime I see the name noodles.... I think of pasta.


----------



## Steve

...is the second Godess on this site, the first is Drew.


----------



## Jason

WOOPED Chris irish ass in golf!!

when i read noodles i think of http://sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=11798


----------



## noodles

Lives in a state the size of my home town.


----------



## D-EJ915

^thinks that vests make all things better....


----------



## nitelightboy

Has more posts that me.


----------



## D-EJ915

^has way more posts than he did when he started in this thread


----------



## Your Majesty

Lives near the Beach..... Iam guess!


----------



## D-EJ915

^ is gay toward ibanez


----------



## Jason

noodles said:


> Lives in a state the size of my home town.



Houston?


----------



## D-EJ915

^is missing an eye


----------



## nitelightboy

If he was English his name would be spelled Geoff.


----------



## D-EJ915

^doesn't know I have an uncle named Geoff...who has a PhD in astrophysics and works for NASA.


----------



## nitelightboy

Isn't a rocket scientist, but he knows one.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lives with old people.


----------



## nitelightboy

Should've said "Sees dead people"


----------



## noodles

Dead bodies make him hungry for Itallian food.


----------



## Your Majesty

again...Iam thinking pasta


----------



## nitelightboy

Is smaller than his guitar.

Is bigger than Noodles, damn you!!


----------



## Metal Ken

COPS


----------



## D-EJ915

^Thinks that the 1077 is the best thing even including sliced bread.


----------



## Steve

Has the same guitar as the Raffle Guitar!!!!


----------



## Metal Ken

^ Likes WASP.


----------



## nitelightboy

Secretely dreams of stealing the raffle guitar.


----------



## Steve

...lites himself on fire.

damn...late again.


----------



## noodles

Is a happy camper.


----------



## Your Majesty

pasta.....


----------



## nitelightboy

More metal than me. But not as sexy.


----------



## noodles

The Ft. Lauderdale bad boy.


----------



## Steve

Shares the same name and belly as:






No shit, he does.


----------



## nitelightboy

HOLY SHIT!!! Only a black man would want that thing..


----------



## Metal Ken

posts fasters than i can (so i need to edit my shit)


----------



## Your Majesty

The Devil's Love Child - but I adore him just the same


----------



## noodles

Accidently stepped into a sausage fest.


----------



## D-EJ915

^plays with Mike on a regular basis


----------



## Metal Ken

spanks it to Chobits ;p


----------



## nitelightboy

Pure evil....sometimes.


----------



## Your Majesty

Florida boy Iam going to kick his ass


----------



## D-EJ915

knows that Chobits is fucking awesome


----------



## Metal Ken

Jeez i cant keep up with this lol


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a slow southern boy.


----------



## Metal Ken

DIdnt know that i was actually from the north ;p


----------



## Your Majesty

My Ibanez God


----------



## Metal Ken

Needs more RG7's ;p


----------



## D-EJ915

^needs to experience the joy of ESP


----------



## Metal Ken

Already has ;p
(I've had ESP Before, btw ;p)


----------



## nitelightboy

Secretely wants a hello kitty 7 string, in pink of course.


----------



## D-EJ915

already has hte hello kitty but hasn't told us


----------



## Metal Ken

would buy a Hello Kitty 7 if they made one too

(Fuck i want one of the squier ones, they're hilarious)


----------



## D-EJ915

^wants a hello kitty guitar, as do I and everyone else.


----------



## Metal Ken

^ Agrees with the greatness of Hello Kitty Guitars


----------



## D-EJ915

^knows that if you're willing to play Hello Kitty, you're a fucking sicko.


----------



## Metal Ken

^ Knows that if you got the balls to get onstage with a Hello Kitty Guitar, you must be a bad Mother Fucker.


----------



## nitelightboy

Knows how awsome Cannible Corpse would sound on a Hello Kitty 7


----------



## Metal Ken

^ Knows that Cannibal Corpse sounds awesome regardless


----------



## D-EJ915

^Actually knows all the lyrics to cannibal corpse


----------



## Metal Ken

Knows that Metal Ken prefers Aeon to Cannibal Corpse ;p


----------



## nitelightboy

Knows that all death metal reigns supreme.


----------



## D-EJ915

^he wants the VB200 to actually arrive at D-EJ915's house so there can be a picstory which is huge as fuck itself.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wants to be as cool as Chris, but sadly that can never happen


----------



## Metal Ken

Cant be as cool as chris


----------



## Your Majesty

Can't be cool, as me lol ;-) ..and knows I like to ride his ass every now and again.


----------



## D-EJ915

^knows that chris sucks at golf, and actually deciding what to buy, so you wouldn't want to be that cool...or something...


----------



## nitelightboy

Should have a Richard Simmons avatar


----------



## Metal Ken

Can get a Richard Simmons avatar if i so desire ;p


----------



## D-EJ915

is actually richard simmons in disguise...


btw anime > all gay comments


----------



## Metal Ken

Really wants a richard simmons avatar


----------



## nitelightboy

Wants to give someone an RS avatar


----------



## Metal Ken

is tempting me to give D-EJ915 a richard simmons avatar


----------



## D-EJ915

^knows that would be un-metal.


----------



## Metal Ken

^ better pray


----------



## D-EJ915

anime is awesome


----------



## noodles

Would look great with a RS avatar.


----------



## Your Majesty

what the hell... 358 posts in this thread alone, already?


----------



## noodles

Underestimates the post-whoredom of SS.org.


----------



## Metal Ken

its rediculous isnt it ;p

^ CueBall


----------



## Jason

weiners.. EDIT god damn it


----------



## D-EJ915

^can obvioulsy see how noodles is richard simmons' butt-mate


----------



## nitelightboy

Needs to hurry up and friggin give somebody an RS avatar


----------



## D-EJ915

^has some weird fascination with RS...which in fact is badas...RS200:







750 Horsepower \m/


----------



## noodles

Is volunteering to recieve said avatar.


----------



## Your Majesty

this thread is going way to frickin fast for me.....


----------



## D-EJ915

^does not refresh fast enough



noodles said:


> Is volunteering to recieve said avatar.


You receive from person in said avatar.


----------



## Metal Ken

Has a Richard Simmons AV


----------



## Your Majesty

D-EJ915 said:


> ^does not refresh fast enough
> .



 I love you too buddy!


----------



## Metal Ken

lol this thread rules ;D

^ needs to try a RG7421XL ;D


----------



## Metal Ken

^ Is the only one who can post about himself


----------



## Your Majesty

You're still my Ibanez God ;-)

*needs to try a RG7421XL ;D* - talk to me.....


----------



## D-EJ915

knows that I am truly too fast for this thread


----------



## Metal Ken

Changed his avatar back to the ESP ;p


----------



## D-EJ915

^knows I'm superior to RS in every way


----------



## nitelightboy

SHouldn't have done that.


----------



## Metal Ken

^ needs to go LAPD on DEJ


----------



## D-EJ915

^knows that NLB's mom shouldn't have


----------



## nitelightboy

Knows I love him.

Damn...that was a low blow!


----------



## D-EJ915

NLB should not love me and (NLB) has a fascination with huge pick dildos which he (NLB) uses every day


----------



## nitelightboy




----------



## Mykie




----------



## D-EJ915

likes to laugh, which is, in fact, good.


----------



## Your Majesty

Joe, seriously makes me laugh my ass off


----------



## D-EJ915

loves to post-whore


----------



## nitelightboy

LEarned to post whore from Drew.


----------



## Your Majesty

D-EJ915 said:


> loves to post-whore



Right back at you


----------



## nitelightboy

Cuddles with razor blades


----------



## D-EJ915

knows razor blades are awesome


----------



## Steve

...thinks cartoons are real.


----------



## nitelightboy

Plays a mean game of golf.


----------



## Steve

...knows talent when he sees it.


----------



## Shannon

...knows I'm more than just sugar and spice and everything nice.


----------



## Steve

....is the avatar GOD!


----------



## D-EJ915

^knows pools are fun


----------



## Steve

..swims naked in pools.


----------



## nitelightboy

Knows we dont want to see that


----------



## D-EJ915

would actually like to see that


----------



## noodles

Wonders why he would like to see that.


----------



## Steve

His real first name is Raman.


----------



## noodles

He loves the cock.


----------



## Mastodon

Dosn't appreciate the cock.


----------



## Scott

Shouldn't appreciate the cock


----------



## Vince

doesn't understand the full power of his avatar


----------



## Steve

....needs a drummer.


----------



## Rick

Avatar reminds me of Rob Halford.


----------



## Steve

Lives in the State that I'll be in next week for business....


----------



## Mastodon

His user name is his real name and his real name is his username.


----------



## Steve

his username is part of the Mammoth family.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

His penis isn't.


----------



## Steve

...keeps grabbing me and asking me to cough.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

... and keeps giving me $20's each time I do.

(Hey, I'm fucking cheap, so what?  )


----------



## Steve

...has cold hands.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Steve said:


> ...has cold hands.


But a warm heart. 

Um... is a full blown alky-holic! *Hic, glug*


----------



## Steve

....knows his important movie quotes.


----------



## Your Majesty

Steve's one kickass MOD


----------



## Donnie

^ has a little something brown on her nose.


----------



## Your Majesty

...and I suppose, I should be kissing your ass instead right? lol


----------



## Donnie

Oh god no! I'd advise steering well clear of it.


----------



## Steve

...gets tied up in Shannon's Crazy Pic Stories....


_Your Majesty_ is my favorite new member!


----------



## noodles

Hoping Her Majesty lives in NH.


----------



## JPMDan

His name is Noodles and his Emo Killer is the Shit and it's white.


----------



## Steve

.....needs a guitar and hopes he wins the raffle.


----------



## Mastodon

Is about to have his spirits crushed when Mastodon enters the raffle and wins first place.


----------



## D-EJ915

^likes the new Planet Waves "Celtic" strap D-EJ915 got for 9 bucks.


----------



## JPMDan

Steve said:


> .....needs a guitar and hopes he wins the raffle.


 Can read my mind


----------



## D-EJ915

likes liquidy-smooth death metal sounds


----------



## Mastodon

Now knows that mastodon wants to see a picture of the cool new celtic strap he got.


----------



## D-EJ915

transmitted that info from his mind and so D-EJ915 posted a new "post ur shit you just bought" thread


----------



## telecaster90

Loves drop A


----------



## D-EJ915

likes his jacks black


+drop-A rules.


----------



## telecaster90

probably loves the sound of the open Asus2 as much as i do


----------



## D-EJ915

^lives in the southern carolina state


----------



## JPMDan

Jeff is a pretty kool dude that lives in Virginia Beach and owns a H207. He also enjoys walking down the beach and Snuggling.


----------



## Michael

He's a zang bloke!


----------



## D-EJ915

^has a Behringer..


----------



## noodles

Posts way too damn much in this thread, making it hard to keep coming up with things to say about him.


----------



## telecaster90

has no love for underoath!


----------



## JPMDan

Has a megadeth Avatar


----------



## noodles

Needs a seven string...any make will do.


----------



## telecaster90

Is tellin the truth


----------



## JPMDan

Doesnt know what the truth is


----------



## noodles

Can't handle the truth.


----------



## telecaster90

Lives in a state I drove through recently


----------



## noodles

Needs a seven string Tele.

So do I.


----------



## D-EJ915

exact thing he just posted about me, but about him


----------



## telecaster90

should go see underoath if he's in town


----------



## JPMDan

Should stay away from Tele's


----------



## telecaster90

would take a tele if given one, seeing that he is sans guitar.


----------



## D-EJ915

is almost to 800


----------



## telecaster90

Is almost to 3140!


----------



## Shawn

needs to be patient, Drew will release his cd in 200....7


----------



## Michael

Is one of the nicest guys on the board.


----------



## telecaster90

Should go to Gigantour when they go to Australia


----------



## Digital Black

Has a tele with a TZ, a good combo..


----------



## BinaryTox1n

likes final fantasy 7?


----------



## telecaster90

Has a Pod, which I would like to try one day


----------



## Mastodon

Possibly got picked on in elementary school for having a name similar to "colan"


----------



## telecaster90

misspelled "colon"


----------



## bostjan

Was last online today.


----------



## Michael

Has a badass 7!


----------



## Mastodon

I felt that it wasn't right but I couldn't figure out what was supposed to be there. I feel stupid.

Anyway.

Mawdyson abuses his guitar.


----------



## nitelightboy

Named after a hairy elephant. But I love him anyway


----------



## telecaster90

Should go for the girl in his drunk and confused thread


----------



## Michael

Has cool pants.


----------



## bostjan

Has a birthmark shaped like a Koala bear.


----------



## Digital Black

posted the above at 11:57pm


----------



## telecaster90

Has a beard


----------



## Mastodon

bostjan said:


> Has a birthmark shaped like a Koala bear.



How do you know that?

telecaster caught my typo.


----------



## bostjan

Mastodon said:


> How do you know that?
> 
> telecaster caught my typo.



 shh!

* Used to have a Voltron avatar


----------



## Shannon

^ ...touches monkeys when they least expect it.


----------



## telecaster90

Has enticing avatars


----------



## Michael

Beats me to complementing on Shannon.


----------



## Mastodon

Used to have an asian chick instead of a chick with an attitude in his avatar.

Fuck, too slow.


----------



## telecaster90

Is way too slow


----------



## bostjan

Is not too slow.


----------



## Mastodon

Has a weird ass avatar.


----------



## telecaster90

Has the angry beavers in his avatar?


----------



## bostjan

Is too fast!


----------



## Shannon

^ "Poll"-smoker.


----------



## bostjan

Needs to play more shows in the midwest.


----------



## telecaster90

Has an avatar from Monty Python?


----------



## Mastodon

telecaster90 said:


> Has the angry beavers in his avatar?


 Norbert to be exact.

Winds up above me in this thread alot.


----------



## Shannon

^ Has a misspelled user name.


----------



## Shannon

^ Has a misspelled user name.


----------



## Mastodon

Made a double post and either can't spell or was too slow and was replying to bostjan.


----------



## Michael

Plays in a badass metal band.


----------



## Shannon

^ Mistakes forum fuck up for my fuck up.


----------



## bostjan

Needs to bring back the old avatar with the chick in it.


----------



## Mastodon

Needs to bring back his old avatar with his dog in it.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

is a bulb fan


----------



## Scott

holy crap you dont have an avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael

Is left handed.


----------



## Scott

is a vamp2 rack user


































































mofo!


----------



## bostjan

Donnie wants him to eat cat puke.


----------



## David

had post #498 in this thread.


----------



## bostjan

Kicked a dude's ass for breaking his CD's.


----------



## noodles

Will from here on out be known as Mister Five Hundred. This shall not be abreviated.


----------



## Michael

Has the coolest 7.


----------



## JPMDan

His name is Mike and I want his 1527


----------



## noodles

Is just so damn happy to be involved in a thread with Mister Five Hundred.


----------



## JPMDan

Makes his cat puke so he can eat the cat's puke so he can be even more metal.


----------



## bostjan

Is grody. Eww. Gross. Grody. Eew.


----------



## Michael

Is shredding to new heights.


----------



## JPMDan

Needs to give me a guitar or sumthin


----------



## bostjan

Drives too fast and too furious.


----------



## dpm

has a microtonal fetish


----------



## b3n

used the word 'fetish' in his last post.


----------



## Steve

...is 6 posts away from 777


----------



## telecaster90

Has Tool lyrics in his sig. Eulogy?


----------



## Drew

Constantly gives me shit about my CD. 

And yeah, eulogy.  'To ascend you must die, you must be crucified, for our sins and our lies, goodbye..." 

Tom Waits' version of that idea kicks ass too - "Come down from that cross, we could use the wood, won't you come on up to the house..."


----------



## Mastodon

Has an avatar of Frylock, who is on top and will rock you like a cop.


----------



## Roland777

Would buy a Hello Kitty guitar if it´d be manufactured by Fender.


----------



## telecaster90

Is one of the other christians on the board, if I remember right



Drew said:


> Constantly gives me shit about my CD.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Lives in Carolina...which is a place that reminds me of the Bloodhound Gang song "New Vagina"...


----------



## BinaryTox1n

is nuts for sluts


----------



## JPMDan

lives in Texas and needs a better rig.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Lives in arizona and needs a guitar


----------



## telecaster90

Lives in Arizona and needs an axe

edit: Needs an amp!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Is correct.


----------



## JPMDan

he loves Sluts with big butts


----------



## Roland777

Last name "..."


----------



## DelfinoPie

Lives in the land of meatballs


----------



## telecaster90

Is a Swede!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Is either slow...or very wrong. lol.


----------



## D-EJ915

likes pie, which is good


----------



## JPMDan

Loves totoro


----------



## D-EJ915

^truly knows how awesome totoro is at the Ocarina and can pwn link into the ground


----------



## David

has the guitar that Chris is raffling off.


----------



## zimbloth

needs a better avatar


----------



## D-EJ915

^also needs a better avatar, you can't see anything!!


----------



## Vince

^one to talk, a bright blue ESP that's missing a string


----------



## zimbloth

^doesnt know Nick prefers this avatar but its too big:







Edit: Oops too late.


----------



## D-EJ915

^hahaha that is pretty ridiculous...

*knows chris should increase size limit*


----------



## Elysian

D-EJ915 said:


> ^hahaha that is pretty ridiculous...
> 
> *knows chris should increase size limit*


doesn't like Rhoads V's


----------



## telecaster90

Makes sick guitars


----------



## zimbloth

needs better standards


----------



## JPMDan

Gear Whore


----------



## Oguz286

^has 2 friggin' awesome K7's 

Holy shit that's fast


----------



## Nick1

Plays a Marcel Coenen Sig!!! Bastard!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oguz286

^loves him too 

That sounded odd


----------



## David

has a fucking sick name if it's really oguz!


----------



## telecaster90

Lives where pot is legal

edit: Lives in the state where grunge started


----------



## Oguz286

^wants Drew to finish his CD...

DREW FINISH YOUR CD!!11!!OMGWTFBBQLOL0RZXZ!11!!! 

@David: Yeah my name is Oguz, i'm turkish remember? 

(why am i typing this much, you're gonna have problems finding things to say about me


----------



## telecaster90

Is turkish!


----------



## D-EJ915

^loves megadeth


----------



## David

loves tatoro?


----------



## D-EJ915

^has a myspace music


----------



## Oguz286

Can shred?




j/k


----------



## bostjan

Hij had het venster gebroken!


----------



## David

is sexy 




...awkward...


----------



## Oguz286

bostjan said:


> Hij had het venster gebroken!



Whaaaaaa.....



Do you even know what you're saying? 

I didn't break any window 

@Scott: :| ok thanks


----------



## Scott

Is making alot of gay jokes about himself as of late 


Edit: clearly, that was for David..


----------



## bostjan

Ja, Oguz! En het venster behoorde tot Scott.

EDIT: Het was een links-handing venster.


----------



## Oguz286

bostjan said:


> Ja, Oguz! En het venster behoorde tot Scott.
> 
> EDIT: Het was een links-handing venster.



^Doesn't have a frigging clue about what he's writing  But he's crackin me up!    +rep


----------



## telecaster90

Has an awesome name


----------



## Regor

Is named after the lower section of the GI tract.


----------



## darren

Beat cancer... what have you done with YOUR life?


----------



## Cancer

Has the word "Pants" in his name.


----------



## JPMDan

real name is Psyphre Christ


----------



## Michael

Is a glorious beacon of light.


----------



## Buzz762

Is splendid.


----------



## JPMDan

Is a Glorious beacon of light like me


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Makes me think of Wayne's world every time i see his avatar


----------



## JPMDan

his Avatar is Face Paint not a Bondage Mask.


----------



## D-EJ915

^still guitarless...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

He of the pointy guitar and serial code username


----------



## Steve

...if you take his main guitar and mix it with my main guitar you get his face, Universally speaking.


----------



## bostjan

Is really named Nightmare X and shreds to new heights here at ss.org!


----------



## Steve

.....is a classically trained Break Dancer, and can spin on his head!


----------



## eaeolian

Lives in New Hampshire, which the rest of the country is not sure actually exists.


----------



## bostjan

Got an A in geography.


----------



## JPMDan

Puked on his date then puked on himself (true story)


----------



## bostjan

Wasn't supposed to tell everyone about our date at the Blue Oyster! 









Just kidding!  Actually what he said did happen!


----------



## JPMDan

Wore Tights at one time in his life


----------



## Michael

Loves the Ibanez JPM.


----------



## Shannon

^ He bought and loves my CD.


----------



## Shawn

is in a serious metal band and one serious metal dude.  x 777


----------



## Michael

Loves white guitars.


----------



## Digital Black

Hails from the land of Fosters..


----------



## telecaster90

Has a sick avatar


----------



## D-EJ915

^he really wants drew to finish his cd


----------



## Michael

Name is Jeff and he takes good photos.


----------



## telecaster90

Is from Australia


----------



## D-EJ915

has a line6


----------



## telecaster90

Has a Randall


----------



## Jason

is the same age as my sister


----------



## Michael

Is 23 years old.


----------



## Shannon

.jason. has dots at the beginning and ending of his name.


----------



## Jason

Is one of my ss.org favs


----------



## bostjan

Never changes his avatar, either.

EDIT: (damn, ask and you shall recieve)


----------



## telecaster90

Is from Detroit Rawk City


----------



## bostjan

Has me confused with Regor,  I'm from detroit, but not Detroit Rawk City


----------



## telecaster90

Doesn't realize the relativity of living in Detroit


----------



## Jason

bostjan said:


> Never changes his avatar, either.
> 
> EDIT: (damn, ask and you shall recieve)




 hahah whadda ya think??


----------



## D-EJ915

changed his avatar


----------



## Jason

is a huge esp/anime freak


----------



## D-EJ915

knows that anime and ESP are amazing


----------



## bostjan

Has Mad Skillz and a Japanese computer


----------



## Jason

not sure what his avatar is


----------



## bostjan

Never saw Monty Python and the Spanish Inquizition.

Has an avatar of someone bostjan has never seen before?


----------



## telecaster90

Lives in the same state as Peter Griffin.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

enjoys watching family guy


----------



## bostjan

Is known to some as Jon 5


----------



## BinaryTox1n

is a slow poster


----------



## D-EJ915

has less than 150 posts


----------



## bostjan

Has more than 3,000 posts


----------



## Your Majesty

He's the Michigan Boy!


----------



## D-EJ915

^wants to be in my dreams


----------



## telecaster90

Wants her to be in his dreams


----------



## Your Majesty

Jeff and Colin are both my bitches


----------



## telecaster90

She has an Opeth avatar. It's hard to mind being the bitch of a chick who digs Opeth


----------



## D-EJ915

Registered in March, which is a pretty cool name.


----------



## Your Majesty

Wants me to be in his dreams....or his nightmares LOL


----------



## D-EJ915

has a guitar which I haven't played


----------



## Your Majesty

Must get the RG1527 Ibanez.... _wanna play mine_


----------



## D-EJ915

wants to play the UV...


----------



## Your Majesty

wants to buy a UV too.


----------



## Buzz762

Is apparently here for our amusement.


----------



## Oguz286

Is a IT technician (i'm becoming one too ) and probably loves metallica


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Speaks the same funny language i do.


----------



## Pauly

Lives in Greenwich, where the 51 bus I can get from Orpington more or less terminates. Also played in a band with a nasty little midget.


----------



## Your Majesty

According to stats-can, pauly-bobs lives in the most expensive city in the world, London.


----------



## Oguz286

Likes the best band in the world: OPETH!!!


----------



## Your Majesty

Oguz286 leaves the in the city where you are allowed to smoke weed and do drugs freely -without penalty. Has probably checked out a view 'tea shops' _(I believe thats what they called?)_


----------



## Michael

Has the same 7 as me.


----------



## Oguz286

Has a fukin nice rig 

@YM: nope never tried it and dont want to either. They're called 'coffeeshops', which is the same as in english


----------



## Your Majesty

Has never been to a 'coffeeshop' in Holland.


----------



## D-EJ915

also hates beer \m/


----------



## Your Majesty

Has 3190 posts and is a post warlord compared to my 196


----------



## Mastodon

Is the only active chick on our board at this moment.

Edit: Fuck. Okay Poster Below me is faster than me.


----------



## D-EJ915

^does not know about my Gaia post-whorage.

I passed 20,500 last night...

I had 20,000 5 days ago.


----------



## Your Majesty

Highly recommend his next guitar be the purchasing of an Ibanez. _ESP who_?


----------



## D-EJ915

somehow likes Ibanez


----------



## Your Majesty

Ibanez Goddess trying to convince ESP man to purchase IBANEZ


----------



## 7 Dying Trees

Has good taste in guitars, but needs a UV


----------



## D-EJ915

Knows how awesome UVs really are but could be more awesome.


----------



## David

loves ESP guitars... although he should love Ibanez.


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't know the true awesomeness and kickass deals that D-EJ915 has gotten with ESP guitars.


----------



## Oguz286

Makes me jealous of his baritones  (but still i prefer my mc7 )


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't know that only 1 is a baritone, but they're tuned for cowboy chords although I never use those.


----------



## Buzz762

D-EJ915 is a name known to all but a name that is a bitch to pronounce and I attempt to say it in my head everytime I see it but it always comes out deejsdjfdks


----------



## D-EJ915

Does not know that D-EJ915 says it "D, E, J, Nine-Fifteen"


----------



## David

hasn't told everyone what his username means, but should.


----------



## distressed_romeo

^ Has a username that is pretty easy to understand...


----------



## telecaster90

Has a 30 watt version of my first amp


----------



## Shorty

^ Avatar represents my from turning away from Whitesnake and getting into METAL


----------



## telecaster90

Has no love for Whitesnake?!


----------



## Shorty

^ has no idea of the mental scarring that I have from _thinking_ I looked cool (like WhiteSnake) in cowboy boots before I bought Rust In Peace. I must have been out of my fucking mind!


----------



## telecaster90

Is very right!


----------



## bostjan

Is myspace friends with Styper!


----------



## telecaster90

Has a cool first name


----------



## Jeff

telecaster90 said:


> Has a cool first name



Should give me his Blackjack so he can concentrate on playing his emo-approved telecaster full time, and let me handle the metal end of matters.


----------



## telecaster90

Should sit on a pinecone and rotate


----------



## bostjan

Just made my day


----------



## Buzz762

bostjan said:


> Just made my day




Knows and told me where Fik's Music is.


----------



## telecaster90

Is another dude from Detroit


----------



## D-EJ915

might or might not have been just watching the world cup


----------



## David

for some reason, I always end up replying and saying something about the person above... this is like the 6th time in a row...


----------



## bostjan

Doesn't understand the rules anymore.


----------



## David

needs to keep quiet and not point out those things...



(I got owned)


----------



## D-EJ915

took a really crappy photograph and changed the tint to blue so that not as many people would notice.


----------



## David

is wrong, it just looks cooler in blue.=)


----------



## D-EJ915

really likes the green one but is afraid to say so.


----------



## Your Majesty

Likes to pick on David


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lives in our dreams...


----------



## Michael

Likes horror novels.


----------



## Scott

Won't say where she's from. Or atleast I missed it..

Edit: For Your Majesty obviously


----------



## Your Majesty

Scott's from, Cana-fuckin-dah


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has me wondering if the hamster in his avatar is based on anyone.
For scott obviously! Sorry, one post behind!


----------



## Your Majesty

Have advised him to return to his writings and complete his book.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is very supportive.


----------



## Your Majesty

Has a nocturnal soul inwhich roams the earth at night and sleeps during the day. Get to bed.....


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has just instructed me to get to bed, which I really ought to do, given that I've got work tomorrow...night night all!


----------



## Michael

Is gonna sleep now.


----------



## D-EJ915

^Is in australia which is not austrailia :XD


----------



## Firebeard

Loves totoro...I guess.


----------



## Michael

Has a wicked badass beard!


----------



## David

has a 1527 too.


----------



## Your Majesty

Me too. I have a 1527 as well, like you too ^


----------



## D-EJ915

Has a palendrome for a post count (212)


----------



## David

had a palendrome for a post count 5 posts ago, 3223...


and how much are you posting dude? I didn't post for 2 days, and you moved up 200 posts.


----------



## Your Majesty

Thats because he is busting my ass. Posts after my posts. lol Thats because I keep telling him to buy an Ibanez and drop his ESP.


----------



## David

I agree with the person above.


----------



## Your Majesty

I will never disagree with you, as you own the same RG127 Ibanez Guitar as I do. You rock !!!


----------



## David

wonders if the above person has Dimarzio blaze pups in her 1527?... I'm getting my new pair this week.=)


----------



## Your Majesty

David said:


> wonders if the above person has Dimarzio blaze pups in her 1527?... I'm getting my new pair this week.=)



Yes, I have DiMarzio Blaze pickups in my 1527 too


----------



## D-EJ915

likes blaze pickups


----------



## David

the smartest person ever... just posted above me. 





(not you jeff!)


----------



## Your Majesty

David said:


> the smartest person ever... just posted above me.
> 
> 
> 
> (not you jeff!)



You say that because we both own the same guitar and we both have the same pickups! I bet you're guitar is COBALT BLUE...which by Ibanez standards, its freakin' purple. lol Or, have you been blessed and choose a different one?


----------



## Shawn

Needs a pic of her in her avatar.


----------



## D-EJ915

has a universe which has sick inlays \m/


----------



## Your Majesty

I want that UNIVERSE - _one day_!


----------



## Shawn

already has a 1527, those are slick.


----------



## Your Majesty

Best Guitar I have ever bought. I am on campaign that everyone should have one..... so go for it


----------



## Scott

Fails to realise that not everyone is right handed


----------



## D-EJ915

is left handed


----------



## Shawn

Should buy an Ibanez.


----------



## D-EJ915

has tiny ass fingers that can only handle Ibanez


----------



## Shawn

an Ibanez 8 perhaps...


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't have tiny fingers but still needs a real guitar...


----------



## David

so does Jeff, he needs a real guitar... like... an Ibanez.


Actually, I really want an H207, heavy sound, great for rhythm, and I bet it plays like a dream. The neck is absolutely orgasmic.




Your Majesty said:


> You say that because we both own the same guitar and we both have the same pickups! I bet you're guitar is COBALT BLUE...which by Ibanez standards, its freakin' purple. lol Or, have you been blessed and choose a different one?


I got the Royal Blue or w/e it is! So it's a gorgeous sparkle blue!=) I'm going to guess that you got the rather purplesque cobalt blue? *virtual hug*


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Needs to put more than a 32 second clip up on his myspace.


----------



## D-EJ915

Somehow still has under 150 posts.


H207 neck = orgasmic, yes, it is. But for bone-crushing rhythm you can't beat my V-250 and 81, that beast unleashes the marrow from within!


----------



## David

Jeff will be happy now, I changed my avatar to green, and made it extra big and sexy just for him.




Jon said:


> Needs to put more than a 32 second clip up on his myspace.


oh I hear ya! this week, I'll be getting my Blaze pups for my 1527, I have the V7-V8 in it and as you can tell from the clip, very muddy. Once there in, the recording will start.=)!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Is about to administer some uber shred upon myspace.

and i love the blazes in my interceptor


----------



## David

the guy above me is making me blush.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows that the green one goes better with the rep bar


----------



## BinaryTox1n

has similar taste in music, and therefore i am curious to hear his own.



damnit, that was obviously for david.


D-EJ915 loves t3h anime.


----------



## D-EJ915

does not have godlike response times


----------



## David

jeff is just jealous that his playing wasn't be complimented,


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't know that D-EJ915 doesn't really care what people think of his playing because he plays for fun and nothing else.


----------



## David

agrees that's that how it should be.=)


----------



## D-EJ915

likes to shred and/or play fast depending on how good it actually is


----------



## David




----------



## D-EJ915

lives in the same state as shannon


----------



## David

doesn't live in the same state as shannon


----------



## D-EJ915

does not have somebody named shannon coming to their house at 12PM today...lol


----------



## David

doesn't have an awesome girlfriend who's going to bang him so hard at 12:00 today...



[action=David]does. [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

cares a lot about having a girlfriend


----------



## David

^doesn't get it... it's not that I have a girlfriend, it's that I have her. She's fucking amazing. I can't help but think about her constantly...=D


----------



## D-EJ915

really likes his girlfriend


----------



## nyck

his last name reminds me of 'knive'


to david


----------



## David

should send me his amp...


----------



## Naren

should send me his amp.


----------



## David

should send me is 1527 GK, because I've never seen a GK... and I'd like to know what that looks like...

EDIT: ahhh, galaxy black, that's just pure sex


----------



## Naren

should send me his royal blue 1527 because it's quite pretty.

Yep, mine is galaxy black.


----------



## nyck

would be an awesome tour guide if I were to go to japan.


----------



## David

would be an awesome tour guide if I were to go to Tallahassee, FL.


----------



## nyck

would be an awesome tour guide if I went to Issaquah, WA.


----------



## Oguz286

Has a chocobo in his avatar?


----------



## Naren

Has a girl in his profile from DOA: Beach Volleyball?!?!

(What's with the Islamic girl in your profile, by the way? Someone you know?)


----------



## David

I'm presuming he has a japanese symbol as his avatar...

[action=David]would like to know what it means.[/action]


----------



## Naren

has the hulk in his profile.

(The symbol in my profile is pronounced "Ma" and it means... uh, I guess "evil" (changes meaning a little depending on the symbols around it). It is used in combinations for: sorcery, witch, demon, magic, wicked, ogre, monsters, intrusion, etc. etc.)


----------



## nyck

Oguz286 said:


> Has a chocobo in his avatar?


It's from the ending credit scene of the anime Final Fantasy Unlimited. Terribly boring I must say.


----------



## Oguz286

@Naren: Doesn't see the card in her hand of that girl? 

Damn too late!

@nyck: Final Fantasy FTW!!!


----------



## Naren

Oguz286 said:


> @Naren: Doesn't see the card in her hand of that girl?



I saw that. Is that some kind of joke or something?  Don't really get it.


----------



## Oguz286

Naren said:


> I saw that. Is that some kind of joke or something?  Don't really get it.



That my friend is called photoshop  (now dont tell me you dont know what photoshop is  )


----------



## nyck

Naren said:


> I saw that. Is that some kind of joke or something?  Don't really get it.


The ticket says Opeth on it.


----------



## Michael

Is just really nice.


----------



## Naren

I know the ticket says Opeth on it. I knew that the first time I saw the pic a long long time ago. I just didn't know it was photoshopped. I just thought "Mm... why is an Islamic girl going to an Opeth show?" It doesn't strike me as crazy. It just strikes me as a little weird. Kind like "Hmm... o...kay..."

And, Oguz: I know what photoshop is. I have 3 versions of photoshop on my computer (1997, 1999, and 2001, I think).


----------



## Oguz286

Naren has much to be proud of... but not of his sense of humor... 

j/k man 

EDIT: W00t PS , maybe the most usefull program ever


----------



## Naren

Oguz286 said:


> Naren has much to be proud of... but not of his sense of humor...
> 
> j/k man



Right back at ya. Oguz needs to work on jokes that are actually funny.


----------



## Oguz286

Probably doesnt have the same sense of humor as me, but is the friggin HEAVIESTROCKERINJAPAN!!!


----------



## Naren

Yeah, probably not.

Oguz is probably the heaviest rocker in Holland (I don't know of any rock/metal bands from Holland).


----------



## Oguz286

Is right about being a rocker, but doesn't know that when i'm drunk i play SLOPPY (see my thread ), which isn't rocking at all


----------



## Your Majesty

Always wondered who the pic was in his avatar


----------



## Oguz286

Must... finish... lyrics... in... topic... 

Like it was meant for you!


----------



## Your Majesty

Oguz286 said:


> Must... finish... lyrics... in... topic...
> 
> Like it was meant for you!



Is wondering what lyrics you must finish for me?


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a sick little kitty...


----------



## Oguz286

Has a very interesting story about his nickname!


----------



## Naren

thinks that "Hitomi" is better than all metal (I don't happen to agree, though).


----------



## Your Majesty

nitelightboy said:


> Is a sick little kitty...



In your dreams.... 

The dude above me lives in japan


----------



## nitelightboy

Thinks Queebs suck too!


----------



## Your Majesty

Has never seen SNOW before


----------



## nitelightboy

Favorite band isn't Opeth, it's me....


----------



## eaeolian

Has delusions of being a band


----------



## nitelightboy

Is metal enough to tell Noodles what to do


----------



## Your Majesty

eaeolian said:


> Has delusions of being a band



If he had said, Dream Theater, then he would have been right. But then again, Joe is a delusional soul.... lol


----------



## nitelightboy

Isn't as much of a godess as me....er.....DAMN


----------



## Your Majesty

nitelightboy said:


> Isn't as much of a godess as me....er.....DAMN



Have warmed him I'd ride his ass but he keeps falling for the hits. I love pissing off cops. Okay.... I'll be nice to the police officer.


----------



## nitelightboy

Knows more theory than me...


----------



## D-EJ915

knows some theory


----------



## noodles

Knows this place down on the boardwalk where you can score with a hemaphrodite hooker.


----------



## Mykie

Spelled hermaphrodite wrong. Well just missed the R. Has a bad ass amp by the way.


----------



## Mastodon

Shares his name with a Ninja Turtle


----------



## noodles

Shares his name with a band.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Shares his appearance with Kerry King (kind of)


----------



## noodles

Is a bit nutty.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows how ugly noodles' and not dave's guitars are.


----------



## Oguz286

Underestimates the power of THE EMOKILLER!


----------



## noodles

Has a guitar I had never heard of before.


----------



## Mastodon

Just to reiterate, shares an appearance with Kerry King.


----------



## Oguz286

Has a guitar i prolly never will have 

@Noodles obviously

@Mastodon: Maybe, but he's waaaaaay cooler that KK.


----------



## D-EJ915

loves anime chicks


----------



## BinaryTox1n

also loves anime chicks


----------



## Mykie

Lives in the same town as my cousin.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is an ss.org regular.


----------



## Oguz286

Just fucked up the Appreciationtopic by using  instead of  



DAMN IT, too late again


----------



## D-EJ915

likes babes playing beach volleyball


----------



## Oguz286

D-EJ915 said:


> likes babes playing beach volleyball



Quote this time.

Is Abso-fuckin-lutely right! 

(damn i should really cut down on the F-bombs)


----------



## Mykie

Dosn't know that I did the right thing and changed it from a  to a


----------



## Oguz286

Is a fucking wanker!  I saw that! I'm drunk, but i'm not blind you know


----------



## eaeolian

Worships Marcel.

And hermaphrodites.


----------



## D-EJ915

Makes great "metal faces"


----------



## Oguz286

Has a really cool headstock in his avatar! 

Hermaphrodites? eaolian, you are one nasty metal man!


----------



## D-EJ915

Lives in the Netherlands!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Is a low ranking secret agent working his way up the ladder...a ladder made of numbers ending in 001...but for now his title as "D-EJ915" will be his name and his real identity a mystery to us all.


----------



## Mykie

is the next 007


----------



## D-EJ915

just passed 200 posts \m/


----------



## David

just got 3,286 posts.


----------



## D-EJ915

Is still about 200 posts ahead...


----------



## Your Majesty

Jeff and Chris back on the board with me, same time, as yesterday evening


----------



## D-EJ915

does not have post 797


----------



## David

will pass me in # of posts in a about a week.


----------



## Popsyche

Hasn't let a tough beginning get the best of him!


----------



## D-EJ915

Has very colourful UVs in his avatar.


----------



## David

Just got another ESP.




Popsyche said:


> Hasn't let a tough beginning get the best of him!


awwww


----------



## D-EJ915

lives in a city which is really weird to look at.


----------



## DSS3

Loves anime and is super skinny/emo haircut. \m/


----------



## D-EJ915

is awesome


----------



## Shawn

Has "EJ" in his user name. Eric Johnson =


----------



## noodles

Loves the white sevens.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows how awesome white guitars are \m/


----------



## bostjan

Is into agressive inline skating and stuff.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a microtonal guitar.


----------



## Michael

Was last online today and is still online.


----------



## David

posted the above post 5 minutes ago.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is following my movements.

Edit...sorry, that was for Mawdyson...posted too late!


----------



## bostjan

Posted right before I did!


----------



## D-EJ915

Has a mockingbird which OWNS.


----------



## David

posted before I did too!


----------



## distressed_romeo

...recently turned a pleasant shade of green.


----------



## Naren

has a freaky looking dude as his avatar.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is the third person to say that in this thread!


----------



## bostjan

Has a freaky looking dude for his avatar.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is funny!


----------



## D-EJ915

Has awesome taste in music \m/


----------



## Michael

Likes anime and has a mad profile picture with Felix the Cat.


----------



## D-EJ915

Donates to the forum \m/


----------



## Naren

lives in Virginia Beach.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has an avatar that would make a pretty cool graphic on a guitar...


----------



## D-EJ915

is almost at 2k postage...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just made me notice that!


----------



## D-EJ915

is pretty quick at responding on here


----------



## Naren

distressed_romeo said:


> Has an avatar that would make a pretty cool graphic on a guitar...



Never thought about that. That might be pretty cool, depending on how it was done.


----------



## bostjan

Wants a steak.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has left me confused with the above remark.


----------



## Naren

is really named Shemyaza Bolvinray.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Guessed correctly...


----------



## bostjan

Plays with seven angels and seven demons.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hasn't noticed the change in my signature yet...


----------



## Naren

is not British at all, but is actually from Sumeria.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has correctly guessed two things about me today!


----------



## bostjan

Ooops, no longer plays with said demons and angels, but needs a math brush-up.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Gets a cookie if he knows what Danzig song that's refering too...


----------



## Oguz286

Makes me think of Michael Romeo when seeing his nickname


----------



## Naren

Makes me think of a complete psycho nerd gone overboard when I see his avatar.


----------



## Oguz286

Is maybe a bit right about the nerd part, but i still rock my socks off


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is from Holland, which also gave the world EVH...


----------



## nitelightboy

Wants to be the world's greatest post whore.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is correct!


----------



## nitelightboy

His avatar looks like a bad Manson wannabe...


----------



## D-EJ915

whoa updated his avatar


----------



## nitelightboy

Is surprised by my sexy mug


----------



## D-EJ915

likes himself


----------



## nitelightboy

Likes ESP's.


----------



## eaeolian

REALLY likes himself.


And Richard Simmons.


----------



## nitelightboy

Has soft hair


----------



## Your Majesty

Florida Boy Cop! I believe, the uniform he will be sporting is Black, is it?


----------



## nitelightboy

Music teacher....and more than likely.


----------



## Your Majesty

Needs to get into Classical Piano, once again. _Moonlight Sonata _should be your first piece.


----------



## nitelightboy

Needs to teach me how to play again, it's been a looong time....


----------



## Your Majesty

I have been told I'm a strict teacher - no bullshit during my lessons, think you can deal with that?


----------



## nitelightboy

Obviously she needs to think about that question


----------



## eaeolian

Is presently having thoughts that I don't want to visualize.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is intrigued...


----------



## nitelightboy

Is using reverse psychology, and truly does want to envision them.


----------



## Your Majesty

Just because you're a cop, doesn't mean, I won't try to kick your ass, or at least, give you a hard time!


----------



## Regor

May be trying to take Drew's position as the resident post-whore


----------



## nitelightboy

Has a bubble head. Very cool indeed.


----------



## metalfiend666

Paints his toenails and packs heat.


----------



## nitelightboy

Name is James and lives near the Thames.


----------



## Mykie

Has his 2000th post.


----------



## Your Majesty

The one above, Joe, will educate me on firing 'guns' - bang, bang


----------



## nitelightboy

Likes muffins.


----------



## Mykie

Has a cat


----------



## nitelightboy

Like Da Bears.


----------



## Mykie

He know's it, now if only they could win like the White Sox


----------



## nitelightboy

Knows that the Red Sox are actually better, although White sox can go with anything


----------



## D-EJ915

Has a red hat which has text that isn't readable in the avatar.


----------



## nitelightboy

Can's see my hat says "Slipknot"


----------



## D-EJ915

has a hat which says slipknot/...


----------



## nitelightboy

Doesn't know that my hoodie also says "Slipknot" and it's about 90 deg when I was wearing it.


----------



## D-EJ915

likes to wear a lot of clothing when it's hot.


----------



## nitelightboy

Has more than 1000 more posts than me.....


----------



## D-EJ915

Is the IbaneZZzzzz Metal god...


----------



## noodles

Has gained at least 100 posts in this thread alone.


----------



## D-EJ915

caused the thread to go to page 23...


----------



## eaeolian

Likes ESP, for some odd reason


----------



## Rick

Apparently loves ESPs.


----------



## nitelightboy

I keep posting about him.


----------



## eaeolian

Like Slipknot, for some odd reason


----------



## nitelightboy

Doesn't like Slipknot for some reason, but still owns Noodles.


----------



## Rick

Is a postwhore.

(not quite Drew level)


----------



## noodles

Is mistaken about Mike owning Noodles, because he is actually just renting.

EDIT: FUCK! 

Likes Ibanez for some odd reason.


----------



## nitelightboy

Apologizes for the error.


----------



## D-EJ915

Has pink toenails.


----------



## nitelightboy

Doesn't know I already removed the nail polish....Sunday night.


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't keep painted nails for long.


----------



## nitelightboy

Started the same month as me.


----------



## D-EJ915

has lots of rep


----------



## Chris

Has 3,333 posts.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a macho administrator names Sancho


----------



## D-EJ915

busted out the wub smiley


----------



## David

caught NLB for busting out the  smily.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a new girlfriend if memory serves.


----------



## Regor

Has either Edward Scissorhands as his avatar... or David's new girlfriend.


----------



## Mykie

AAAAAaaakAAAAAAAAK AAAAAAAAak!!! - Knows what that means


----------



## distressed_romeo

I dont' know what Mykie means...


----------



## Your Majesty

Started teaching Guitar this week


----------



## noodles

Loves alcohol.


----------



## eaeolian

Shaves his sac.


----------



## nitelightboy

Likes that Noodles does that


----------



## eaeolian

Has pictures of Noodles doing that.


----------



## nitelightboy

Shouldn't have said that. I wanted that to be our little secret.


----------



## noodles

Has pictures of himself shaving Mike's sac.


----------



## eaeolian

Moves carefully, lest I step on him


----------



## D-EJ915

has a sweet soloist


----------



## Mykie

Plays ESP


----------



## JPMDan

Owns an Ibanez


----------



## D-EJ915

has a 2x12


----------



## Allen Garrow

Let's say we take D-EJ915, and then apply a letter to each number. 
9=I
1=A
5=E

So we now have ( dropping the dash ) an Acronym of sorts DEJIAE

Which means ( or could mean), "Doesn't enjoy jumping in after Eaeolian" jumping into what? Don't know,,,don't care,,, let your imagination and morals be your guide.

~A


----------



## bostjan

Was born in michigan.


----------



## D-EJ915

posted 3 hours and 30 minutes after the post before his which was over 1 hour after mine


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has posted a lot in this thread...


----------



## eaeolian

Lives on an island.


Possibly in the metaphoical sense, as well.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Picks in a wierd way...


----------



## noodles

Can't tell if the avatar is a boy or a girl.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is veeeeeeeeery metal indeed...


----------



## David

likes watermelon?




distressed_romeo said:


> Has a new girlfriend if memory serves.


fairly new, 3 months.


----------



## Mykie

Can make himself turn green


----------



## distressed_romeo

Spells his name with that insufferable '1'!


----------



## Your Majesty

DR, started teaching Guitar Lessons this week and his first student was female.


----------



## JPMDan

She lives in your dreams


----------



## noodles

Thinks sevens are Zaaaaaang!


----------



## Your Majesty

Wish to give Noodles I ride in my Camero..... lets go dude


----------



## eaeolian

Doesn't realize that Noodles needs a stepladder to get IN her Camaro...


----------



## noodles

Is going to cry like a little girl when his hair falls out.


----------



## Your Majesty

lol *Noods*...is my baptized nickname for this dude


----------



## eaeolian

Doesn't realize that if it hasn't fallen out yet from dealing with two kids, an ex, and three bands worth of musicians, it never will.

Edit: Damn!

Uh, doesn't realize that our drummer - who's sexuality is dubious - calls Dave that.


----------



## noodles

Has what I want sitting in her driveway.

EDIT: 

Turns 40 next year.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Should listen to Mike Keneally's 'The Car Song'... I will say no more...


----------



## Your Majesty

Yo....*Noods* on your B-Day, I'll throw the keys your way and you can take her for a ride..... 

DR..... he is just a GEM.


----------



## noodles

Is the absolute coolest person on the planet.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just said something nice! This thread's turned out really nicely...I was half expecting it to turn into one continous bitch fight!


----------



## eaeolian

Doesn't realize that I'm trying to make it a cut-fest.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Sounds like he's challenging me to a duel...


----------



## Your Majesty

noodles said:


> Is the absolute coolest person on the planet.



Awhhhhh, thanks Noods! You're pretty cool yourself.



distressed_romeo said:


> Sounds like he's challenging me to a duel...



Nah..... you're pretty cool to DR. Glad you like this post. I too am happy it didn't turn into a bitch fight. The boys here are cool.


----------



## Makelele

Likes John Petrucci way too much.


----------



## Mykie

sukram backwards


----------



## Makelele

Has a really cool guitar.


----------



## giannifive

He's Finnish, so he's probably been in a sauna.

And then in some cold water. And then back to the sauna. And back to the cold water. And so on...


----------



## JPMDan

Owns a 7621, lives in Illinois and plays basketball with michael jordan


----------



## Regor

Is getting a car named after a bird claw


----------



## Rick

Has a sweetass avatar. (He-Man, right?)


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has an Ibanez signature model...


----------



## eaeolian

distressed_romeo said:


> Sounds like he's challenging me to a duel...



Has missed my humor. Which isn't unusual, my head's a confused place.


----------



## Regor

is correct. (Hordak)

EDIT: (DAMNIT! - that was for rg7420 user)

Umm... let's go with: "is going to get his ass showed up in August" 
[action=Regor]is trying to help Mike turn this into a cut-fest.[/action]


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a very cool new avatar (I know someone already said this, but it does rock! ).


----------



## JPMDan

He's Romeo and he's Distressed but looks like a member of Malice Mizer


----------



## noodles

Needs a guitar to go with that amp.



Regor said:


> Umm... let's go with: "is going to get his ass showed up in August"



You don't have the ball to take us.


----------



## Your Majesty

Above me is *Noods*  He's cool


----------



## noodles

Plays Mesa, but no one knows which Mesa.


----------



## eaeolian

Plays Mesa, but doesn't understand it.


----------



## JPMDan

He is eaeolian and has a Jackson CS 7


----------



## Your Majesty

Man has good taste in sports cars


----------



## Steve

....Has great taste in Cabs!


----------



## JPMDan

Steve is a Happy Camper


----------



## eaeolian

Lives in Tempe, where it's rather warm. I believe something approximating a professional football team plays there, as well.


----------



## SevenatoR

Sold me a pickup!! Which I'm still using, btw


----------



## Steve

..is halfway to his most metal post.


----------



## David

is 10 posts away from his second insane metal post.


----------



## Rick

Is green like the Hulk.


----------



## David

has a signature guitar... which is the same name as his... woah, you wouldn't happen to be he would you?


----------



## Mykie

Was gonna be deported for being emo... but I pardoned him


----------



## Michael

I'm guessing his name is Mike.


----------



## Nick1

Plays a 1527!


----------



## noodles

Still has no fucking avatar.


----------



## Michael

Hates it when people don't have avatars.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Makes that 1527 his bitch...


----------



## thepunisher

can make the word emo out of letters in his title


----------



## bostjan

Has the same avatar as Steve's signature


----------



## D-EJ915

Loves THE COMFY CHAIR!!!


----------



## Nick1

His name is Jeff!


----------



## bostjan

Has an avatar!


----------



## David

Mister Five Hundred.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has the same signature as Loomer...


----------



## Your Majesty

he told me a secret.....


----------



## noodles

Looks like a girl, acts like a guy.


----------



## nitelightboy

Looks like a gnome, acts like a metal god.


----------



## noodles

PIT: Pig In Training


----------



## Your Majesty

I know knight Noodles - NOODS


----------



## nitelightboy

Teaches a wicked Death Metal Piano class


----------



## Mykie

Might arrest me if I go to FL


----------



## Makelele

Argh!

has an 1 in his real name


----------



## noodles

He knows, and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Makelele

Knows something Makelele doesn't know


----------



## Mykie

Spoiler



Doesn't know something that MyK1E knows


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has read the stickied thread regarding spoilers in 'Media...'.


----------



## Your Majesty

Romeo is an artist....


----------



## Rick

Is in my dreams.


----------



## nitelightboy

Supports the death penalty.


----------



## Rick

How did you know?  

Just kidding(let's not get into that). 

Just got a new Schecter.


----------



## nitelightboy

Didn't know I've had the Schecter for a couple of months, but was using my 7621 primarily.


----------



## Rick

Touche. 

Wants to bust criminals with his 7.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wants to ride in my metal cruiser, jamming to some metal, beating suspects, and finding them guilty before being proven innocent by a court of Joe.


----------



## Mykie

Doesn't know that I will be his partner.



Spoiler



It's emo bashing time!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Likes to bash emos... 




Your Majesty said:


> Romeo is an artist....



If I am that's the first I've heard of it...


----------



## Rick

Is in denial.


----------



## David

his name is rick! and my girlfriend is absolutely obsessed with that name.


rrrrrRick.


----------



## Mastodon

Rrrrrrrrodger Dodger!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lives in a location I can't find on any atlas.


----------



## Dormant

I still don't know what exactly his main 7 string is (Damn riddles!!! ).


----------



## Nick1

Plays thru a POD


----------



## Your Majesty

Above dude made the thread post count at 1007


----------



## nitelightboy

Has 360 posts


----------



## Your Majesty

Joe in Florida plans on arresting me when my first drug bust goes down lol


----------



## eaeolian

Likes Evergrey, so obviously has SOME taste.


----------



## Steve

Likes Noodles, what does that say about his taste?


----------



## Rick

Is another Line 6 aficionado(is that spelled right?).


----------



## noodles

Has very own signature model Ibanez.


----------



## eaeolian

Has very own sig model KXK.


----------



## Steve

Has his very own signature model lake house.


----------



## eaeolian

Confuses my tolerance of Noodles with actually *liking* him...


----------



## noodles

Keeps Noodles locked up in a small box in his basement (at least he gives me a net connection).

<pounds on top of box> Hey asshole, I'm running low on beer!


----------



## Steve

noodles said:


> Keeps Noodles locked up in a small box in his basement (at least he gives me a net connection).
> 
> <pounds on top of box> Hey asshole, I'm running low on beer!


 
"Noodles like Rocky Road Ice Cream!"


----------



## noodles

Steve can do the Truffle Shuffle.


----------



## nitelightboy

Likes playing with Mike. Minds out of the gutter you freaks,.


----------



## Steve

noodles said:


> Steve can do the Truffle Shuffle.


 
 - unfortunately I can't deny that...

NLB has a guitar that I'd like to try.


----------



## noodles

He's from New Hampshire. Ayup.


----------



## Steve

Once bowled a perfect game..

Of course, he had a helmet on and was thrown down the lane, by his "taller" friends.


----------



## Shawn

Is pretty funny in the raffle video and seems like a pretty cool guy to hang out with.


----------



## David

records some sick songs.


----------



## Makelele

Plays some mean guitar!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Makelele said:


> Plays some mean guitar!



Posted a pretty moody, cool tune on here a while ago if memory serves...


----------



## Mastodon

Will be delighted that I ressurected this thread.


----------



## Mykie

Has the holy power to ressurect dead threads.


----------



## David

resurrected this thread


----------



## b3n

is a conformist prick


----------



## rogue

is clever because he spelt his name with numbers aswell as letters


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a pretty cool Alchemy Gothic poster in the background of his avatar.


----------



## nitelightboy

His avatar scares me!


----------



## Leon

can't seem to tell if his avatar is him making a gun with his hand, or a male appendage.

and he's one metal cop!


----------



## ChrisRocksUSA

Leon said:


> can't seem to tell if his avatar is him making a gun with his hand, or a male appendage.
> 
> and he's one metal cop!




probably has a big schlong


----------



## omentremor

Is fairly new and has Dream Theater for his avatar


----------



## nitelightboy

Leon said:


> can't seem to tell if his avatar is him making a gun with his hand, or a male appendage.
> 
> and he's one metal cop!




It's 2 in the pink, 1 in the sink. Ghetto style mofo!


And the dude above me is an Aussie


----------



## BinaryTox1n

gunsmiths will never fuck with this dude from now on.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

He's been here almost a year and has 250 posts, yet I havn't seen him before...


----------



## D-EJ915

has some really freaky looking person as an avatar


----------



## distressed_romeo

Likes anime and ESPs...


----------



## Jerich

Likes fates warning for all the right reasons!!


----------



## Dormant

Has one of the most interesting and cool custom lower horn cut's on his Carvin.


----------



## Makelele

Is the original wanker.


----------



## Dormant

Is a cool guy and also has exactly the same number of posts as me (-1 now )


----------



## Roland777

Shares the same name as the dude who got impaled in The Predator


----------



## rogue

has a confusing signature that i keep having to read :/ and am confused


----------



## Rick

Has a couple of nice looking guitars in his sig.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a disturbing nickname...


----------



## nitelightboy

Knows a little too much about executions...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has misunderstood that I'm a nice guy really!


----------



## nitelightboy

Finally has more posts than I do!

[action=nitelightboy]just noticed...[/action]


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has just made my day by pointing that out! Go me!!!!


----------



## noodles

Has a very distrubing looking avatar.


----------



## rummy

His name is Dave, and he lives in VA.


----------



## Mykie

He is from the same city I am from.


----------



## rummy

He wants to sell me his Saber for $199.99.


----------



## Rick

Is a Greg Maddux fan.


----------



## Roland777

Has a very elusive Ibanez-Line6 amp.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Saw her face and is now a Believer...


----------



## nitelightboy

Obviously enjoyed Shrek as much as I did.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Speaks the truth!


----------



## noodles

Is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## Rick

Is a coffee aficionado.


----------



## Mykie

plays guitar DUH!!!!


----------



## David

clearly plays a ukelele


----------



## Mykie

Knows a 7-string ukelele is a real mans instrument


----------



## rogue

has a display pic thats a cross between a dog and possibly an elephant


----------



## Mykie

made me go "HUH "



Spoiler



It's an F and an H, Fatal Havoc, band logo thingy or something like that


----------



## distressed_romeo

The F in his avatar looks more like P. I can see what it says at the bottom now though!


----------



## D-EJ915

is one of the revivers of this age-old thread.


----------



## Mr. S

has a six string in his picture


----------



## rummy

has an eye in his picture


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is into baseball from the looks of his avatar...


----------



## D-EJ915

is once again the poster above me


----------



## distressed_romeo

Seems to reply very quickly whenever I post in this thread...


----------



## Veronica

Says Mykie's band should be called Patal Havoc lol


----------



## David

Mykie's ex, who's in Chicago right now


----------



## Veronica

Spoiler



Showed me how to do this.


----------



## Mastodon

Knows how to do that spoiler blocker thing that I forgot how to do.


----------



## D-EJ915

Spoiler



does not know that if you quote the person it shows the code they used.


----------



## Veronica

D-EJ915 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> does not know that if you quote the person it shows the code they used.



I can see his code.

Or at least saw...


----------



## D-EJ915

lists her myspace page in her profile and so there's a link under her avatar


----------



## Rick

Has a fetish for ESP.


----------



## D-EJ915

Sports the "Texagram"


----------



## Leon

the forumer(s) above me are all post whores! 

1089 posts already? jeez


----------



## nitelightboy

Inspired me to strip my 7321!


----------



## Rick

Has excellent taste in amps.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is more of a post whore than I am.


----------



## Mykie

Is more of a post whore than I am.


----------



## David

is cool!


----------



## rummy

Is online right now!


----------



## Dive-Baum

Misses Sammy Sosa

and 

Wishes he was a Red Sox fan


----------



## Mykie

Wishes he was a White Sox fan


----------



## Dive-Baum

Wishes he lived in a state with beaches


----------



## Makelele

He wants people to bite him.


----------



## rummy

Is delusional! No way do I miss Sosa or wish I were a Sox fan. 

Has an interesting real name.

EDIT: I was supposed to go after Dive Baum.


----------



## Mykie

Dive-Baum said:


> Wishes he lived in a state with beaches



Chicago has beaches


----------



## Makelele

Polluted lakes


----------



## Mykie

Deep Dish Pizza


----------



## nitelightboy

Da Bears.


----------



## Dive-Baum

Sees Dead People


----------



## rummy

Ditka


----------



## Dive-Baum

Mykie said:


> Chicago has beaches



Real ones

I actually met Ditka once...very sweaty guy


----------



## David

even though he has beaches, he also has hurricanes.


----------



## nitelightboy

He'll "Rock You Like a Hurricane!"


----------



## rogue

is so drunk cant find the booze


----------



## David

need's a new title other than "ss.org regular"


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a comformist emo prick!


----------



## David

nope!


I changed it, so HA!

I cry at night...   


[action=David]hasn't cried in 2 years since he was in a car crash.[/action]


----------



## nitelightboy

Lies!!! He's emo, he cries every 3 minutes.


----------



## Spoongirl

WRONG

He wears glasses... (sorry not too creative today)


----------



## Rick

her title is one of my favorite bands


----------



## nitelightboy

Is one sexy Texan.


----------



## Mykie

Bleeds beer when he gets a cut


----------



## nitelightboy

Cut me with his Ibanez Saber, and found I bleed Jagermeister.


----------



## Sentient

^ Super nice guy that bought my RG7621.


----------



## nitelightboy

Recently bought a new house.


----------



## David

recently cried himself to sleep because he's emo.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is one to talk (but has recently shot up in my estimation because he liked those All About Eve videos I posted!)!


----------



## Your Majesty

I know how he looks like heheheh


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has been offline for a few days and I've missed her!


----------



## Your Majesty

I have recently influenced him to play piano, rather then guitar..... which is an amazing thing


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has provided lots of helpful advice regarding piano, and I'd like to hear some samples of her playing (HINT HINT!!!!!)...


----------



## Your Majesty

I will send them to you...regarding we exchange our trade off...... you know what!!!


----------



## Rick

The most well respected female on the board.


----------



## nitelightboy

The most well respected Texan on the board.


----------



## Rick

DAMN FUCKING RIGHT!

Needs to pass me a beer.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has just had a beer chucked at his head from across the atlantic!


----------



## nitelightboy

I know his name....and it's not Shemyaza!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Shouldn't be so sure of that...


----------



## nitelightboy

It's Bob.


----------



## Rick

I think it's Seamus.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is wrong, as is NLB!


----------



## nitelightboy

To
Our
Music


----------



## distressed_romeo

I stayed awake last night.
September ends soon.
My winter will be sweet 
If nothing else
Stays awake and warm.
The embers in my eyes
Allowed me nothing but to
Know these things.
Endless words.
Nothing else.


----------



## nitelightboy

Very cleaver...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is being very tolerant of my retarded sense of humour!


----------



## nitelightboy

Will learn that I too have a retarded sense of humor. Muahahaha!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Needs to get drunk with me sometime!


----------



## nitelightboy

I'll be on a plane tonight!

Oh...he's gonna get drunk off his ass with me. He doesn't realize what he's getting himself into.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is severely underestimating me...

'I'm not in here with you...you're all in here with me...'


----------



## nitelightboy

Has a goofy smile....and doesn't know you don't outdrink an Irish-Italian!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Doesn't know that I have airforce blood in me...heh heh!!


----------



## Rick

Would like to invite Sack Face to do a bit of alcohol consumption as well.


----------



## Your Majesty

Rick has a really pretty girlfriend.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a total metal goddess!


----------



## David

nitelightboy said:


> Is a total metal goddess!


+1


----------



## Rick

crys at night apparently.


----------



## David

the nickname "sack face" will be true when I tea bag the forumer above  




I'M NOT EMO PEOPLE. If you keep this up, I might cry.


----------



## Kotex

Has my old haircut


----------



## D-EJ915

has a kitty in his avatar


----------



## distressed_romeo

Loves Totoro...


----------



## David

lives in Denial.



(how emo!)


----------



## Rick

Has some slick aviators.


----------



## 7slinger

From the inverted lone-star state


----------



## Rick

Has an avatar of one of my favorite movies ever. 

"I'm the bearded lady. Who are you, one of the freaks?"


----------



## Your Majesty

Ibanez Rick Windsor Signature Edition is his primary 7 string......


----------



## nitelightboy

Still lives in my dreams!


----------



## Your Majesty

The one cop who I actually like, as I dislike all cops.....but Joey is cool!


----------



## b3n

Forgets stupid shit.


----------



## noodles

Has green eyes.

EDIT: DAMMIT!

Has green guitar.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Has green limes.


----------



## noodles

Is green with envy.


----------



## nitelightboy

Belongs in my Corona.


----------



## DelfinoPie

Drinks corona with men in.


----------



## b3n

Posted humorously.


----------



## noodles

Has cold, but funny, comebacks.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is surprisingly refreshing.


----------



## noodles

He didn't fight the law, he joined it.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wants to Rock and Roll all night, and party everyday!


----------



## Your Majesty

Just got off the telephone with him.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is the only person that can get away with calling me Joey


----------



## noodles

Hates it when I call him Joey.


----------



## nitelightboy

Like it when I squeeze the juice outta him!


----------



## noodles

Hates six foot walls.


----------



## nitelightboy

Has six foot balls.


----------



## noodles

Stays 'til last call.


----------



## Leon

can kill an emo kid in his sleep.


----------



## nitelightboy

Lives under a dead sky.


----------



## David

lives in his parents basement.  

 NLB


  
 

  













!


----------



## Shawn

Is the SS. Org's official most photoshopped member, that and plays some serious guitar for his age.


----------



## nitelightboy

I live in Florida...no basements....

Can kick my ass!


----------



## Shawn

Me? Looks like a Smurf? 

You must be talking about David.


----------



## nitelightboy

Shawn said:


> Me? Looks like a Smurf?
> 
> You must be talking about David.




I changed it...I was going to say you look like an oompa loompa...


----------



## David

is a mean poopy head! 





!

(this is too fun)


----------



## nitelightboy

Likes my abuse


----------



## noodles

Likes it from behind.


----------



## nitelightboy

Likes my round, white behind!


----------



## noodles

Has a round, white behind.


----------



## nitelightboy

Knows how nice it is to have a glow in the dark boy toy


----------



## Nick1

His name is Joe.


----------



## David

his real name is Dicky Stiffins?


----------



## noodles

Is emo as fuck.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a limey bastard!


----------



## Buzz762

Has some strange syrup on canadian fetish?


----------



## Rick

Waiting for the Hasselhoff rap CD.


----------



## Mykie

aka Sack Face


----------



## JPMDan

Fatal Havoc


----------



## Rick

Is excellent.


----------



## Mykie

Lives in the same town my cousin lives in

also one of the towns my band will hit during our spring tour


----------



## Your Majesty

I have no idea how to pronounce this dude's name?


----------



## nitelightboy

Like to wear shoes in bed.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Has a lot less high scores in the arcade that he did a week ago


----------



## Loomer

Goes commando.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wears wooden shoes.


----------



## noodles

Isn't humble.


----------



## nitelightboy

Won't tell me where his pot of gold is.


----------



## Loomer

Should know better.

Hey, this thread is teh funnay!


----------



## nitelightboy

Last name is my favorite brand of Vodka....next to Viking Fjord....


----------



## Loomer

Throws pebbles at ducks after drinking said vodka.


----------



## Your Majesty

Has a weird avatar


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a splendid one to behold.


----------



## Your Majesty

Has my back covered and has offered his help


----------



## nitelightboy

Is one of the coolest members on the board...


----------



## JPMDan

should be named Joe Cool.


----------



## nitelightboy

One bad ass mechanic!


----------



## Your Majesty

His real name is Big Penis lol


----------



## nitelightboy

She knows about me already...


----------



## Your Majesty

I should, I spoke to you yesterday.


----------



## JPMDan

Ibanez Goddess and Prog Metal Queen.


----------



## nitelightboy

Ibanez goddess and Prog Metal queen...


----------



## Your Majesty

Badass fucker on the board with several guns.
When the fuck are you taking me shooting? I promise I won't aim at you.


----------



## nitelightboy

Needs to pick me up at the airport later


----------



## Your Majesty

better check in your guns at the door.


----------



## nitelightboy

Only if your in shoes when I get to the bedroom door.


----------



## Loomer

Last four posts: Need to get a room


----------



## nitelightboy

Funny dude!!

I have a room...that's not what I need.


----------



## JPMDan

rocks his damien 7 like no other.


----------



## nitelightboy

Finally got a 7 of his own!


----------



## JPMDan

looking for booze


----------



## Loomer

nitelightboy said:


> Funny dude!!
> 
> I have a room...that's not what I need.



Whatever you say candy pants 

However, I will not accept being called funny, nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## JPMDan

+1


----------



## Jerich

his real name is ? Pig Benis? man the cops must give you head ...I mean hell for that one?


----------



## Nick1

real name is Billy!


----------



## Michael

Has a nice avatar!


----------



## Metal Ken

has an ADA.


----------



## Michael

Noticed my ADA.


----------



## Metal Ken

Didnt notice my 2101 ;p


----------



## Michael

Has a 2120. ; P


----------



## Metal Ken

Noticed my 2101 ;p


----------



## Popsyche

Was sorely missed at Jemfest!


----------



## Mark. A

Has the coolest UV copy ever


----------



## Metal Ken

Has an RG550

About jemfest ... I know, sorry dude. Money issues and shit.. i'd have liked to go.


----------



## Michael

Lights puppies on fire.


----------



## Mark. A

Metal Ken said:


> Has an RG550
> 
> About jemfest ... I know, sorry dude. Money issues and shit.. i'd have liked to go.



No I don't


----------



## Michael

Is getting JCM.


----------



## Mark. A

Is picking up my JCM900


----------



## Michael

Picked up my ADA


----------



## Metal Ken

is "Splended"


----------



## Michael

is "super"


----------



## Metal Ken

Used to have a hot porno chick in his avatar.

Thats what your Rep said, dude ;p but thanks lol


----------



## Nick1

was last online today


----------



## Michael

Is a gear whore.


----------



## Nick1

Wants to give me his 1527!


----------



## Michael

Is mistaken.


----------



## Nick1

Plays a kick ass 1527.


----------



## Michael

Has an avatar that is making me feel funny.


----------



## Nick1

Is feeling the same way I am!


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a gear whore.


----------



## D-EJ915

Has yet to update his avatar to something like Nick1's


----------



## Loomer

Has a very phallic avatar.


----------



## Metal Ken

is GR1m AND TR00!


----------



## D-EJ915

Has a  face in his avatar even though it's supposed to be 'badass' hahaha.







I just ran over it blue.


----------



## JPMDan

owns a ESP H207 too.


----------



## nitelightboy

Lives in a desert


----------



## JPMDan

Suffers from humidity.


----------



## D-EJ915

Lives with old people


----------



## JPMDan

I do? 

on topic: should buy a tube amp.


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't know how much more awesome my amp is for me than tubes which blow...literally...


----------



## Nick1

thinks Randall amps are good


----------



## noodles

Has an avatar I want to be in.


----------



## JPMDan

I ate his japanese cousin ramen.


----------



## Nick1

Has 1665 posts at the moment.


----------



## Buzz762

Currently has an awesome avatar.


----------



## DSS3

Currently has an awesomer avatar.


----------



## Mykie

Said something about the forumer above him


----------



## Loomer

Is Captain Obvious


----------



## Rick

Is Danish like my favorite band, Mnemic.


----------



## Mykie




----------



## JPMDan

has the best fucking job


----------



## D-EJ915

is in love with mykie's job


----------



## JPMDan

owns a ESP H207 like me


----------



## Rick

Plays bass for Mushroomhead.


----------



## Veronica

is almost to 1000 posts


----------



## David

is almost to 33 posts.


----------



## D-EJ915

has over 4000 posts


----------



## Nick1

plays a randall


----------



## Shawn

Has a really nice avatar.


----------



## Loomer

rg7420user said:


> Is Danish like my favorite band, Mnemic.



Funny you should say that. My seven is actually the one Mircea used around the time of the debut album's release  

Back to topic: Shawn is probably a happy camper right now *points to his avatar*


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Looks a bit drunk in this picture :


----------



## Loomer

Is wrong.

The beer I'm holding is actually the first one I had that night 

That's just how I look


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

DAMN!!really, you look completely baked on that pic.

Looks better with short hair


----------



## Loomer

Is totally right, in both cases 

Elvis hair for teh win.


----------



## Rick

Loomer said:


> Funny you should say that. My seven is actually the one Mircea used around the time of the debut album's release



How did that happen?


----------



## Mykie

Doesn't know how it happend...

neither do i


----------



## Loomer

Doesn't know, so I will enlighten. 

He basically just made a thread in the "Market"-section of a Danish metal forum (Clonemetal.dk), where he put it for sale for 3000 danish Kroner. I had lusted after a sevenstring for god knows how long, and this was finally a chance to grab a nice one for cheap moneys. 
So I basically just PM'ed him and it went from there  It wasn't until he gave me his E-mail that I found out if was him. 

Anyway, I scraped the cash together, transfered it and he shipped it. It was horribly set up when I got it, was missing the trem arm, locknut & backplate (he did send me one though, it just didn't fit ) and it had a good deal of nicks and scratches. Baaad Mircea  

However, after some tender lovin' care, it plays beatifully, and after I've stripped it, it looks a lot cooler. Now all that's left to do, is put new pickups in it. At the end of the day, the deal went quick and painless although the poor lad was busy as heck (it was in the middle that whole new singer-again mess) and I absolutely love the guitar


----------



## Rick

That's freaking cool.

Bought a guitar from one of my favorite players.


----------



## JPMDan

His name is Rick and he's a Line 6 User.


----------



## nitelightboy

His name is Dan, and he'll fix your F16!


----------



## JPMDan

He's Joe and he'll bust your ass if you don't play 7's.


----------



## noodles

Zang!


----------



## Mykie

Emo's run from him


----------



## JPMDan

has a nice collection of guitars and a sweet job.


----------



## Loomer

Is probably jealous.


----------



## nitelightboy

Wears make up


----------



## JPMDan

Loomer said:


> Is probably jealous.


 
I'm not jealous by the way.


----------



## Loomer

Is not true enough to distinguish corpsepaint from makeup  FOR SHAME!


----------



## JPMDan

wrote a 22 minute long porno song


----------



## Mykie

Emos run from him too


----------



## Spoongirl

Nice Solid State.


----------



## JPMDan

owns a RG1527


----------



## nitelightboy

Needs to come down here and jam!


----------



## JPMDan

Has read my mind!


----------



## D-EJ915

loves shrek


----------



## JPMDan

made me think WTF???


----------



## Loomer

Knows something I don't, apparently.


----------



## Rick

Is not aware of something.


----------



## Mykie

is aware of something


----------



## Rick

Doesn't know that I'm aware of nothing.


----------



## noodles

Isn't aware of what's going on.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is aware that awareness is a sense that you must be aware of.


----------



## Rick

Is very philosophical for a cop.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is aware of the importance of a classical education.


----------



## Mykie

kills emos in his sleep


----------



## D-EJ915

likes 1s.


----------



## Jason

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> Looks a bit drunk in this picture :



god damn..no offense you look like a whiney emo bitch.


----------



## noodles

Hates emo bitches.


----------



## Metal Ken

second most metal dude on the board.


----------



## JPMDan

most metal dude of them all and has a sick avatar


----------



## noodles

Has a pig benis.


----------



## JPMDan

Resident Emo Killer and Smurf Eater


----------



## D-EJ915

gets instantaneous erections from seeing pictures of Noodles' v.


----------



## JPMDan

Has seen my erections.... Not really


----------



## Jerich

talks about erections while having Wayne as an avatar? something is gay about that!!!!!!


----------



## JPMDan

Wang! I mean Zang!


----------



## Jerich

has Modded a ESP ? and why is that?........


----------



## JPMDan

Questions my ESP. Answer is: because Stock isnt enough.


----------



## Jerich

thinks the answer he gave me is good enough....i shall let him off the hook .......this time but next time i need more info


----------



## D-EJ915

took dan off his wang


----------



## JPMDan

loves Totoro and that makes me feel


----------



## Spoongirl

has a funny avatar of Wayne


----------



## Loomer

Has a signature depicting a lovely, lovely man.


----------



## D-EJ915

Has a really sad face in his avatar.


----------



## Loomer

Can't distinguish gr1m and kvlt from sad.


----------



## D-EJ915

has a super frowny avatar


----------



## Rick

Is hard at work learning at UNC-Charlotte.


----------



## D-EJ915

Is in the place of the biggest party college according to AOL...U Texas!


----------



## Jerich

Drops alot of "C" and "B" just to get to "A"


----------



## Dive-Baum

Hates Terrell Owens


----------



## Your Majesty

Another Florida Boy!


----------



## D-EJ915

has one of the few white avatars on the forum


----------



## nitelightboy

Must be a white supremacist


----------



## Rick

Is invited to come party somewhere at UT with the Texamanian.


----------



## D-EJ915

almost has 1000 posts


----------



## Your Majesty

Has a picture in his profile..... but the face is a mystery as he is headbanging to his guitar playing


----------



## nitelightboy

Will kill any guy that messes with her guitars.


----------



## Your Majesty

Florida Boy is going to teach me how to use a gun..... you ready copper?


----------



## nitelightboy

Wants to shoot my gun


----------



## Your Majesty

Wants me to touch his gun, LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

You shit!


Joey has like over 2000 posts........ stop posting and go get laid.


----------



## D-EJ915

lives in my dreams? lol...she must be me then.


----------



## nitelightboy

Was last online today.

And YM, anytime!!


----------



## JPMDan

Joe Cool, SS.org's Line 6 user and rips on a Damien 7 (Also needs to get a hotel room)


----------



## Popsyche

A gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## JPMDan

cute chick in his avatar and a gentleman as well


----------



## nitelightboy

Is going to be killed for calling Popsyche's daughter a "cute chick"


----------



## Your Majesty

Keep your snake in the cage.....


----------



## nitelightboy

Has no clue we run around naked in Florida, meaning no cage!


----------



## Nick1

likes Booze!


----------



## Rick

Has a hot avatar and interesting "real name."


----------



## Popsyche

Has a cute chick in his avatar as well!




JPMDan said:


> cute chick in his avatar and a gentleman as well



It's OK, I'd rather have her called a cute chick(which she is) than the alternative! She is a big 12 year old.

edit:whoops! too late for nick!


----------



## DelfinoPie

Uses Rg7420's but doesn't specify what for...lol


----------



## Nick1

plays a schecter


----------



## Makelele

Fellow S-series player.


----------



## Nick1

uses line6


----------



## D-EJ915

has a blonde in his avatar


----------



## Nick1

Has a blue ESP in his Avatar


----------



## Nick1

Is Me!


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't have a trashed roommate


----------



## Nick1

has a trashed roomate I assume!

Is trashed!!!!!


----------



## Mykie

Gets allot of comments from his avatar.


----------



## Nick1

Lives in Chicago!


----------



## rummy

Doesn't live in Chicago!


----------



## Jerich

...Chic-a-go..........


----------



## Nick1

Knows how to spell Chicago


----------



## Sentient

Is close to overtaking Shannon, as the king of sexy avatars.


----------



## D-EJ915

Knows how truly awesome bacon is.


----------



## Nick1

has 3,939 posts at the moment


----------



## XEN

Has a beautiful avatar, for which I am grateful.


----------



## JPMDan

has a nun avatar


----------



## Nick1

Has Wayne in his avatar.


----------



## Sebastian

Joined Jan 2005


----------



## JPMDan

likes Dragonball Z? lol sorry I see Vegeta in your username


----------



## Rick

Is apparently an Office Space fan.


----------



## JPMDan

is correct. +eRep


----------



## Sebastian

^Has a nice ESP



JPMDan said:


> likes Dragonball Z? lol sorry I see Vegeta in your username


Yes i like DragonBall Z


----------



## Nick1

likes FEAR FACTORY!!!!!


----------



## 2powern

Has a nice rack.


----------



## Nick1

is from england


----------



## D-EJ915

has boobs in his avatar


----------



## Sebastian

Real name is Jeff ...


----------



## Metal Ken

apparently, likes Dragonball.


----------



## Michael

Likes death metal.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Has good taste in pickups.


----------



## Loomer

Is right.


----------



## Michael

Has a beat up but sweet S7420BP.


----------



## Nick1

has a marshall cab


----------



## Sebastian

is a registered member


----------



## b3n

Appears to be sort of a Vegetarian puppet?


----------



## Naren

has a very green guitar.


----------



## Sebastian

lives in Japan


----------



## Loomer

Mawdyson said:


> Has a beat up but sweet S7420BP.



I'll have to change that 

Back to topic: Is from Poland.


----------



## D-EJ915

is in denmark, where Legoland is...so it's good...


----------



## Mastodon

b3n said:


> Appears to be sort of a Vegetarian puppet?



Okay this is out of order but, didn't grow up in the 90's therefore did not grasp the awesomeness that was Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## D-EJ915

Knows FUCKING GOGETA!!!!


----------



## Loomer

Has an affinity for animated haircuts of great size and spikiness.


----------



## Nick1

has 441 posts


----------



## Michael

Alway has hot women is his avatar.


----------



## Nick1

Abuses a 1527


----------



## D-EJ915

abuses his dick


----------



## Nick1

Is mistaken.....

I have someone to do that for me


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Is lying. Married men do that too


----------



## Michael

Is still online.


----------



## D-EJ915

has a rack with silver...


----------



## Buzz762

Apparently likes ESP.


----------



## D-EJ915

is horny


----------



## Nick1

name is Jeff


----------



## D-EJ915

is almost at 777 posts \m/


----------



## Nick1

his name is still JEFF


----------



## D-EJ915

his name is dick, as in cock, not richard or something...


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

has a damn nice amp


----------



## Naren

is in an endless battle against Godzilla.


----------



## Nick1

His name is the same as my next door neighbors uncles friends brothers Ex-wifes coke dealers best friends sisters man whore!


----------



## Naren

has one more post before 777.


----------



## Nick1

Is mistaken because......................



I AM AT 777 POSTS!                                      




Well at the moment anyway.


----------



## Michael

Made a double post with a whole lot o' headbangin'.


----------



## Nick1

is correct


----------



## Sebastian

Always nice avatars


----------



## Michael

Likes Jacksons.


----------



## Mark. A

Has a sick rig


----------



## Michael

Also has a sick rig.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Should get the 3 tube mod on his MP1


----------



## Nick1

uses a dual recto


----------



## Sebastian

lives at Home...


----------



## Nick1

likes Jacksons


----------



## Makelele

Changes his avatar really often.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

has someone who looks suspiciously like bruce campbell in his avatar


----------



## Makelele

Apparently hasn't seen these: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=NW4xMgV21Sg (maybe NWS language - lots of swearing)


----------



## D-EJ915

loves the "get the fuck out!, holy shit" part hahaha


----------



## Mastodon

Get's to go surfing


----------



## Nick1

has a 7321


----------



## Loomer

Will worship this:


----------



## Buzz762

Scares me at times.


----------



## Michael

Lives in Detroit.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows that pic is fukkin scary


----------



## Nick1

Spelt Fucking wrong.


----------



## D-EJ915

doesn't know that I was just in the "ESP" forum mode...


----------



## Nick1

was last online today.


----------



## D-EJ915

has the hottest avatar he's had so far.


----------



## Nick1

Is mistaken.

I had one that had some chick covering her nipples sitting on a washing machine in her panties. That was so hot Drew deleted it!


----------



## D-EJ915

changes his avatar a lot


----------



## Nick1

I dont think he has EVER changed his avatar. 


I might be wrong.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows that I've had this avvie the whole time I've been on ss.org...


This is the only site I've only had 1 avatar...I've had two on the ESP forum, lol...this is my 2nd one.


----------



## Nick1

needs a new avatar!


----------



## D-EJ915

is almost at 800 posts


----------



## Spoongirl

is obsessed with this game


----------



## Nick1

Has a 1527


----------



## D-EJ915

has 2 more posts...


----------



## Nick1

is name is Jeff


----------



## Michael

Has ANOTHER sweet avatar!


----------



## Nick1

uses a very metal 7 string & a very metal pickup!


----------



## D-EJ915

just passed 800


----------



## Michael

Likes Anime


----------



## D-EJ915

knows how truly awesome anime is


----------



## Nick1

Is Online Alot!


----------



## Michael

Is number one!


----------



## Nick1

Is damn right!


----------



## Buzz762

Likes having conversations with other users in the indirect language everyone uses in this thread.


----------



## D-EJ915

has a fiery background in his avatar


----------



## Nick1

HIS NAME IS STILL FUCKING JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastian

Has a nice Rig...


----------



## Michael

Has a cool name.


----------



## 2powern

Plays a RG1527, so must have good taste.


----------



## Michael

Has a badass album in his avatar.


----------



## Sebastian

lives in Australia


----------



## Nick1

probably doesnt like pop music.


----------



## Michael

Posts in this thread a lot.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows how fucking fantastic Jeff is as a name...


----------



## Michael

Knows that I know it.


----------



## Nick1

Is probably a man


----------



## D-EJ915

likes women


----------



## Nick1

Is damn right!


----------



## Jason

hasn't noticed d-ej915 has changed his avatar.


----------



## D-EJ915

noticed that I changed it...in fact I changed it, but spelled the person's name wrong so I renamed the file and reuploaded it haha.


----------



## Jason

....................................


----------



## Nick1

is confused like me about D-EJ915's last post.


----------



## D-EJ915

ish confuzzled :XD


----------



## Nick1

Has exactly 4000 posts!


----------



## Sebastian

has a lot of posts in this topic


----------



## Michael

Joined here this month.


----------



## 2powern

Uses the same pre-amp as Paul Gilbert and Cacophony did.


----------



## Michael

Has the same guitar as me.


----------



## Sebastian

Has the same guitar as 2powern


----------



## Loomer

Is a fellow Behringer user.


----------



## Your Majesty

Everytime I look at this dude's avatar, it freaks me out


----------



## nitelightboy

Is worried about Floridians.


[action=nitelightboy]thinks that's sweet. [/action]


----------



## Loomer

Has an avatar that makes me smile. Plus is apparently ignorant as to how good-looking I am.


----------



## nitelightboy

Worries me a little.


----------



## Your Majesty

Has a wicked storm heading his way soon, better let me know he's okay from it.


----------



## Loomer

Has nothing to worry about. After a while, you relax and it stops hurting.


----------



## Your Majesty

Lives in Denmark, I country I plan on visiting someday soon.


----------



## Loomer

please, someone write "Always seems to be one post too late in this thread" about me :S

BTT: Won't regret visiting Denmark. It's a nice place, really


----------



## nitelightboy

Always seems to be one post too late. And is from the same country as my favorite pastry, the Danish...


----------



## Your Majesty

Hasn't told me when he'll visit me?


----------



## nitelightboy

Hasn't asked me to visit her...


----------



## Your Majesty

Biggest liar around


----------



## nitelightboy

Just confused the hell outta me...


----------



## Nick1

is confused


----------



## Sebastian

Joined Jan 2005...


----------



## noodles

Rocks the Jacksons.


----------



## Leon

Rocks. Period.


----------



## Popsyche

Gentle appearance belies his most metal nature!


----------



## noodles

Has a daughter who likes guitars.


----------



## nitelightboy

Does Coooooocaaaaaaaine....hehe


----------



## Nick1

his location is Ft Liquordale, FL


----------



## Rick

Always has nice avatars.


----------



## Spoongirl

has some kind of anthrax pentagram + texas flag avatar.


----------



## JPMDan

She's from Chile and plays 7 strings


----------



## Buzz762

Looks pretty damn good in her user picture.

eDIT: DAn beat me to it.


Lives in a pretty damn hot place.


----------



## JPMDan

Buzz762 said:


> Looks pretty damn good in her user picture.


 

I've seen some pics of her in color, she is very pretty 

Dom is a kool dude


----------



## Michael

Has a couple of his own movies called Wayne's World I & II. 

ZANG!


----------



## Nick1

Just said Zang!


----------



## Naren

Just said "Just said Zang!"


----------



## D-EJ915

Hasn't posted in this thread for a while.


----------



## Michael

Has a new avatar.


----------



## JPMDan

he is pretty Zang and his gear is metal, Zang!


----------



## Spoongirl

Have talked to him the last couple of days, he's a nice guy but a little weird


----------



## LordOVchaoS

needs to post some clips so we can add you to the all time best female shredders threads.


----------



## Michael

Has a sweet set of pickup's.


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Is correct.


----------



## JPMDan

Spoongirl said:


> Have talked to him the last couple of days, he's a nice guy but a little weird


 
Yep, I wouldnt be myself if I wasn't a little weird but I hope it's good thing and not a bad thing.

he loves chaos and I want his D Sonic 7


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Is right about the chaos and you better not lay a finger on my butterf... I mean D-sonic.


----------



## Michael

Changed his 'main seven' by adding the pickup's.


----------



## 2powern

Always seems to be the last poster when I open this thread.


----------



## Michael

I'm listening to the album in his avatar.


----------



## 2powern

Is unaware Jeff Walker drinks in my local pub.


----------



## Michael

Has just informed me that Jeff Walker drinks at his local pub.


----------



## Sebastian

name is Michael


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

is a jackson FAN!


----------



## Makelele

Has Mr. Multiverse as his avatar.


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick

Is incorrect


----------



## Nick1

is incorrect


----------



## rummy

Is a gear whore.


----------



## D-EJ915

has some baseball dude as his avatar


----------



## noodles

OMG h3 l0v3s t3h @n1m3!!!!1111111


----------



## rummy

Owns a sexy guitar, and has a picture of himself for avatar!


----------



## D-EJ915

lives in chicago, where I know somebody


----------



## Mykie

Knows somebody that lives in my little village


----------



## rummy

Has a show coming up. 

And probably knows somebody that I know.


----------



## Nick1

lives near me

(I live in Crystal Lake IL)


----------



## rummy

Lives REALLY close to me.

(I live in West Dundee)


----------



## noodles

Lives in a town with one of the most kickass metal CD stores ever.


----------



## Nick1

confuesed me? How is it that I dont know of this place of Metal?


----------



## rummy

Is curious as I where this metal store is.


----------



## Nick1

Wants to know where this metal haven is just like me.


----------



## noodles

Should be surprised to know he got the name of the store right by accident: it's called Metal Haven, and is located in Chicago.


----------



## rummy

Must be talking about this place.

http://www.metalhavenchicago.com/


----------



## Nick1

Posted a url to a very cool metal haven.


----------



## Your Majesty

Two chicks in his avatar... lucky guy!


----------



## Nick1

is correct!


----------



## Buzz762

Wishes those two chicks in his avatar would call him Dicky Stiffins


----------



## Nick1

is unfortionately correct.


----------



## Mykie

Um yea..... =)


----------



## Nick1

plays an Ibanez Saber


----------



## Buzz762

Probably did not just recieve a very large package of incense in the mail today.


----------



## D-EJ915

is not expecting tight jeans, a metal poster, and an anime dvd in the mail


----------



## Nick1

likes tight jeans.


----------



## Michael

Has ANOTHER sweet avatar!


----------



## Azyiu

Hey, your avatar ain't bad... ADA per-amp + Marshall power amp and a small cabinet = pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## Sebastian

Is from Hong Kong...


----------



## Naren

is from Poland


----------



## Michael

Is from Tokyo.


----------



## Sebastian

Plays a nice Ibanez


----------



## Nick1

Still likes FEAR FACTORY!


----------



## noodles

Has an avatar I wish I was participating in.


----------



## Nick1

Does COOOOCAAAINE!!!


----------



## rogue

hasnt got a 7  UNLUCKY!

and is called dicky stiffins...


----------



## Dive-Baum

Named after a female X-Man


----------



## Your Majesty

He is a singer and a pianter - cool


----------



## nitelightboy

Needs to send me a bran muffin =P


----------



## noodles

Wish he was YM's sugar muffin.


----------



## Your Majesty

Nods is his nickname...... I have knighted his name.


----------



## nitelightboy

Does Coooooocaaaine with Dave.


----------



## D-EJ915

is not addicted to cocaine.


----------



## Your Majesty

I don't do coke with dave. And who the fuck is Dave? Joey......


----------



## nitelightboy

Apparently doesn't know that her Nods name is Dave.


----------



## Loomer

Is an old forumer


----------



## rogue

his avatars clown paint went slightly wrong


----------



## Loomer

Doesn't know a saaaaad panda when he sees one


----------



## noodles

Wants YOU to join a black metal band.


----------



## Sebastian

Emo Killer


----------



## D-EJ915

loves teh fear factory


----------



## 2powern

Has the most twee avatar so far.


----------



## Nick1

real name is Benn


----------



## Michael

Is a glorious beacon of light.


----------



## Sebastian

-=1527 Abuser=-


----------



## Michael

Has Fear Factory's Demanufacture album in his avatar.


----------



## Nick1

uses a marshall cab


----------



## Rick

Uses the greatest avatars. Ever.


----------



## Loomer

Is probably green with envy over the fact that I HAVE MIRCEA'S PHONE NUMBER!!!


----------



## Rick

Is possibly a Chevelle fan with the title.


----------



## Michael

Is an RG7420 user.


----------



## noodles

Has the relic from the 80's in his rig.


----------



## Michael

Owns many guitars which I want, hehe.


----------



## Nick1

plays a 1527!


----------



## Michael

Has gone from Gear Whore to Man Whore.


----------



## noodles

He shreds from a land down under.


----------



## Nick1

name is dave


----------



## Michael

His name is Nick or Dicky Stiffins.


----------



## rummy

Oooh. Owns a very cool preamp.


----------



## Nick1

I assume likes rum. 


Oh Mawdyson, my name IS Dicky Stiffins, Nick is my "Nickname"


----------



## Michael

Has a cool name.


----------



## Nick1

is right! lol


----------



## Popsyche

Name means to steal one!


----------



## nitelightboy

Kills threads. Bastard!!


----------



## Buzz762

Doughnut fan?


----------



## Nick1

is "Experimenting" with maybe more than just his rig......


----------



## Sebastian

Is looking for a new 7


----------



## Loomer

Is probably tired of people pointing out that he is from Poland and likes Fear Factory.


----------



## D-EJ915

Knows a lot about BM.


----------



## Nick1

just said BM


----------



## D-EJ915

is rolling his face around in BM


----------



## Nick1

is wrong ewwwww


----------



## D-EJ915

Nick1 said:


> is wrong ewwwww


knows that the girls in his avatar are transferring BM back and forth...back and forth...forever http://youtube.com/watch?v=LFXk7h3PhrQ


and as a side note: this chick is prett hot: http://youtube.com/watch?search=&mode=related&v=uMAv3V5l3nA

god damnit


----------



## Michael

Loves Totoro.


----------



## Nick1

uses a x2n7!


----------



## Michael

Has Mesa and Peavey in his rack.


----------



## Nick1

Just used the  sign


----------



## Michael

Also just used the  sign.


----------



## Nick1

Just used the  sign   times


----------



## Michael

Is  as fuck!


----------



## Nick1

is also  as fuck!


----------



## Michael

Just got rep'd.


----------



## Nick1

Uses a 1527


----------



## D-EJ915

needs to get a 7 and D-EJ915 recommends a used H-207 as the necks totally pwn \m/


----------



## Buzz762

Has paranoia issues with straight water.

EDIT: Damn D-EH915

Knows infinitly more about anime than I.


----------



## D-EJ915

His name is almost like the guy who made a thread asking for some good anime \m/


----------



## Nick1

has a stupid anime avatar


----------



## Michael

Has a hot lesbian avatar.


----------



## Mastodon

Nick1 said:


> has a stupid anime avatar



Isn't a fan of lollicon.


----------



## Sebastian

Has a really nice Ibanez


----------



## Nick1

plays a Jackson


----------



## Michael

Has been playing for 15 years.


----------



## Nick1

has 1486 posts.


----------



## Mastodon

Has a hot lesbian scene for an avatar.


----------



## Lozek

Appears to live somewhere un-pronounceable


----------



## Mastodon

Didn't call me out on my using a response that has already been used on this page.


----------



## Nick1

joined dec 2005


----------



## Buzz762

Master of the obvious.


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in Detroit


----------



## Rick

Lives in Poland.


----------



## Nick1

aka sack face


----------



## Buzz762

Is a whore.


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

has a cool avatar ^_^


----------



## Rick

Has no avatar.


----------



## Nick1

Is still sack face!


----------



## 2powern

Is whoring this thread.


----------



## Nick1

Sucks


----------



## Mastodon

Apparently is a stif dick.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is named Mastodon and apparently an 'Up and Comer'


----------



## Lozek

has thought about Steve Irwin at least once today


----------



## Shannon

^ n00b


----------



## Karl Hungus

^ Unholy gear whore!


----------



## Shannon

^ wants the money from Lebowski.


----------



## Nick1

Has Jennifer Love Hugetits in his avatar.


----------



## LilithXShred

hmmmmmmm kissing chicks........


----------



## Lozek

Lives in a horror sit-com


----------



## Karl Hungus

^ Newb


----------



## Lozek

Post-stealer


----------



## Karl Hungus

^ Still being a newb.


----------



## LilithXShred

Wants to live in a horror sit-com


----------



## Nick1

Has a framus cobra.


----------



## Michael

Has 921 posts.


----------



## Nick1

Is  as fuck


----------



## Michael

Just changed his avatar to another hot chick.


----------



## Jerich

Rocks ADA...........the 80's shred machine...........


----------



## Michael

Has a badass sevenstring!


----------



## Nick1

uses a 1527 with a Dimarzio X2N7  

How does that sound?


----------



## Michael

Sounds massive.


----------



## D-EJ915

likes his dyson a lot


----------



## Nick1

has a guy in a shark costume in his avatar.


----------



## XEN

Needs to offer a subscription to his avatar list! mmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Nick1

Needs to pay me for that list!!!!!


----------



## Loomer

Is a shrewd businessman.


----------



## Michael

Was born 3 days before christmas.


----------



## Naren

Is going to see Megadeth and Arch Enemy in October, probably a few days before I do (Gigantour for you, Loud Park for me - with Unearth, Lamb Of God, Slayer, As I Lay Dying, Megadeth, Arch Enemy, Children Of Bodom, Opeth, In Flames, Napalm Death, Dragonforce, Ministry, Killswitch Engage, Mastodon, Hatebreed, Anthrax, and more ).


----------



## Michael

Is one lucky motherfucker!


----------



## Azyiu

By chance he is the same guy I talked about last time!


----------



## Michael

Has met Steve Vai!


----------



## Azyiu

Damn right  

BTW, he uses the same ADA per-amp Nuno used to use.


----------



## Michael

Hell yeah! 

He has an ACTUAL Ibanez JPM!


----------



## Loomer

Please, someone say "Just got a new well-paying job yesterday and will now become a total gear-whore like everyone else here" about me 

Back to topic: Is correct about the awesomeness of Ibanez JPM's.


----------



## Michael

Just got a new well-paying job yesterday and will now become a total gear-whore like everyone else here.

Congrats on that BTW.


----------



## Mark. A

^^

Is a good mate who rocks an ADA but won't give me tone vids Grrr


----------



## Loomer

Receives thanks 

Has impeccable taste in pickups

(I'm gonna get mine soon, woohoo! )


----------



## Michael

Is comfortable with his low intellect. 

jk


----------



## Loomer

Made me laugh at myself because I thought "Now hang on, is this dude insulting me?" and then a few seconds later I thought "oh.. Yeah. User title "


----------



## XEN

Nick1 said:


> Needs to pay me for that list!!!!!


Will I get a "contributor" image to place alongside my name???

Back on topic:

The guy who last posted has an ironic first name!


----------



## Jerich

Might have an affixtion towards NUN-Porn!!! koooodus to him!!!


----------



## Nick1

urklvt said:


> Will I get a "contributor" image to place alongside my name???
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> The guy who last posted has an ironic first name!




Um sure! 

Just used the  smilie


----------



## Your Majesty

man whore up above LOVES women


----------



## eaeolian

Is fond of shoes.

/redundant


----------



## Your Majesty

BIG Evergrey fan like me.


----------



## rummy

Is located in my dreams.


----------



## Your Majesty

Am I naked? lol


----------



## noodles

Is naked right now.


----------



## eaeolian

Fortunately, is NOT naked right now.


----------



## Makelele

A fellow Jacksonite.


----------



## noodles

His entire country was destroyed by a lake troll.


----------



## Makelele

His entire country was destroyed by George W. Bush. 


(don't take this seriously )


----------



## noodles

Sadly, he is right.


----------



## eaeolian

Doesn't stand in lawns long for fear of being dressed in small, rough-hewn outfits.


----------



## Nick1

name is mike


----------



## noodles

Has a A.I.L.F.


----------



## rummy

Last name is Mustaine.


----------



## eaeolian

Has obviously overestimated Noodles' ego size.


----------



## D-EJ915

eaeolian said:


> Has obviously overestimated Noodles' ego size.


Is our resident Ogre...


on a side note...holy hell, this thread is 44 pages for me, hahaha.


----------



## Michael

Has three ESP's.


----------



## Nick1

again used the  sign!


----------



## Azyiu

Is a Man Whore with a hot chick as avatar.


----------



## David

is a BIG BITCH, my big bitch


----------



## Nick1

Has become Comfortably Numb


----------



## Nick1

IS FUCKING PISSED OFF AT THE MOMENT!!!!!


----------



## D-EJ915

has some arm problems


----------



## Azyiu

Is our "official" "unofficial" _X_ man.


----------



## Michael

His name is Paul and he plays a Schecter.


----------



## Azyiu

Death and prog metal are his bag, and he lives two time zones ahead of me.


----------



## noodles

Isn't a commie.


----------



## Seedawakener

Has the nicest 7string V guitar!


----------



## Rick

Is a Schecter whore.


----------



## eaeolian

Used to live in Hood, er, Woodbridge.


----------



## Rick

Still lives in Hoodbridge. 

Sorry.


----------



## Nick1

uses a 7420.


----------



## noodles

Doesn't use a 7420.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is named after long stringy things, despite having no resemblance.


----------



## Michael

Has a brutal 7.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has a not as brutal, but still pretty cool 7.


----------



## zimbloth

Has a cool amp


----------



## David

has a weak dinky amp made by some unknown brand called ENGL


----------



## Nick1

looks like a smurf wearing avaitors in his sig


----------



## Michael

Just called David a smurf.


----------



## Nick1

Is correct! 

I of course was joking. Thats the first thing tha came to mind I guess.


----------



## D-EJ915

like papa smurf


----------



## Michael

Has a new avatar with an X in it.


----------



## Nick1

Uses ADA MP1/1936/1031 EQ in his rig!


----------



## Michael

Is raising money for awareness (that he doesn't have a sevenstring).


----------



## Nick1

is a 1527 abuser!


----------



## Michael

His avatar is making me lick my lips.


----------



## Nick1

is from Australia


----------



## Jerich

ManwhoreDickyStiffins peaveyrolandmesashit! Sounds like a swedish Guitar player's name.....


----------



## Your Majesty

Thats Billy in his picture


----------



## 2powern

Fellow 1527 user.


----------



## noodles

Is from across the pond, old chap.


----------



## Your Majesty

Nods my buddy


----------



## noodles

Your Majesty is pretty OK, too.


----------



## Your Majesty

Nods...whats with the picture?


----------



## noodles

YM has never seen The Karate Kid.


----------



## 2powern

Knows the best Ralph Macchio (sp?) film was Crossroads.

For about 10min anyway.


----------



## noodles

Can't hold a candle to Jack Butler.


----------



## Nick1

refured to steve vai as jack butler.


----------



## Makelele

Doesn't have a sevenstring!


----------



## rogue

posted at 7.31


----------



## Makelele

Is wrong - I posted at 9:31. 

(I know we have different time zones)


----------



## noodles

Is wrong, because you posted at 2:31pm.


----------



## Nick1

is a Gnomish Lawn Metal


----------



## noodles

Would have a seven, bought by me, if I could spend one night with his avatar.


----------



## 2powern

Same to you.


----------



## rummy

Spells his name with two Ns.


----------



## D-EJ915

rummy said:


> Spells his name with two Ns.


doesn't know that 2powern wants to be a bannister...


----------



## Rick

Has a new avatar.


----------



## Michael

Has a signature Ibanez.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has that chick who's ass I groped in his avatar.


----------



## D-EJ915

has some dude orgasming in his avatar


----------



## Shawn

Has one of the nicest H207s i've ever seen.


----------



## Karl Hungus

^ Has the most kickass bedsheets!



D-EJ915 said:


> has some dude orgasming in his avatar



He's asleep.


----------



## Regor

Has a passed out Nick Nolte as his avatar.


----------



## Mastodon

Has the cutest little dog in the world in his avatar.


----------



## Naren

took his screenname from a now extinct animal.


----------



## rummy

Just reminded me to listen to some Benson. THanks!

Wanted to mess up my reply order.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Regor said:


> Has a passed out Nick Nolte as his avatar.



It's not Nick Nolte, it's Peter Stormare, from the film The Big Lebowski. You know, Karl Hungus?


----------



## Nick1

Looks like he just blew his load in his avatar.


----------



## Regor

^'s avatar just caused me to blow a load

And I feel that his avatar deserves rightful recognition... so here it is fullscreen!







(And I have no idea who/what Karl Hungus is)


----------



## 2powern

His avatar looks like a toy dog, but isn't.


----------



## noodles

Loves Maiden.


----------



## b3n

Kills Emu's...no wait...


----------



## Karl Hungus

Spells his name with a number.


----------



## noodles

Has a guitar I want.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Won't get my prescious guitar.


----------



## Regor

Has changed his avatar to Nico McBrain (drummer from Iron Maiden)

(Guy on left)


----------



## Nick1

just posted a pic of Nico McBrain giving a thumbs up


----------



## noodles

Can't. Stop. Looking. At. His. Avatar.


----------



## Buzz762

Can't. Stop. Laughing. At. His. Avatar.


----------



## b3n

Is clearly evil, judging by his avatar.


----------



## noodles

Has a badass custom, judging by his avatar. And a whole bunch of other pics.


----------



## b3n

Could have been refering to himself in his last post.


----------



## 2powern

Has a name like mine, but with aftermarket modifications.


----------



## Sebastian

his name is Benn


----------



## Michael

Has a Jackson 7!


----------



## LordOVchaoS

Has a nice new avatar since the last time I checked this thread.


----------



## Michael

Has an awesome taste in pickup's!


----------



## Makelele

Has a cool new Jackson.


----------



## Nick1

Uses a line6 flextone


----------



## Michael

Boobs....


----------



## Spoongirl

we have the same main seven


----------



## Michael

When ever I come across a post of hers, I just sit there for like 5 minutes watching her signature. 

...and she's pretty.


----------



## Mark. A

Has a sick setup but refuses to give me tone vids!


----------



## Michael

Bought an awesome Slayer hoodie yesterday!


----------



## Mark. A

Yeah man, that hoodie is sick, wearing it today \m/

Has an ADA MP1 which I had at my house and used


----------



## Michael

Played my ADA before me. BASTARD!


----------



## Nick1

has a hot chick in his avatar (but not as hot as mine  )


----------



## Michael

Needs to get his hot avatar chick to make out with my hot avatar chick.


----------



## Nick1

Has a great idea! I would if I could!


----------



## Sebastian

Always great avatars


----------



## Michael

Is a Jackson fan.


----------



## Mark. A

Is a Jackson fan


----------



## Michael

Got a McPiercing.


----------



## 2powern

Always seems to be the last poster when I open this thread in the mornings.


----------



## Mark. A

Was present at my Mcpiercing.

Hahaha


----------



## Michael

Bled like a mother.

Haha


----------



## Sebastian

a great JACKSON Owner


----------



## Regor

Obviously has good taste in metal


----------



## 2powern

I still want his dog.


----------



## Makelele

Has problems deciding what avatar to choose.


----------



## Seedawakener

Is from the great country of finland! (hello there neighbour!)


----------



## Rick

Is from the wonderful country home to great metal bands like Meshuggah, In Flames, Scar Symmetry, and Soilwork.


----------



## Nick1

Likes Meshuggah


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is supposedly a "Man Whore" yet doesn't advertise how much he charges. Could be a pricktease.


----------



## Makelele

He fixes cables, and has 888 posts.


----------



## Sebastian

is from Finland


----------



## Makelele

Really likes COW:s


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has 777 posts right now!


----------



## Seedawakener

Is from galway, the coolest place in ireland!


----------



## Sebastian

Uses a great Hellraiser


----------



## Nick1

Likes FEAR FACTORY!!!!


----------



## Sebastian

is saving for a new guitar...


----------



## Nick1

is wrong! Im not saving, Im hoping for donations for a new 7!


----------



## JPMDan

has a distracting Avatar


----------



## Nick1

Will soon realize that I now have an even more distracting avatar!

Hot Women=


----------



## Karl Hungus

Secretly years for hot men.


----------



## Nick1

is mistaken


----------



## Buzz762

obviously can't stay commited to one hot avatar woman.


----------



## Samer

lives across the lake


----------



## Michael

Has a BC Rich sevenstring.


----------



## Samer

Mawdyson said:


> Has a BC Rich sevenstring.


rawks out on a 1527


----------



## Buzz762

Has one of the greatest games of all times for an avatar


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in Detroit


----------



## Nick1

real name is Sebastian


----------



## Azyiu

^ a drunk man whore who accepts donation for a new 7-string with a hot chick as avatar and who also last logged on today!


----------



## Michael

Is two hours behind me. It's 5:21PM here and it's 3:21M there.


----------



## Azyiu

Mawdyson said:


> Is two hours behind me. It's 5:21PM here and it's 3:21M there.


Glad you clearfied you meant I am *two time zones* behind you.


----------



## Michael

Needs to comment on my new guitar!!


----------



## Azyiu

^ Waited 5 long months for his new Jackson axe!


----------



## Michael

Knows it... 

It was totally worth the wait though...


----------



## Karl Hungus

Supposedly abuses a 1527. It's unclear whether this is physical abuse or psychological abuse, but I'm starting to wonder how he goes about psychologically abusing a 1527.


----------



## Michael

I actually sexually abuse my 1527. 

Has and ENGL Fireball and a POD XTL!


----------



## JPMDan

Has a sweet Jackson that needs 1 more string


----------



## Azyiu

^ lives in Tempe with a Wayne Campbell avatar, and perhaps is still in the hunt for a _real_ job.


----------



## JPMDan

Azyiu said:


> ^ lives in Tempe with a Wayne Campbell avatar, and perhaps is still in the hunt for a _real_ job.


 
He is 100% correct, give that man a cookie


----------



## Azyiu

^ talented engineer dude who only needs one shot to proof himself!


----------



## JPMDan

He deserves another cookie! But not a night with my future wife Jessica Alba


----------



## Azyiu

Fellow AZ resident who has a crush on the very fine Jessica Alba. Don't worry, dude, Jules Asner or Mandy Moore will be just fine with me.


----------



## Nick1

Has a Ibanez JPM guitar in his avatar


----------



## Makelele

His avatar was hotter 2 or 3 avatars ago.
(Was it Elisha Cuthbert?)


----------



## Sebastian

Has a Jackson DX 7...


----------



## Seedawakener

Is another fellow european! go europe!


----------



## eaeolian

Is a bit of a Nevermore fan...


----------



## noodles

Was bloodrocuted last night.


----------



## Rev2010

Must look fucking killer on stage with that KXK and a Road King  


Rev.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is some sort of Reverend from 4 years into the future.


----------



## Nick1

is a cable guy


----------



## Spoongirl

reached the 1.000 posts xD


----------



## Nick1

is one of the very few females on this board.


----------



## Michael

Recently reached 1,000 posts!


----------



## Azyiu

^ just reached 1581 posts


----------



## Nick1

plays a schecter!


----------



## Michael

Teases us with his sexy avatar's.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is excited about Megadeth and Arch Enemy.


----------



## Michael

Has a J Custom...


----------



## Sebastian

has an Awesome JACKSON .. too bad its not a 7...


----------



## Nick1

is listening to Fear Factory in Cracow, Poland


----------



## Karl Hungus

Doesn't seem to be getting donations.


----------



## Azyiu

^ ain't making the first donation either


----------



## Nick1

is correct. No donations have been made thus far


----------



## Rick

Is hoping for money for a new axe. Sorry, dude. Wish I could help. I'm broke as shit right now.


----------



## Nick1

Is broke like me


----------



## Michael

Is broke like me.


----------



## Nick1

is broke like me


----------



## Azyiu

Another broke bastard like me


----------



## Spoongirl

Asian guy


----------



## Azyiu

^ cute looking girl from Chile


----------



## Naren

is a triad hitman.


----------



## Spoongirl

another asian guy!


----------



## Naren

is a big Opeth fan.



Spoongirl said:


> another asian guy!



Actually I'm not Asian. I'm as white as they come. Just happen to live here.


----------



## Azyiu

^^ still the same cute girl from Chile... BTW, I believe Eric is an American who lives in Japan.

EDIT: Damn, Eric, you beat me to this!!!


----------



## Naren

works for the Mafia.

Yeah, don't think there are any Japanese named Eric.


----------



## Azyiu

^ His Japanese friends call him an "Ameligan"


----------



## Naren

His mafia friends call him Paul.



Azyiu said:


> ^ His Japanese friends call him an "Ameligan"



 Wazzat? Actually, my Japanese friends call me "Erikku."


----------



## Azyiu

^ witnesses daily Godzilla attacks and loving it!


----------



## Naren

^His Italian friends call him "Ameligan."


----------



## Azyiu

Translates games for us gamers!  

EDIT: Exactly do you just translate the Japanese to English for US and Europe releases?


----------



## Naren

used to be an elementary teacher.

Yeah, I translate Japanese to English for the North American (US and Canada) releases and European (UK, Ireland, and European countries that don't speak French or German) releases.


----------



## Azyiu

^ also used to be an elementary teacher 

So do you work for a specific game maker like Capcom or something?


----------



## Michael

Has 4.17 posts per day.


----------



## Nick1

Has a new Jackson that he wants to give me


----------



## Michael

Is mistaken...

I'll swap you for the girl in your avatar!


----------



## Naren

has a cool amp. 



Azyiu said:


> So do you work for a specific game maker like Capcom or something?



Yes.


----------



## Azyiu

Works for Capcom and is probably working on Resident Evil 5 (aka BioHazard 5) as we speak!


----------



## Naren

used to live in the US.



Azyiu said:


> Works for Capcom and is probably working on Resident Evil 5 (aka BioHazard 5) as we speak!



I didn't say I work for Capcom. I don't. You said "specific game maker *like* Capcom *or something*" to which I said "Yes." What company I work for is a secret.  They probably wouldn't like me going around on the internet, saying "Hey, I work for __________!"


----------



## Azyiu

Probably enjoys a meal at any local noodle place in Tokyo such as &#21619;&#21315;&#25289;&#40629; http://www.aji1000.co.jp/  



Naren said:


> I didn't say I work for Capcom. I don't. You said "specific game maker *like* Capcom *or something*" to which I said "Yes." What company I work for is a secret.  They probably wouldn't like me going around on the internet, saying "Hey, I work for __________!"



Fair enough, and that's understandable.


----------



## Naren

Probably would enjoy some good Tokyo food right now.



Azyiu said:


> Probably enjoys a meal at any local noodle place in Tokyo such as &#21619;&#21315;&#25289;&#40629; http://www.aji1000.co.jp/



I rarely see "ramen" written in kanji, it's usually written as &#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531;. In fact, on my computer, only hiragana and katana appear for &#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531;.

Actually I've never even heard of &#21619;&#21315;&#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531;. When I lived in Choshi (&#37530;&#23376, I used to go to &#12367;&#12427;&#12414;&#12420;&#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531; all the time (http://www.kurumayaramen.co.jp/menu.htm).

In Tokyo, there are no kurumaya places, so I usually go to &#26085;&#39640;&#23627; (http://www.hiday.co.jp/ is the website for the company that owns &#26085;&#39640;&#23627;. They don't have a website of their own, it seems). My favorite ramen is: &#21619;&#22092;&#21449;&#28988;&#40634;. I also really like &#35930;&#39592;&#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531; and &#22374;&#12293;&#40634; a lot.


----------



## Leon

can read funny looking letters.


----------



## Michael

Has played Noodles' awesome V!


----------



## Naren

does not have Asian language support installed in his computer. (Windows XP makes it really easy to quickly set your computer up to read and input Asian languages. Previous versions of Windows couldn't do that. You had to use Windows Global IME).

Edit: this was aimed at Leon, but Mawdyson was too fast.


----------



## Azyiu

@ Leno

Should learn to read funny looking characters, cuz it is FUN! 



Naren said:


> Actually I've never even heard of &#21619;&#21315;&#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531;. When I lived in Choshi (&#37530;&#23376, I used to go to &#12367;&#12427;&#12414;&#12420;&#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531; all the time (http://www.kurumayaramen.co.jp/menu.htm).


Interesting, I think &#21619;&#21315;&#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531; is actually one of the bigger chain restaurants in Japan. They even have stores here in HK too!



Naren said:


> In Tokyo, there are no kurumaya places, so I usually go to &#26085;&#39640;&#23627; (http://www.hiday.co.jp/ is the website for the company that owns &#26085;&#39640;&#23627;. They don't have a website of their own, it seems). My favorite ramen is: &#21619;&#22092;&#21449;&#28988;&#40634;. I also really like &#35930;&#39592;&#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531; and &#22374;&#12293;&#40634; a lot.


That sounds damn good, dude. We should hang out for beer sometimes and have some &#21619;&#22092;&#21449;&#28988;&#40634;


----------



## Naren

is probably hungry.



Azyiu said:


> Interesting, I think &#21619;&#21315;&#12521;&#12540;&#12513;&#12531; is actually one of the bigger chain restaurants in Japan. They even have stores here in HK too!



There really aren't any big ramen chains in Japan. The reason why is because most people prefer local flavor. In the vicinity around my company in downtown Shinjuku, there are over 100 ramen restaurants and only maybe 5 of them are chain restaurants (and none are very big chain restaurants).

I looked at the menu on that site and it looked like they had a lot of Asian-type ramen (as opposed to Japanese ramen). Maybe they market more towards Hong Kong and other Asian places than to Japan. 

&#26085;&#39640;&#23627; is the only chain I go to nowadays and that place isn't even that big. They've got maybe 50 restaurants in the Tokyo/Saitama/Kanagawa/Chiba area. &#12365;&#12427;&#12414;&#12420;&#12288;is only in Chiba (and maybe Ibaraki).



Azyiu said:


> That sounds damn good, dude. We should hang out for beer sometimes and have some &#21619;&#22092;&#21449;&#28988;&#40634;



You've had &#21619;&#22092;&#21449;&#28988;&#40634; before? I love any ramen with &#21449;&#28988; in it. But normal &#21449;&#28988;&#40634; has a soy sauce base and I don't really like soy sauce bases that much, whereas &#21619;&#22092; is my favorite ramen base. And, yes, beer and ramen go very good together, especially with &#39171;&#23376; (beer is just perfect). Of course, I think beer goes best with sushi.


----------



## Azyiu

Probably prefers Tokyo flavored ramen.



Naren said:


> You've had &#21619;&#22092;&#21449;&#28988;&#40634; before? I love any ramen with &#21449;&#28988; in it. But normal &#21449;&#28988;&#40634; has a soy sauce base and I don't really like soy sauce bases that much, whereas &#21619;&#22092; is my favorite ramen base. And, yes, beer and ramen go very good together, especially with &#39171;&#23376; (beer is just perfect). Of course, I think beer goes best with sushi.


Yes, I love &#21619;&#22092;&#21449;&#28988;&#40634;. My ex lives in &#20140;&#37117; (Kyoto), and she took me to a couple of great noodle places and they both serve great ramen!


----------



## Naren

thinks that Hong Kong is infested by communists.

Yes, I do prefer Tokyo ramen (although &#38306;&#35199; ramen is really good too. I spent a week in &#20140;&#37117; about 4 years ago and I've spent a total of about a month in &#24195;&#23798. There's a place near where I work that serves Chinese-style ramen (but still very strong Japanese flavor) and they have the best &#22374;&#12293;&#40634; and some pretty cool &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; (one of my favorite Asian desserts).


----------



## Azyiu

A self-proclaim leading expert in Twinkies, who enjoys &#22374;&#12293;&#40634; (a kind of traditional Chinese noodle with spicy meat sauce) and &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; (almond bean curd).

Dude, you should come over to HK and try the real thing.


----------



## Naren

Owns a John Petrucci model Ibanez (never really liked the way that looks personally).



Azyiu said:


> A self-proclaim leading expert in Twinkies, who enjoys &#22374;&#12293;&#40634; (a kind of traditional Chinese noodle with spicy meat sauce) and &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; (almond bean curd).



Almond? There aren't any almonds in Japanese &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104;. Doesn't &#26447;&#20161; mean apricot seed/apricot stuff in Chinese? Japanese &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; is like a dessert made from tofu (&#35910;&#33104 that has lots of sweet stuff added, most notably apricot flavoring.

&#22374;&#12293;&#40634; is dang good. I still like &#21619;&#22092;&#21449;&#28988;&#40634; better, though.



Azyiu said:


> Dude, you should come over to HK and try the real thing.



No money.


----------



## Azyiu

Somehow doesn't appreciate the design of the original JPM. And claims to have no money to visit HK... tell that to the IRS, dude.  



Naren said:


> Almond? There aren't any almonds in Japanese &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104;. Doesn't &#26447;&#20161; mean apricot seed/apricot stuff in Chinese? Japanese &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; is like a dessert made from tofu (&#35910;&#33104 that has lots of sweet stuff added, most notably apricot flavoring..


Yes sir, &#26447;&#20161; in Chinese means almond. And there is indeed a traditional Chinese dessert called &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; (almond tofu).


----------



## Michael

His name is Paul and he owns a JPM!


----------



## Naren

does not understand the serious lack of funds at Eric's disposal.

Edit: aimed at Azyiu, but I'm sure Mawdyson doesn't understand either. 



Azyiu said:


> Yes sir, &#26447;&#20161; in Chinese means almond. And there is indeed a traditional Chinese dessert called &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; (almond tofu).



Interesting. An almond &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; sounds good too, but it's hard to imagine, since the Japanese words &#26447;&#20161; (an'nin) means "apricot seed" or "apricot kernel" and, by extension, &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104; like a sweet apricot-flavored tofu dessert. I buy them anytime I see them at a convenience store. They have several different kinds, mostly based on the consistancy (one that is kind of hard like jello and one that is really really soft like custard or pudding) and other types based on how sweet or smooth the flavor is. You should try out Japanese &#26447;&#20161;&#35910;&#33104;. I think you'd like it. I'd really like to try Chinese style. Sounds interesting. I'm sure Japanese &#39171;&#23376; (gyouza) is pretty different from the kind in China. There are pork-filled ones, vegetable-filled ones, and garlic-filled ones. There are other kinds too. Usually, Japanese dip them in a mixture of &#36771;&#27833;&#12289;&#12288;&#37218;&#12289;&#12288;and &#37284;&#27833;. In Ikebukuro's "Nanja Town" in Sunshine City, there is a place called &#39171;&#23376; Stadium that has over 30 different &#39171;&#23376; vendors from all over Japan with many different styles of &#39171;&#23376;&#12290; Some are green, some are red. Some are fried until they are hard. Some have weird dipping sauces. A definite place to go if you like &#39171;&#23376;&#12290;

I really like Chinese food and Japanese-style Chinese food, but my favorite foods are Japanese (sushi, sashimi, katsudon, tenpura, teriyaki, takoyaki, okonomiyaki, chicken katsu, yakisoba, sukiyaki, nabe, etc. etc. etc. etc.)


----------



## Michael

Likes Japanese foods.


----------



## Naren

Likes Australian foods (don't know exactly what you guys eat in Australia, but it's probably pretty similar to what's eaten in the US/Canada/UK).


----------



## Azyiu

^ named Naren (aka Erikku), who lives one time zone ahead of me and one time zone behind of Mawdyson.


----------



## Michael

Is two timezones behind me and one behind Eric.


----------



## Naren

abuses his 1527


----------



## Michael

Haha, fears for my 1527.


----------



## Azyiu

Enjoys BBQ Koala Bears.


----------



## Michael

Made me laugh.


----------



## JPMDan

Put's his Thumb in Crocodile's bum


----------



## Naren

puts his hand in crocodile's pants


----------



## Michael

Has the same guitar as me but in black.


----------



## JPMDan

Naren said:


> puts his hand in crocodile's pants


 
Who the fuck told you about that????? 

I mean... 

On Topic: His jackson is looks hell sweet.


----------



## Naren

is Wayne Campbell in disguise.



JPMDan said:


> Who the fuck told you about that?????
> 
> I mean...
> 
> On Topic: His jackson is looks hell sweet.



I have my sources.


----------



## Nick1

is living in Tokyo


----------



## Makelele

Is probably drunk right now.


----------



## rummy

Spells his name with a K


----------



## Makelele

Claims his Schecter C1 Elite is his main seven.


----------



## Steve

Realizes that the Schecter C1 Elite is actually a six.


----------



## Makelele

Is stating the obvious.


----------



## Nick1

Was mistaken. Im very UN-Drunk now and will be for a while.


----------



## noodles

Has another avatar I'd like to screw.


----------



## eleven59

Kills emos.


----------



## D-EJ915

took a pic out of his window without opening it.


----------



## Azyiu

Plays an ESP 7-string with an ESP bass as avatar.


----------



## Nick1

has one hundred and 69 posts.


----------



## Azyiu

Knows 69 is my favorite number!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is a jewel in the rough


----------



## Nick1

Is Making Fros Metal


----------



## Michael

Has good avatars.


----------



## Azyiu

Wants to trade me some BBQ Koala for my beloved Panda jerky. 

EDIT: @ All Your Bass... funny farm?


----------



## Nick1

Wants me to have the JP Ibanez in his avatar.


----------



## Michael

Has a new and very sexy avatar!


----------



## Nick1

Is correct! And


----------



## JPMDan

has too many damn good avatars.


----------



## Michael

Has a hell of a lot of posts for just over 3 months!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has post count envy.


----------



## Azyiu

Joined SS in July 2005


----------



## Karl Hungus

Can't think of anything cool to say about me.


----------



## Azyiu

Isn't worth saying cool things of...  J/K!!!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is going to get it when he least expects it.


----------



## Azyiu

wooo... scary Karl... lives somewhere in the Central time zone.


----------



## JPMDan

enjoys Jazz Music.



Mawdyson said:


> Has a hell of a lot of posts for just over 3 months!


 
Doesn't realize my posts per day is 24.70 which indicates I need a job.


----------



## Azyiu

Still I think is a damn good guy who only needs a chance.


----------



## JPMDan

Azyiu said:


> Still I think is a damn good guy who only needs a chance.


 
is 100% correct and deserves a third cookie.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Needs to give some of those cookies to Karl.


----------



## Azyiu

Wants free cookies!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Doesn't deserve so many cookies.


----------



## Michael

Wants me to have his BC Rich Stealth.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has clearly been smoking something very potent.


----------



## b3n

Is the owner of the infamous HungusMachine


----------



## Michael

Has a badass custom!


----------



## b3n

Probably drinks this:








all hail my sweeping generalisation in regards to Victorians...


----------



## JPMDan

Karl Hungus said:


> Needs to give some of those cookies to Karl.


 
How about a box of Cookies for a night with the Stealth?


----------



## nitelightboy

Wants to build my bar for beer.


----------



## JPMDan

wants to hire me to build his bar and get drunk


----------



## b3n

Seems desperate for a drink


----------



## Popsyche

His green guitar pwns!


----------



## Nick1

Might not realize that this is the 200th page of this thread


----------



## b3n

posted 14 minutes ago


----------



## Nick1

plays a green guitar


----------



## b3n

needs to upsize his avatar











please


----------



## Nick1

needs to tell me how to upsize it, if thats possible to do?


----------



## Makelele

Needs to search the interwebs for a larger version of the pic.


----------



## Sebastian

T has a AWESOME JACKSON


----------



## Michael

Has 201 posts and has a Jackson DR7.


----------



## Rick

Is going to a pretty decent show in October.


----------



## Nick1

Abuses a line6 amp


----------



## Buzz762

Lesbians.


----------



## Azyiu

^^ Is about to provide us with links to those hot pics he uses as avatars.

EDIT: Dom was too fast!


----------



## Nick1

I will NEVER TELL! HAHA!  

And he REALLY wants to join the girls in my avatar.


----------



## Nick1

Is saying "Damnit I double posted!!!!!"


----------



## Nick1

is saying "DAMNIT I Double Posted Again!!" "Fuck!!!!"


----------



## Azyiu

Is triple posting and is refusing to share the "joy"


----------



## Makelele

Is going to assassinate Nick, if Nick doesn't share the pics.


----------



## Nick1

Does not realize that I must never share the address of the most sacred avatars of hot women and lesbians.


----------



## Azyiu

Is under-estimating the triad hitman, and still not realizing the danger.


----------



## Nick1

Is full of shit. and will NEVER get the link to the almighty lesbo and Hot women avatars! 

Torture me if you must. I will never talk!


----------



## Michael

Is keeping all the hot avatars for himself!


----------



## Nick1

is correct


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Azyiu said:


> Wants to trade me some BBQ Koala for my beloved Panda jerky.
> 
> EDIT: @ All Your Bass... funny farm?


 
What do you mean? Are you saying I'm at a funny farm? I totally did not understand your comment. No offense taken however.


----------



## Michael

Forgot to say something about Nick1.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Has a (slightly false) pic of a sixer as his avatar.


----------



## Nick1

is going to be committed very soon.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Has an avatar that's more distracting than the rest of this site combined.


----------



## Makelele

Claims his 4-string bass is a 7-string.


----------



## Michael

Has two awesome 7's.


----------



## Naren

has a 6 as his avatar.


----------



## Michael

Is unaware of how metal my 6 is.


----------



## Naren

seems to have forgotten that this is a sevenstring forum. 

[action=Naren]is just kidding. He usually doesn't talk much about his AWESOME Gibson Les Paul Studio because there are so many Gibson haters on this board who don't understand the orgasmic beautiful sound of a Gibson Les Paul.[/action]


----------



## Michael

Needs to tell me what his avatar means, because I'm very curious.


----------



## Naren

needs to give me his Jackson... now!

My avatar is the Japanese symbol for: evil, demons, witches, ogres, magic, Satan, sorcery, etc. (depending on what other symbol it is coupled with).


----------



## Michael

Is pretty damn metal.


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in Australia


----------



## Nick1

lives in Poland.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is not the only one with a hot avatar.


----------



## Naren

has a guy dressed like a woman as his avatar.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Clearly knows what he's talking about, but is probably still aroused.


----------



## Naren

does not realize that Naren only likes extremely feminine women with soft features (I love "cute" women, but don't really like the "pretty" women or a certain type of American/UK standard for "sexy" women. Some American guys who are extremely into the "Jennifer Lopez" style of girl have commented that Japanese girls I think are cute look like they are 13. Of course, I think the girls look like they're 22 or so. I love what my ex-girlfriend's brother said about Jennifer Lopez. "She's so ugly. She looks like an ape.").

(That guy in your avatar doesn't even look remotely like a woman in my opinion. There is a comedian here in Japan that dresses like a high school girl and he ACTUALLY looks like a high school girl. Before he talks, if you have never seen him before, you might think, "That girl's kind of cute." Then he suddenly speaks in this really low angry voice using all really rough male words (in Japanese, there are words that only a man uses and words that only a woman uses). He actually released a really rough violent punk album with him dressed as the girl being the singer. It's kind of funny. Never been a fan of "josou" myself. I find it kind of gross).

[action=Naren]does not like traditional kabuki theater.[/action]


----------



## Karl Hungus

Doesn't realise the plan is to freak some people out who might think he's hot.


----------



## Naren

doesn't realize that his plan will fail because NO ONE will think he's hot (unless they're gay... or into cross dressers... hm, didn't think of that)


----------



## D-EJ915

works in Japan!


----------



## Naren

goes to college in North Carolina!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Could possibly overestimate human intelligence.


----------



## Makelele

Has a hot japanese chick as avatar 

(Isn't that the guy from the movie "Taboo"?)


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is wrong. It's the guy from Zatoichi.


----------



## Makelele

Is an expert.

Well, never seen that one. But if your into those kind of guys you can watch "Taboo". It's about a homosexual samurai (IIRC). ;D


----------



## Karl Hungus

Should see Zatoichi.

But no, I'm not "into" those kind of guys, I've seen Taboo though.


----------



## Makelele

Has a cool guitar.

Oh, btw, I wasn't being serious there with that last comment, and wasn't trying to imply anything.. 

Just wanted to clear that up


----------



## Karl Hungus

Just cleared something up, but it's cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

likes german...


----------



## Naren

is a huge ESP/LTD fan.



Karl Hungus said:


> Should see Zatoichi.
> 
> But no, I'm not "into" those kind of guys, I've seen Taboo though.



Although Asano Tadanobu is my favorite Japanese actor, Zatoichi was probably my least favorite of Kitano Takeshi's films. I like how in that movie, everyone thought that the one guy dressed up as a geisha (forget his name) was just a really really ugly girl. 

Asano always gets all the cool parts. He's a very very good actor and, even though he usually does get really cool actor roles (like the dude in Survive Style 5+), I subtitled a movie he was in where he played a really really timid guy who was always getting beat up. Then you look at a movie where he's an evil badass killing tons of people or a psychopath who kills his boss and you're like "that's the same actor?" 

You can probably tell that I've seen tons and tons of Asano Tadanobu movies (in fact, that's the whole reason I watched Zatoichi anyway, even though I really do like Kitano's films too). Asano didn't really stick out that much in Zatoichi, though. But that's because that was the kind of character he was playing, I guess. A pretty cool character, though.


----------



## Makelele

Probably weighs a lot, since he's the heaviest rocker in Japan, har har


----------



## D-EJ915

lol just owned naren


----------



## Nick1

Changed his avatar.


----------



## D-EJ915

had the avatar before this one for the longest time out of the 'hot chicks' series.


----------



## Michael

Has a different ESP headstock in his avatar.


----------



## eleven59

Abuses 1527s.


----------



## Nick1

Abuses his dick


----------



## Michael

Makes us abuse our dicks with his damn sexy avatars.


----------



## D-EJ915

Mawdyson said:


> Makes us abuse our dicks with his damn sexy avatars.


must have a chaffed dick from whipping it out at every post nick makes.


----------



## Michael

Knows my pain...


----------



## Azyiu

Is up early on a Sunday morning!  

@ All Your Bass: I was referring to you sig, man. It is spelled backward, and I am not exactly getting that message either...


----------



## Michael

Is also up early on a Sunday morn'. 

School holidays for two weeks,


----------



## Nick1

Needs to post clips with his 1527s X2N!


----------



## D-EJ915

can't get enough of this thread


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Azyiu said:


> Is up early on a Sunday morning!
> 
> @ All Your Bass: I was referring to you sig, man. It is spelled backward, and I am not exactly getting that message either...


 
It's from the Pink Floyd song "Empty Spaces" off of 'The Wall', there's a voice-over in it that sounds like jiberish until it's played backwards. This is an intentional backmask, it was a joke to poke fun at anyone who actually listened to the record backwards.



has a five string


----------



## D-EJ915

thinks I have a five string...


----------



## Metal Ken

Has a bass avatar for some reason


----------



## Michael

Has an awesome combo.


----------



## D-EJ915

has a 6 string in his avvie


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

D-EJ915 said:


> thinks I have a five string...


 
My mistake, I thought you actually owned the axe in your avatar



Is true


----------



## Nick1

has a washburn


----------



## Metal Ken

Dissed on teh bass


----------



## Nick1

Is correct! I fucking hate washburn!


----------



## D-EJ915

hates washburn because they're better than he is...


----------



## Michael

Kills noobs for a living.


----------



## D-EJ915

has a fucking awesome jackson and knows whats true \m/


----------



## Nick1

IS SO WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Washburns are Total Crap!


----------



## D-EJ915

hates washburns even though I've played totally awesome ones.


----------



## Nick1

Is wrong again. Ive never ever played a washburn I liked, and I am more than sure I never will.


----------



## zimbloth

^ Must never have played a Washburn *USA *PTK or *USA *Sonic model


----------



## Michael

Is a gear whore and has an awesome rig.


----------



## Nick1

Should know that the post prior to his is completely false! Ive played many USA washburns and they all were shit!


----------



## Michael

Really doesn't like Washburn's.


----------



## D-EJ915

at least has a 7 unlike nick


----------



## Michael

Just dissed the Stiffin's.


----------



## Sebastian

Real name is Michael


----------



## Nick1

Is a jackson fan


----------



## Shawn

Has a very nice avatar and always has one.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has an incredibly nice UV


----------



## Nick1

Does NOT have a hot avatar


----------



## Sebastian

I dont know which avatar of his is the best...


----------



## Nick1

neither do I


----------



## Azyiu

Knows it's time to change his avatar to something even hotter! 



All_¥our_Bass said:


> It's from the Pink Floyd song "Empty Spaces" off of 'The Wall', there's a voice-over in it that sounds like jiberish until it's played backwards. This is an intentional backmask, it was a joke to poke fun at anyone who actually listened to the record backwards.



@ All Your Bass: Thanks for explanining, dude. I am a big Pink Floyd fan, but I think I just never dug *The Wall* _deep_ enough.  Personally speaking, I prefer *Wish You Were Here* much better.


----------



## Nick1

is tempting me. But ya know what, I kinda like this one for some reason  But you know Ill be changing it soon. 

Im like Zimbloth, but with Avatars instead of gear


----------



## Michael

Is an.....avatar whore?


----------



## Nick1

is correct! 





But I am still a man whore.


----------



## Michael

Is a whore of many things.


----------



## Nick1

is still correct! And very metal with his new Jackson


----------



## Michael

Needs to get himself a 7.


----------



## Nick1

SHOULD DONATE TO THE FUCKING DICKY STIFFINS NEEDS A 7 FUND!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Azyiu said:


> Knows it's time to change his avatar to something even hotter!
> 
> 
> 
> @ All Your Bass: Thanks for explanining, dude. I am a big Pink Floyd fan, but I think I just never dug *The Wall* _deep_ enough.  Personally speaking, I prefer *Wish You Were Here* much better.


 
'Wish You Were Here', 'Meddle', and 'Atom Heart Mother' are also favs of mine. I just found the backwards message intriuging and somewhat humorous, in an odd way.



Obviously has never played a good washburn.


----------



## Sebastian

Has over 100 posts


----------



## Michael

Has over 200 posts.


----------



## noodles

Has a Jackson I want.


----------



## Michael

Has collection on Jackson's I want.


----------



## Naren

has my seven. (bastard! )


----------



## Michael

Ditto (Bastard! )


----------



## Makelele

Abuses Naren's RG1527.


----------



## Michael

Is from Finland.


----------



## noodles

Is not.


----------



## Michael

Read my location.


----------



## Nick1

is from Victoria, Australia


----------



## noodles

Should trade his avatar in on a new seven.


----------



## Makelele

Wields the great Emokiller.


----------



## rummy

Has posted 33 times in this thread.


----------



## Sebastian

I dont know how much posts in this topic he has...


----------



## Nick1

LIKES FEAR FACTORY


----------



## Sebastian

every avatar is great, some are genius


----------



## Makelele

Both of the posters above are accepting donations for new sevenstrings.


----------



## Nick1

Should donate to the I need a 7 fund. I accept cash, check, and beer.


----------



## D-EJ915

likes talking about fear factory being liked


----------



## Sebastian

Is from Charlotte


----------



## Rev2010

Is six hours ahead of us.


Rev.


----------



## Nick1

Rocks Out With His Cock Out While Playing His Schecter 7 String!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Seems to have a cock fixation. ;P


----------



## Michael

Has a 7 I want.


----------



## D-EJ915

Mawdyson said:


> Has a 7 I want.


Lives in australia which is not austraila


----------



## Michael

Has a Felix The Cat poster in his profile picture! METAL!


----------



## D-EJ915

knows how AWESOME felix is. \m/


----------



## Michael

Knows what's true.


----------



## Shawn

Has one of the nicest Jacksons i've seen.


----------



## Michael

Has one of the coolest Ibanez collections I've seen.  

...and is a nice bloke.


----------



## Makelele

Joined around the same time as me but has twice as many posts.


----------



## Michael

Just got a badass new sevenstring!


----------



## Sebastian

Has a nice Ibanez


----------



## Makelele

Wants my Jackson even though he's got a better Jackson.


----------



## Sebastian

Is about to donate 1 usd to me...

( But he has a black J. )


----------



## D-EJ915

Has a behringer amp


----------



## Karl Hungus

Loves Totoro, but doesn't say how he feels about Domokun.


----------



## Sebastian

Has a custom shop B.C. Rich


----------



## sepsis311

his jackson makes me drool


----------



## Makelele

His RG makes me drool.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows how awesome the domo ish :3


----------



## Sebastian

joined in 2005


----------



## Michael

Wants a COW.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Lives down under. Could probably like Bad Boy Bubby.


----------



## D-EJ915

dude in his avvie has a stache-beard


----------



## Nick1

uses a randall


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in "Drunk"


----------



## Nick1

Just joined us in Augest 06!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Needs to share his "ladies."


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Doesn't even belong here...(brings out the bassplayer jokes)


----------



## Naren

seems to have "arisen"... from somewhere...


----------



## Michael

Joined the same time as me.


----------



## b3n

Rocks it heavier than anyone else in the land of the rising sun.

EDIT Dammit, that was for Naren.

Mawdyson...joined at the same time as Naren.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Another Londoner..\m/

You seeing Maiden this december?


----------



## Makelele

Has a custom rack. I wonder what that might contain.


----------



## Michael

Is turning 18 soon.


----------



## Sebastian

Has a Jackson in his avatar


----------



## Nick1

Has a Jackson in his avatar as well


----------



## Mykie

Lives a little North from me


----------



## Karl Hungus

For some reason has a Vetta II and a GT-8. He probably likes a lot of effects.


----------



## noodles

Gets stuck in onstage pods.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Probably danced during Stonehenge.


----------



## rummy

Wants to explain to me why I should get the Evo over Tone Zone.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Needs to get the Evo because it's incredibly articulate and it sounds amazing in Mahogany bodied guitars, whereas the Tone Zone can sound a little muddy.


----------



## rummy

Doesn't realize I'm shopping for my RG.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Should probably get the Evo anyway, because it's still the best bridge pickup for 7 Strings that I've ever used.


----------



## Mykie

I use the GT-8 in the effects loop, im in an industrial band so I like to use tons of odd sounds and mix effects up.


----------



## Makelele

Posted his 1000:th post a momen ago!


----------



## Nick1

Just got a new 7!


----------



## rummy

Doesn't know Musiciansfriend is running a 10% off sale.
Code: PREFERRED


----------



## Seedawakener

Has a smiley as his avatar that im gonna use for msn .


----------



## Nick1

doesnt post in this thread alot....


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Can lie on the floor without holding on. (at least when he posted it)

Hey, thats kind of a chalenge for some of uss...

edit: as for whoeer asked what was in my rack, its a 100W 3-channel SLO kind of thing that I built as the main amp head, with a bbe and 2x15 eq in the loop (eq channels are switched by a midi controlled switchbox, so i can control whether there's a boost for leads or mid-scooped kind of thing), Boss GT-8 on the floor for FX and a noise gate (power conditioner too but that goes without saying).


----------



## Michael

Has the same guitar as me.


----------



## Jason

rummy said:


> Doesn't know Musiciansfriend is running a 10% off sale.
> Code: PREFERRED



doesn't know I get gear at cost from Gc


----------



## Michael

Forgot about me.


----------



## Nick1

Knows I havent forgotten about him.


----------



## D-EJ915

rummy said:


> Doesn't know Musiciansfriend is running a 10% off sale.
> Code: PREFERRED


this code works and rules \m/


just used the beer clacking smiley


----------



## Azyiu

Doesn't know and / or doesn't care if Musician's Friends no longer ship internationally.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows I don't give a damn


----------



## Azyiu

Doesn't know the pain and suffering I have to deal with, since Musician's Friends don't ship internationally.


----------



## D-EJ915

can get dirt-cheap electronics


----------



## Nick1

has a bass in his avatar


----------



## Buzz762

inspired me to get my current avatar.


----------



## Jason

Mawdyson said:


> Forgot about me.



what did i forget?


----------



## Michael

Forgot to say something about me on page 218.


----------



## Nick1

Hates his Jackson and wants to give it to me.


----------



## Michael

Is a confused little boy....


----------



## Nick1

is SO wrong! And wants to donate his 1527 to me as well.


----------



## Azyiu

is planning a boat trip to Australia to collect his goods from Mawdyson.


----------



## Michael

Should donate to Nick1 to stop him from taking my stuff.


----------



## Azyiu

Does not realize Nick1's boat is closer to Australia than Hong Kong.  and is starting to worry this is becoming a reality...


----------



## Michael

Isn't helping.


----------



## Azyiu

Doesn't realize I live in a poor hut village called Hong Kong, and I would help if I could...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Last name is 'Yiu.'


----------



## Azyiu

Last name is *Sprenger* _not_ *Springer*.


----------



## Michael

Met a lot of the G3 crew.


----------



## Azyiu

Still wants me to join him for some beer on a late Thursday afternoon.  

PS: Been busy as f*** at work the last three days... I really can use a beer right around now!


----------



## Michael

Doesn't know that I don't drink.

....but I'm quite happy to watch you get drunk.


----------



## JPMDan

is an undercover alcoholic


----------



## Sebastian

lives in Arizona


----------



## JPMDan

Want's a COW


----------



## Sebastian

he wrote i want a COW


----------



## b3n

Also wants a COW.


----------



## Makelele

Has a nice custom.


----------



## Buzz762

His name reminds me of "ukulele"


----------



## Nick1

has a chick deep throating a banana in his avatar.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has a chick everyone wants to see deep-throating in his avatar.


----------



## Michael

Just hit 1,000 posts.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Lives in Australia


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has a really really big sig.


----------



## D-EJ915

Has an almost batio haircut in his avatar


----------



## Nick1

Knows Baito owns


----------



## D-EJ915

loves this pic


----------



## Nick1

Is wrong as fuck. Thats not cool man.


----------



## Aaron

D-EJ915 said:


> loves this pic



michilen man at 7


----------



## Azyiu

Lives in Tucson, work @ DM and perhaps watches KOLD regularly.


----------



## Nick1

Has a very nice Ibanez JPM in his avatar that I would really like to own.


----------



## Aaron

likes stiff dicks and whores himself out to men


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Pitty the foo' who thinks his avatar is false!!


----------



## Aaron

hey post 69


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is really post 70


----------



## Michael

Has a big signature.


----------



## Azyiu

Does not drink.


----------



## Nick1

Now knows we have 554 pages till we get to page 777!


----------



## Buzz762

Is probably having a much better day than I am.


----------



## Nick1

doesnt know that today fucking sucks ass for me as well.


----------



## Sebastian

Has a new avatar


----------



## Nick1

doesnt have a new avatar


----------



## Jason

Nick1 said:


> Is wrong as fuck. Thats not cool man.



why is that wrong? thats like ppl who look at a boob and say it's sexual and perverted when nothing is implied.


----------



## Nick1

I guess I just really disliked that pick. 

But has a really really really hot girl in his avatar. (sorry she dumped you man)


----------



## Nick1

Is feeling  at the moment 



(I Just got home from 7 hours of bar hopping) 


Tomarrow is gonna suck


----------



## Michael

Has a new avatar I like very much.


----------



## D-EJ915

is the 2nd person to post in this thread today


----------



## Nick1

has a shit load of posts!


----------



## Michael

Has a shit load of nice avatars.


----------



## Sebastian

has a nice guitar in his avatar - i played a model like that yesterday...


----------



## Rick

Will buy a Polish Metal shirt from my online company when I get the logo finished.  

P.S. I'm starting a new one with more products.


----------



## Nick1

Joined april 06


----------



## D-EJ915

joined in Jan


----------



## Nick1

joined in Oct 2005


----------



## Michael

Joined January 2005.


----------



## Buzz762

Joined in the trend of saying when a user joined.


----------



## Nick1

joined june 2006


----------



## Michael

Is an avatar whore.


----------



## Nick1

is correct!


----------



## Michael

Is also a self-proclaimed drunken man whore.


----------



## Nick1

Is correct yet again!


----------



## Sebastian

Has a really nice avatar...


----------



## Michael

Needs money for a Jackson COW.


----------



## Nick1

has 1749 posts at the moment


----------



## Mykie

Knows that the saying "Beer and chicks RULE!!!" by Beavis is the best quote ever.


----------



## Rick

Is one of my many brothers in Ibanez/Line 6.


----------



## Nick1

likes Ibanez


----------



## XEN

Still has the best avatars


----------



## Nick1

uses a BBE


----------



## Leon

post whore!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has some crazy bumblebee guitar.


----------



## Makelele

Has some really nice gear.


----------



## rummy

Is super excited that I've got my Evolution/Air Norton installed.


----------



## noodles

Found the key to making a Carvin MTS sound good.


----------



## Azyiu

Has invented a new genre of Metal.


----------



## Nick1

abuses a schecter v7


----------



## Michael

Lives at the Corner Pub.


----------



## Nick1

probably is playing his sexy Jackson right now.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Has avatars that make me horny


----------



## Michael

Plays bass.


----------



## noodles

Would live in a state of eternal bliss if his Jackson had one more string.


----------



## Nick1

Is a Chicken


----------



## noodles

Has the smallest amp on the board.


----------



## Makelele

Is a chicken (!).

and apparently wears a hat too.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Uses Line 6 junk


----------



## 777

only has 18 posts NOOB


----------



## Michael

Has a 1527 too.


----------



## Azyiu

Doesn't drink, but still would love to take a boat to Hong Kong and do some jamming with me!


----------



## Michael

Is correct!


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt know how crappy his new Jackson is and should just give it to me so he doesnt have to deal with it.


----------



## Azyiu

Got another hot chick as avatar!!! Yo, ain't that a porn star? What's her name?


----------



## Nick1

Her name to everyone but me is Dickys Woman!


Azyiu Wants dickys woman.


----------



## D-EJ915

wants some dickies


----------



## Azyiu

also knows dickeys woman is the shit! :lol


----------



## D-EJ915

probably doesn't have dickies since he lives out of the US


----------



## Michael

Has decided to give me his H207.


----------



## Aaron

likes his 1527


----------



## Michael

Had his rig stolen? That sucks.


----------



## Nick1

Is going to get his 1527 and his Jackson stolen by the Stiffins! 


HAHAH!


----------



## Aaron

needs money


----------



## Azyiu

another poor bastard like me!


----------



## Michael

Another poor bastard like me!


----------



## Nick1

alas is yet another poor bastard like me


----------



## Michael

Has an avatar that makes me do naughty things.


----------



## Aaron

Fucked up that sentence


----------



## Michael

Noticed I left out "do".


----------



## Aaron

Fixed it


----------



## Michael

Is online at 11:46PM (4:46PM my time).


----------



## Aaron

Is probably very bored right now


----------



## Michael

Is correct.


----------



## Azyiu

^^ Likely hangs out around the Sabino Canyon with his C7 on moon lit nights... how romantic.


----------



## Aaron

Is almost right, i perfer the peak of mt. lemon


----------



## Azyiu

Enjoys a trip up on Mt.Lemon like me! 

I used to go up at least twice a year... really miss going up there right around now.


----------



## Aaron

i go fishing at rose canyon lake occasionally, or just take a nice drive and chill out, but i am now getting off work and going home to my luxurious DM dormitory for, my guitar is waiting and so is my budwieser, later dudes

fucked up my sentence


----------



## Michael

Fucked up his sentence.


----------



## Nick1

is probably not hungover.


----------



## Rick

Is very possibly hungover.


----------



## noodles

Is also possibly hungover.


----------



## Rick

I wish I was hungover. 

Is apparently a chicken.


----------



## rummy

Reminds me of good BBQ when I see his location.


----------



## noodles

Has one of the best metal CD stores in the country in his town.


----------



## Makelele

Is married to this guy:






Watch this if you don't know what im talking about.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a27zbNyf3x4


----------



## Oguz286

Has a damn fine main 7!


----------



## noodles

Also has a damn fine main 7.


----------



## Oguz286

Has the mother of all 7's!  (and is apparently a chicken? )


----------



## Makelele

Now has a beard, (and a really nice 7-string)


----------



## noodles

Now has a beard.

EDIT: Does not have a beard.


----------



## Makelele

Is mistaken.


----------



## noodles

His avatar does not have a beard.


----------



## Nick1

is a chicken!


----------



## 777

not getting any donations for his new 7 and needs a new amp 1st, 1wat for fuks sake


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt realize that I have more than a 1 watt amp.


----------



## Aaron

has more than a one watt amp


----------



## noodles

Pities the fool that jacked his shit.


----------



## Michael

His guitar kills emo's!


----------



## Aaron

hates emo


----------



## Michael

Knows it.


----------



## Nick1

Knows that emo is gayer than a pile of naked men


----------



## Michael

Is


----------



## Aaron

loves fallout boy


----------



## Michael

Is so wrong!!!


----------



## Aaron

probably loves fear factory though


----------



## Nick1

Knows Fear Factory Kills Emo kids


----------



## Aaron

fucking hates emo kids


----------



## D-EJ915

wants an SAS array so bad because they're the shit.


----------



## Aaron

jerks off to anime


----------



## Nick1

Im sure is correct!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Azyiu

Robs liquor stores


----------



## Aaron

gives me ideas


----------



## Nick1

Wants to rob a liquor store.


----------



## Aaron

later bitches!


----------



## Azyiu

"stole" my idea!


----------



## Aaron

wants to rob a liquor store


----------



## Buzz762

Pities the fool.


----------



## Azyiu

Is _that_ fool.


----------



## Michael

Is online at 6:04PM.


----------



## Mark. A

Is coming to the city with me on saturday \m/


----------



## Michael

Just got a badass new amp. And is getting a GT3 on Saturday.


----------



## noodles

Will probably fall prey to gear whoring on Saturday.


----------



## JPMDan

KXK Guitars favorite guitarist.


----------



## noodles

Modded the fuck out of his H207.


----------



## Sebastian

I's a Chicken


----------



## Makelele

Is a Jackson fan:


----------



## Nick1

Likes michael jackson


----------



## Sebastian

Has a FUCKING AWESOME Marshall


----------



## noodles

Loves FF.


----------



## JPMDan

Chases smurfs as a parttime job.


----------



## Nick1

is a waynes world fan.


----------



## noodles

Nick Bigilo, male jigilo.


----------



## Makelele

Is a chicken and loves the cock.


----------



## Nick1

does NOT like Michael Jackson


----------



## Oguz286

Apperantly wants a new 7-string


----------



## noodles

Wears wooden shoes.


----------



## eaeolian

Is a chicken, and is aware of his tounge.


----------



## noodles

Is also aware of his tongue.


----------



## 777

owns my ultimate dream rig...........


----------



## Aaron

is irish


----------



## Michael

Seems to have received some bad rep.


----------



## Aaron

is probly wondering why cause i sure don't


----------



## Azyiu

Likely shops at Rainbow guitars or The Guitar Center near Park Place Mall.


----------



## Aaron

knows he loves rainbow guitars better than guitar center


----------



## Azyiu

Knows most sales reps at the Guitar Center don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## Aaron

knows what he is talking about


----------



## Azyiu

Should know Rick, the guitar tech @ Rainbow is the man.


----------



## Aaron

is getting a little to in depth


----------



## Michael

Has a nice guitar.


----------



## Azyiu

is a smart little boy who likes to play with himself... on the guitar.


----------



## Aaron

likes to watch...lol


----------



## Sebastian

Has a stolen rig


----------



## Aaron

is bringing back bad memories


----------



## Michael

Pitties the fool.


----------



## Aaron

is thinking to himself "wow that sucks to be him"


----------



## Sebastian

Has mr.T in his awatar


----------



## Michael

Met Fear Factory's guitarist.


----------



## Aaron

wishes he did


----------



## JPMDan

is getting assraped as we speak


----------



## Michael

Is too white and nerdy for da hood yo.


----------



## Azyiu

Doesn't know what he is talking about, Dan ain't white.


----------



## XEN

Will kill people for money, guitars, or just for kicks.


----------



## Azyiu

Has avatar(s) can definitely challenge Nick1's


----------



## noodles

And his can't.


----------



## Makelele

Neither can his.


----------



## noodles

And neither can his.


----------



## Sebastian

And even if his avatar cant challenge Nick1's he still is a chicken


----------



## Nick1

Likes my avatars


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has an avatar to rival any of Shannon's...


----------



## Nick1

speaks the truth!


----------



## Aaron

probably drinks alot, im drunk, im back bitches! what am i talking about


----------



## Makelele

Has probably drunk a lot.


----------



## Michael

Is from Finland and has a badass Ibanez 7.


----------



## Sebastian

1527 abuser


----------



## Nick1

rocks out with his cock out to FEAR FACTORY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Spells Fear Factory with capital letters.


----------



## D-EJ915

has 3 bright green rep thingies.


----------



## Makelele

His avatar is missing 2 strings.


----------



## OzzyC

has a more expensive rig then me


----------



## Makelele

Has a nice 7-string.


----------



## Nick1

also has a nice 7 string


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is in need of a seven...


----------



## Nick1

is correct


----------



## Michael

His avatar is making me feel warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Azyiu

doesn't know I am typing this message while listening to Dream Theater _AND_ playing with my cat at the same time!


----------



## OzzyC

probably doesnt know how to correctly pronounce my first name


----------



## Michael

Has a cool name.


----------



## Azyiu

Thinks Oswald's name is cool...

P.S. I actually DO know how to pronounce your name, dude. A close friend of mine happens to be Oswald... and I don't mean Lee Harvey.


----------



## OzzyC

probablywishes he had a name as cool as mine....but you have better pickups in your guitar (mine is stock) so i guess were even


----------



## Azyiu

Probably wishes he is as good looking as me.  J/K


----------



## OzzyC

lol


was probably right with his last asumption


EDIT:
checked your profile 
saw how old you were....changed my mind on what i wrote 

j/k


----------



## Azyiu

Knows he needs a kickass avatar


----------



## Nick1

wants a cool name like Dicky


----------



## OzzyC

is correct



but due to a lack of 
A) digital camera
B) money to buy digital camera 
C) not wanting to spend money on digital camera because said money would be better put to use to something guitar related
...i dont

EDIt:this post was pointed at Azyiu...you guys post too fast


----------



## Azyiu

Money aside, he simply can't handle a digital camera! 

@ Nick1 - Jack Hammer would be a pretty cool porn name!


----------



## OzzyC

is right



<--now has a cool avatar


----------



## Nick1

Has Captain Ahab or someone like Captain Ahab in his avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that "captain ahab" is actually weird al from his music video amish paridise


----------



## Nick1

likes weird al yankadick


----------



## Nick1

double posted


----------



## Nick1

triple posted


----------



## Aaron

keeps posting


----------



## Nick1

likes Mr. T!


----------



## Makelele

Likes the beautiful ladies.


----------



## Sebastian

Likes Nick1's avatars


----------



## distressed_romeo

Likes Jacksons.


----------



## OzzyC

had the 2428th post in this thread


----------



## Sebastian

Is from the USA

I also can Double Post 

Take that Nick1


----------



## 777

lives in poland


----------



## Azyiu

His user's name happens to be the name of one of my instrumentals.


----------



## Nick1

Just made the #2432 post.


----------



## Oguz286

is a man whore


----------



## Sebastian

Real name = Oguz


----------



## OzzyC

has a lot more posts then me
uses beringer products


----------



## Oguz286

Is new and has a cool guitar


----------



## OzzyC

is correct on both accounts


----------



## Nick1

just started puberty


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a less powerful amp than me...


----------



## Nick1

is in denial


----------



## Sebastian

Has a new avatar


----------



## Nick1

also has a new avatar

no more FEAR FACTORY ):


----------



## OzzyC

has exactly 1200 posts as of now


----------



## Sebastian

Has a nice Ibanez (FEAR FACTORY 's Guitarist is in it...  )


----------



## Nick1

is giving the  in his avatar


----------



## Seedawakener

Wants other people to work to get him a new guitar.


----------



## Nick1

should make a donation!


----------



## Seedawakener

Wants me to pay for a part of his next guitar!


----------



## Nick1

is wrong! 

I want him to pay for ALL of it


----------



## noodles

Has no guitar and a 1w amp.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has turned into a chicken in my absence. Have I missed something fun?


----------



## noodles

Obviously missed the last Metalpocalypse episode.


----------



## 777

wants desperately for him to send me all of his rig!!!!!!! 

[completely off topic/]and to know what amp he would reccomend for 800-1000$ [/completely off topic question]


----------



## distressed_romeo

Shares his name with a Danzig song.


----------



## noodles

Has an avatar that makesd "Sweet Dreams (are Made of These)" go through my head.

<completely off topic>Peavey 5150, the best tube amp in that price range</completely off topic>


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is hinting at a forbidden love of the Eurythmics!


----------



## Nick1

Secretly loves Flock Of Seagulls


----------



## distressed_romeo

Speaks lies I tell you! LIES!!!!


----------



## OzzyC

is in denial


on a side note i think that the quality of my guitar has already been mentioned three times


----------



## Metal Ken

Knows an Amish with a 'tude is unheard of.


----------



## OzzyC

is a super mod


----------



## Leon

BBQ'ed Santa's reindeer.


----------



## OzzyC

has been a menber of this website for a long time


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has not been a member of this site for very long.


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt like myspace


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has clearly read my profile for something to say about me, lol. It's true. I hate myspace with a passion.


----------



## Leon

is pretty sure that it can't rain all the time.


----------



## Nick1

was upset that I told everyone his secret love.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has either read the Crow thread I started, or is spookily good at reading minds...

Sorry, one post behind!


----------



## Nick1

is a post behind


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt type fast enough for this forum


EDIT: that was at distressed romeo 
LOL

@ nick1
has changed his avatar again


----------



## Leon

is one post behind, also


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is getting me all confoozed...


----------



## OzzyC

is decent at creating ascii art

*post behind*

@ romeo

has an unusual avatar picture


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has left me unsure as to whether that comment was directed at me...

What's ascii art?


----------



## OzzyC

is confused

*i was a post behind

ascii art...making pictures out of symbols
(see what leon put below his sceen name


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has corrected me. I learnt a new word today!


----------



## OzzyC

did this:


----------



## Nick1

Likes Captain Ahab


----------



## OzzyC

is apperantly no longer online


----------



## Nick1

was probably behind a post because my computer has been on for the past 15 hours.


----------



## OzzyC

is mistaken....
i guess you have it on 'invisible mode'
cause it still says your offline


----------



## Nick1

is correct! 

I forgot


----------



## OzzyC

is (hopefully) wearing pants


----------



## Nick1

is hopfully wrong. 

Im wearing nothing but 1 sock. And that 1 sock is not on my foot.


----------



## OzzyC

thats..umm...interesting

should put some pants on
lol


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt know the joys of being naked in a public place


----------



## OzzyC

is correct


...and i plan for it to stay that way


----------



## Nick1

really should try public nudity. Its very liberating!


----------



## OzzyC

might not be aware of laws against public nudity (outside of nudist colonies) in the US

(or...has no sence of modesty)


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt realize I dont give a fuck!


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt care about laws against nudity


----------



## Nick1

is correct as a motherfucker!


----------



## Oguz286

Has grrrrrrrreat avatars!


----------



## Sebastian

is a southpark fan ?


----------



## OzzyC

is appearantly a farmer


----------



## Nick1

has a Myspace


----------



## distressed_romeo

Lives in the pub...deemed true!


----------



## Nick1

is a post whore


----------



## Sebastian

I want his amp...


----------



## Nick1

Wants my amp & can buy it from me for $50.00!


----------



## Sebastian

I can buy it for.. 10$ 

Great avatars (more colour please  )


----------



## Makelele

Stands next to a Cow.


----------



## Sebastian

its not a Cow... its C.O.W. !!
Likes G.I. Joe ??


----------



## Rick

Apparently has met his idol.


----------



## Mykie

Ibanez + Line 6 =


----------



## Sebastian

IBANEZ FAN


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hails from Poland.


----------



## OzzyC

posted about vegetathepuppet




*starting to run out of ideas


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has posted a lot in this thread...


----------



## OzzyC

is correct

about 25-30 
posts so far in this thread...
~3/4ths of my posts so far
lol


----------



## Mykie

Is in training to be a gearwhore, his graduation will include 46 kegs, 15 full bars, and 150 strippers. And only ss.org members allowed.


----------



## Nick1

just described my nightly ritual


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

has one hell of an avatar


----------



## Elysian

is from middle earth


----------



## Michael

Makes awesome guitars.


----------



## Kotex

Builds guitars, and needs to build one for me (for free )


----------



## Nick1

is a post behind


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

needs a new amp.


----------



## Aaron

needs to give me his


----------



## OzzyC

on average posts less then once per day


----------



## Mykie

Ibanez + Line 6 =


----------



## Nick1

lives near me


----------



## OzzyC

probably doesnt live anywhere close to me

@Mykie
line 6 stuff isnt really all that great imo
it was my first (and to this point only) amp ive had 
i think im ready for something new
when (let me emphasize this part ***WHEN***) i get a few hundred $$$ im going to get a valvetronix


----------



## Mykie

OzzyC said:


> probably doesnt live anywhere close to me
> 
> @Mykie
> line 6 stuff isnt really all that great imo
> it was my first (and to this point only) amp ive had
> i think im ready for something new
> when (let me emphasize this part ***WHEN***) i get a few hundred $$$ im going to get a valvetronix



True, spiders do suck, but I gotta Vetta, so you can sorta see were I'm coming from, they kick massive ass, I love that amp. I wish I had a Deizel, those are hot. that will be my next amp.


----------



## OzzyC

i havent heard a vetta...so i cant really comment on that...but 1700 for a ss?!? 
you could get an entire RIG from MESA for less! (i think)


ill be a little more wary the next time i see something from line 6


----------



## Aaron

loves his ibanez


----------



## OzzyC

speaks the truth


----------



## Aaron

underage drinks


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know me very well
and was incorrect 

im not into that kind of stuff


----------



## Michael

Isn't in to that kind of stuff.


----------



## Nick1

is into that kinda stuff


----------



## Mykie

Might be enjoying this massive thunder storm just like I am


----------



## OzzyC

enjoys massive thunderstorms


----------



## Nick1

Might enjoy massive thunderstorms! 

I do!


----------



## OzzyC

enjoys massive thunderstoms as much as i do....but alas...the ground is dry


----------



## Aaron

is probably doing some pulling to Nick1's latest avatar


----------



## Nick1

is probably doing some pulling himself to my newest avatar


----------



## OzzyC

uses distracting avatars to help cover-up his insecurities about himself


----------



## Aaron

wishes he had a band


----------



## OzzyC

is 3/2 my age


----------



## Aaron

is probably very bored right now


----------



## OzzyC

yeah...but im also trying to help out this guy with his daughter h/w...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=15723
im having a hard time with it and its meant for a 6th grader


----------



## Aaron

is trying to figure out a 6th graders homework, i saw this and was pretty stooped myself


----------



## Sebastian

lives in a nice country...


----------



## OzzyC

likes cows


----------



## Aaron

likes jackson guitars

got it before me


----------



## Sebastian

Likes mr.T


----------



## Nick1

Pittys the Foo


----------



## Aaron

is chilling


----------



## OzzyC

enjoys drinking


----------



## Aaron

wishes he did


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt post excessivly....

ive only been on this site 2 weeks and in another 2-3 weeks id probably have as many posts as you lol

*26 posts for me....today


----------



## Aaron

knows i have a life outside of posting


----------



## Nick1

is not drunk


----------



## Leon

98% of his posts are in this thread.


----------



## Aaron

likes big booty hoes


----------



## Leon

doesn't know what kind of women i go for


----------



## Aaron

wants to live past 120


----------



## OzzyC

might know that less then 1 in a billion reach that age


----------



## Aaron

needs a job so he can buy new strings


----------



## Nick1

had his rig stolen


----------



## OzzyC

:sigh:...yes...i do

but... 
A)im 14 
B)no one is hiring
C)child labor laws

EDIT: post too late...

@nick1
restated a previous post


----------



## Aaron

knows that everybody here has that at least twice


----------



## Sebastian

Well no... i'm 17...


----------



## noodles

Is 17


----------



## Oguz286

EDIT:nvm


----------



## Sebastian

lives in Holland


----------



## noodles

lives in Poland


----------



## Sebastian

lives in the USA


----------



## noodles

Has mad COW disease.


----------



## Metal Ken

METAL.


----------



## noodles

METAL, with 50% more EVIL


----------



## Metal Ken

Evil 'lite'


----------



## Sebastian

Lord of Depravity


----------



## 777

owns a dr-7


----------



## noodles

Wants a Dean RC sig model.


----------



## eaeolian

Is a chicken.


----------



## D-EJ915

still has yet to update his avatar.


----------



## eaeolian

Is pointing out my laziness.


----------



## noodles

Is lazy.


----------



## Makelele

Is pointing out Mike's laziness.


----------



## Nick1

is probably lazy himself


----------



## Sebastian

Has 5 green rep. bars....


----------



## Oguz286

Needs donations for a COW


----------



## OzzyC

is running out of things to say....like me

WE NEED MORE PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD!

EDIT: too late...again

@Oguz:
uses an uber expensive guitar
(by my standards) 
(ok...i dont know the actuall price..but i couldnt imagine anything from that brand being <$1 or 2 k)


----------



## Rick

Needs a better amp.


----------



## Elysian

hails from the greatest state in the nation \m/


----------



## OzzyC

is mistaking tx for nj


lol


----------



## lachrymose

^^ 

is an absolute sex god.

ok this is just an excuse to get someone to say something about me


----------



## bulb

^
wants attention from teh bulbz!


----------



## Aaron

steals peoples laundry detergent


----------



## Michael

Is from Tucson AZ.


----------



## Aaron

lives across the ocean from me


----------



## Elysian

has the same first name as my younger brother


----------



## Rick

Resides in the greatest state ever. \m/


----------



## Aaron

thinks he lives in the greatest state ever


----------



## Elysian

lives in the real new mexico


----------



## Aaron

is very right


----------



## noodles

Lives next to the real New Mexico.


----------



## Aaron

knows i also live above the real one


----------



## noodles

Is quite astute.


----------



## Aaron

knows i want a KxK


----------



## Elysian

wants a kxk


----------



## OzzyC

has an email address that uses part of my name


----------



## noodles

Will one day be a gear whore.


----------



## Leon

can't be a gear whore since he owns quite possibly the greatest amp ever created.


----------



## Aaron

has a cool occupation


----------



## OzzyC

also has a fairly cool occupation

@Leon:
its not the greatest rig ever cause its not in stereo...he needs another for it to really count 

but...i dont think i really have that much room to talk about whats in a good rig (i dont even have one effects pedal with it)


----------



## Azyiu

Needs to trade his parents' house for a studio to be a real gear whore.


----------



## Aaron

is still in school

got it before i did, damnit


----------



## OzzyC

cant type fast enough

@Azyiu:
i would....but then where would i put the studio


----------



## Aaron

has forgotten what the topic is


----------



## OzzyC

has confused me...

the first line i wrote was at Aaron

???

since when did we have a specific topic


----------



## Aaron

knows that i dont know what im talking about


----------



## OzzyC

is correct


[totally off topic]
have you ever notice how this smilie looks like its trying to dry-hump something
 
weird...

[/totaly off topic]


----------



## Nick1

Plays a 1527


----------



## OzzyC

has nothing better to say then the model name of my guitar


----------



## Elysian

points out the obvious


----------



## OzzyC

...umm

...


...

 




live in my timezone


----------



## Aaron

is obviously very very bored


----------



## Nick1

Is wacking to my avatar


----------



## Aaron

is pullin to his own avatar


----------



## Nick1

Is wrong!!!

I just had my GF get me off! 


as if you all wanted to know......


----------



## Azyiu

Has an imaginary girlfriend.


----------



## Aaron

has a Guy Friend that gets him off, pretty gross

got it before me

good grief


----------



## Azyiu

Got cut off by me for the second time in a row!


----------



## Aaron

can think and type faster than me


----------



## Azyiu

doesn't know I am dying for a double cheese burger with fries + shake from In N'Out!


----------



## Aaron

is SOL, but i will eat one for you then tell you how good it was


----------



## Azyiu

is a sadistic bastard!


----------



## Aaron

needs to quit bitching and fly his happy ass back to tucson


----------



## Azyiu

Suggests good idea.

On a side note, man, they said they were going to open an In N'Out on the NW side of town near that Wal-Mart 2 years ago. Has it been opened yet?


----------



## Aaron

should do idea

big negative on in n'out


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt realize that I was getting head from my GIRL friend when I last posted


----------



## Nick1

Has his dick in a chicks mouth


----------



## Nick1

Has his dick in a chicks ass


----------



## Michael

Double posted while changing positions.


----------



## Azyiu

Doesn't believe Nick1 is really talking about his _imaginary_ girlfriend(s).


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in Hong Kong


----------



## Oguz286

Does not live in Hong Kong.


----------



## Sebastian

Does not live in Poland


----------



## Azyiu

Badly need donations for a Jackson C.O.W. 7.... or simply just wants a cow!


----------



## noodles

Posted this earlier:



Azyiu said:


> doesn't know I am dying for a double cheese burger with fries + shake from In N'Out!



And laughed as everyone missed the chance to make an in and out comment:


----------



## 777

does what needs to be done..................kills emos


----------



## Adam

Has cool avatar


----------



## Elysian

is an adams apple rocker


----------



## Adam

Has a non 7 in his avatar  

BTW I lowered my strap an 1" and now it sits comfortably 4" below my armpit


----------



## noodles

Is wrong about Elysian's avatar.


----------



## Drew

Has what looks like Jack White's head on a chicken in his.


----------



## Adam

Has one of the best shows in his.

To Noodles: Thats a 7? whoops my mistake


----------



## noodles

Has a shred god in his.

BTW: Yeah, it was the first seven he built IIRC.


----------



## Chris

Touches sheep.


----------



## noodles

Just bought a new Johnson, but Drew won't give it back to him.


----------



## Adam

Has some sort of chicken man in his.


----------



## Nick1

is a fan of Rusty and Yngwie


----------



## Elysian

edit: damn not quick enough

has a very odd "real name"


and noodle's avatar looks like the bassist from snakes and barrels, think his name was thunderbottom, on the head of a chicken... not certain though lol


----------



## Rick

Thinks that your guitar sucks.


----------



## 777

should watch what he says to an excellent luthier because if eh orders an elysian guitar elysian will make it with plywood and charge you $400000000


----------



## Elysian

shouldn't kiss a noob luthier's ass


----------



## Nick1

Thinks their is somthing weird about my real name


----------



## Mykie

Has a weird real name, and so do I.


----------



## Nick1

Thinks my name is weird as well


----------



## eaeolian

Needs to be joined in his location.


----------



## 777

yet another amazing guitar rig


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hails from Dublin.


----------



## OzzyC

still likes cartoons


----------



## Your Majesty

This thread has 2,666 posts, who would have ever of thought?


----------



## OzzyC

umm...its 2670...not 2666


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

another member of the 1527 brotherhood \m/


----------



## Adam

EDIT: Damn beat me to it.
Has a custom rack


----------



## Nick1

Wants Rustys Sig Dean


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

STILL. NEEDS. A. NEW. AMP.


----------



## Mykie

Has the same guitar as me 1527

Mine is black though, dont know your color


----------



## OzzyC

has essentialy the same guitar as me  

i dont like having striaght black guitars though...seems kind of plain and boring to me (imo, of course)


----------



## Elysian

is a weird al fan?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Insulted my guitar!


----------



## OzzyC

feels insulted


----------



## Aaron

has 91 posts


----------



## OzzyC

uses a schecter guitar


----------



## Michael

Aspires to become a gear whore.


----------



## OzzyC

abuses a guitar
there is no greater sin


----------



## Aaron

needs to try a schecter to see how much he likes it so we can someday trade guitars


----------



## OzzyC

must think my 1527 is superior or wouldnt be talking about a trade


----------



## Aaron

knows the obvious, im probably gonna buy one anyways


----------



## Nick1

Favorite show ever is the A-Team


----------



## Aaron

has a new rig


----------



## OzzyC

noticed nick1's new rig


----------



## Nick1

doesnt realize Ive had that rig for some time.


----------



## Aaron

his rig is better than mine


----------



## Adam

Loves to eat bonch?


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt have as good of a rig as nick1

EDIT:behind by a post...

@Yngwie:
has a nice looking ltd


----------



## Adam

Doesn't realize Laneys kickass


----------



## noodles

His first act of gear whoring will be to buy a new amp.

EDIT: Dammit, not him. He loves his amp.


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize Im on my 12th guitar, and 7th amp
Also doesent specify who loves his amp


----------



## OzzyC

thinks i dont know much about Laney amps....and is correct



100 POSTS 
im going to celebrate!


----------



## Adam

Reached 100 posts


----------



## Nick1

reached 471 posts!


----------



## Adam

Reached 1260 posts,.....god this is going to go on forever


----------



## OzzyC

reached 1260 posts 


eh...too late


----------



## Adam

Just realized hes been beat to it.


----------



## OzzyC

has been sent a PM


----------



## Adam

had sent PM


----------



## Aaron

just got sent a PM


----------



## OzzyC

isnt very original in posting in this topic


(not that i am either)

EDIT: 
late again...but it still applies


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize Im extremely bored


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know im right there with him when it comes to the area of extreme boredom....about 90 of my posts so far have ONLY been in this one thread


----------



## Aaron

feels just like me



was late on that


----------



## noodles

Was late.


----------



## OzzyC

wasnt late


----------



## Aaron

is actually a drug lord who sells crack to the homeless


----------



## OzzyC

found out my secret


----------



## Nick1

does and sells crack


----------



## OzzyC

appearantly wasnt satisfied with the quality of his shipment of said substance


----------



## Aaron

buys his crack from OzzyC

got me again,damnit


----------



## OzzyC

was a post behind


----------



## Azyiu

Uses money from selling drugs for gear.


----------



## OzzyC

has no idea what hes talking about....


do you think that i spent that money on gear that i would still be using a 30 watt spider combo?!?


----------



## Nick1

sells piss poor crack and gets paid  for it. 

Thus he plays a line6.


----------



## OzzyC

Nick1 said:


> sells *piss* poor crack and gets paid  for it.
> 
> Thus he plays a line6.



found out my secret ingredient


----------



## Nick1

Now knows that I wont buy his product anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OzzyC

continues to buy my product in spite of its contents


----------



## Aaron

admitts he sells crack


----------



## Nick1

Buys crack often


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

is too broke to buy crack, he's just bought a new rig


----------



## Sebastian

Was last online : today


----------



## Azyiu

Couldn't carry on the crack theme...


----------



## Sebastian

Uses a Schecter V7...


----------



## nitelightboy

Has a pic of him with COW for an avatar.


----------



## Sebastian

Has a nice Rig


----------



## Seedawakener

is probably a fan of Fear factory. Not sure though.


----------



## Adam

is probably a fan of Nevermore. Not sure though.


----------



## Makelele

Is a huge Yngwie fan.


----------



## Adam

He was late and forgot about Rusty


----------



## Makelele

Is also a huge Rusty fan.


----------



## Adam

Is a fan of whatever the hell is in his avatar..Ahhh its staring into my soul! Someone put some sunglasses on it!


----------



## Sebastian

EDIT: i'm too slow...
has a great ESP


----------



## Adam

Has an awesome first name


----------



## Sebastian

is about to click the banner on the right...


----------



## Sebastian

Darn.. double post


----------



## Azyiu

^^ Has a not so original user's name.

Damn, you guys post too fast.


----------



## Your Majesty

This thread has gone completely insane with posts.


----------



## Leon

seems to be recovering!


----------



## Your Majesty

Hi Leon 

Yes revcovering well and started playing gitar again, which is a blessing.


----------



## D-EJ915

Is back among us. \m/


----------



## Your Majesty

Right back at you Jeff \m/ 

The dude that has a heart in his sig


----------



## D-EJ915

knows the heart rules


----------



## Makelele

Has three guitars in dropped tuning.


----------



## D-EJ915

has 3 comments on his myspace


----------



## noodles

Loves Totoro.


----------



## D-EJ915

has a bird-man in his avatar


----------



## noodles

Doesn't realize I'm a chicken.


----------



## metalfiend666

Shortarse metal dude.


----------



## D-EJ915

name looks like musiciansfriend if you read it too fast


----------



## Makelele

Is too fast.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

Supports a lame football team.


----------



## Makelele

Is wrong, I don't support any football team (except the one I play in).


----------



## Oguz286

Has a guitar i want.


----------



## 777

name is oguz and has himsself as a south park character as an avatar


----------



## Nick1

is irish!


----------



## Adam

Is a Man whore!


----------



## 777

wants him to positive rep me because he also loves rusty and is getting emg 707s in his axe!!!! cooley and will return the favour


----------



## Nick1

Love Shred!


----------



## noodles

Has no seven.


----------



## nitelightboy

A bad ass metal mutha f***a!


----------



## Oguz286

Has a funny story behind his avatar


----------



## nitelightboy

Obviously knows something that I don't about my avatar.


----------



## Sebastian

Doesnt know the story of his avatar


----------



## Rick

Wants desperately for people to click on the banner.


----------



## 777

has a rick windsor ibby which i can only hope is one awesome 7, i've never seen one, pix plz?


----------



## OzzyC

has 4 rep bars


EDIT: i had just got home from school and thinking wasnt the first thing on my mind


----------



## Adam

Cant count


----------



## Sebastian

He can


----------



## distressed_romeo

Really wants to win that Fear Factory shirt...


----------



## Michael

Is in Denial.


----------



## Sebastian

Has 7 Rep bars


----------



## 777

will give him a rep bar if he gives me one


----------



## Sebastian

Gave him a Rep point


----------



## Oguz286

moo 

(btw i meant nickname, not avatar, so i made a booboo)


----------



## Sebastian

moo times too


----------



## Aaron

wants me to join the fear factory squad


----------



## OzzyC

shouldnt join the fear factory squad


----------



## Aaron

doesnt like fear factory i suppose


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is a polok


----------



## Aaron

called me a polok


----------



## FredGrass

^^ pities the fool who don't like Pollocks.


----------



## Aaron

is an automotive sales consultant somewhere


----------



## Nick1

likes miget porn


----------



## Adam

Is catching up to Shannon when it comes to hot avatars


----------



## OzzyC

has recieved another rep point


----------



## Adam

Very generous for some reason, also what do you mean another?


----------



## OzzyC

asked why i said 'another'


cause you already have a few!


----------



## Adam

has answered my question


----------



## Azyiu

is hopeful in getting his prayer answered too.


----------



## OzzyC

would like for his prayer to be answered also


----------



## Adam

EDIT: Damn got beat to it

Is some sort of whore in training


----------



## OzzyC

appearantly never took that class in high school


----------



## Adam

doesent realize Im still in high school and still has a chance to take said class....................maybe not.


----------



## OzzyC

has a sexy guitar


----------



## Adam

Has an almost equally sexy guitar


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt realize that the degree of sexiness of my guitar is actually slightly higher


----------



## Adam

Doesnt realize purple is sexier than blue
Neck thru FTW!


----------



## OzzyC

purple may indeed be sexier...but not as much as the cool ibanez pointy headstock

AANJ- good enough for me!


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize ESP headstocks are pointier and mines reversed





Neck thru better for you(hey that rymes.)


----------



## OzzyC

i didnt say more pointy = sexyness....
i said IBANEZ pointy is sexy...so esp pointynessity (doubt is a word...) doesnt count


----------



## Adam

GASP! hasnt followed regular format for this thread


----------



## OzzyC

noticed my lack of following thread rule....

and failed to try to prove the overall sexyness of his guitar to be greater and therfore loses by default


----------



## Adam

thinks he has won the battle 








Need I say more?


----------



## OzzyC

flipped me off....

i say we have a truce of equal sexiness....as i dont have a camera


----------



## Adam

has made a good point


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt know that LTD stands for "Little Tiny Dick"


----------



## Mark. A

Edit: owned by nick1

is accepting donations


----------



## OzzyC

has acknoleged (sp?) my good point

EDIT:TWO posts behind


----------



## Adam

EDIT: damn too late
Has realized his good point has been acknowleged


----------



## OzzyC

wasnt as late as i was a minute ago


----------



## Nick1

is considering giving me his 7 string.


----------



## OzzyC

was too late...
will continue posting while i get off the computer to do homework and go to bed


----------



## Aaron

likes to do tuggin to gay porn and do homehowk what ever that is


----------



## Adam

EDIT damnit beat again
loves Mr.T

Sorry I dont have alot of material to work with when it comes to Aaron


----------



## Nick1

Knows that ESP means Exceptionally SMALL Penis


----------



## OzzyC

was WAY behind on that post


----------



## Nick1

doesnt realize I fixed it!


----------



## Adam

Seems to favor small dick jokes(and possibly small dicks)and administers them on the wrong people


----------



## OzzyC

edited his previous posts


EDIT: behind again

@Yngwie
will reach 500 posts on his next post


----------



## Aaron

has homework to do


----------



## OzzyC

likely doesnt have homework to do


----------



## Adam

EDIT: Goddamnit Im getting tired of this

Will be glad I reached 500 posts


----------



## Aaron

is wrong, im currently studying the effects of to much alcohol


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt know that Im doing that same research too! On myself! 

Im sure I will drink TOO much tonight!!!!!!!


(Nick1 heads to the Corner Pub)


----------



## Aaron

is going to a gay bar


----------



## OzzyC

wants to go with nick1 to the gay bar



EDIT:
IM BACK


----------



## Nick1

Should know that the corner pub I attend is NOT a gay bar!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron

is waiting on a smart ass comment back

FUCK!!!!! too late


----------



## OzzyC

is getting a little mad

*gives aaron another chance for commenting


----------



## Aaron

knows this is post 200


----------



## OzzyC

know this is my 133rd post


----------



## Adam

Knows this is my 501st post


----------



## OzzyC

likes useing emg pickups in his guitar


----------



## Aaron

sucks dick for crack


----------



## OzzyC

speaks lies,
LIES, I TELL YOU,
LIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick1

Thinks the prior post was full of LIES! 

I doubt it.


----------



## Adam

EDIT: not again
has no 7


----------



## OzzyC

is a post behind?

i never said they were good/bad... ive never tried them to know that i would like them or not


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt know that Dimarzios are better! 


I like EMGs too but Dimarzios are really really nice too!


Fuck late again!!! This is pissing me off! 

To the above post........


This Man Has No Penis!!!!


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize I used to have Dimarzios in one of my guitars


----------



## Nick1

knows Dimarzios are awesome!


----------



## OzzyC

thinks dimarzio pickups are the best


i havent even gotten to try 'real' dimarzio's either as my 1527 is stock and my only other guitar is an absolute POC and uses generic pickups i guess


so one day ill have to go out and get both


----------



## Adam

should go and buy a set of Blazes as soon as possible


----------



## Aaron

should be crucified

was late but oh well


----------



## Nick1

Should stop having sex with men


----------



## OzzyC

@aaron 
doesnt like dimarzio (maybe)

when i do get new pickups (after new amp) they would probably drop sonic and air norton(i think, it was something like that....whatever petrucci uses)


@nick1
should stop himself before talking about other people


----------



## Aaron

likes chicks with dicks


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt like chicks at all


----------



## Makelele

Has Weird Al as his avatar.


----------



## Aaron

states the obvious


----------



## OzzyC

is very observant


----------



## Aaron

is going to school in the morning


----------



## OzzyC

is correct


----------



## Makelele

Has a Spider 2 amp.


----------



## OzzyC

has....
umm...
_something _in his avatar


----------



## Aaron

follows his gayness by having a flextone 2

EDIT:
FUCK IT


----------



## OzzyC

was behind by more then 5 mins


----------



## Aaron

is 11:40 his time


----------



## Nick1

is @ 209 posts


----------



## Aaron

needs to say fuck it and find somthing else to do, i am now leaving to do my job, ive been at work for 8 hours and havent lifted a finger, i have 45 min left so time to get to work


----------



## Nick1

is bored @ work & is jerkin off to my avatar


----------



## Michael

Needs to get animated (moving clip) versions of his avatars.


----------



## Nick1

is going to pay for his request.


----------



## Michael

Is going to do what I say!


----------



## Nick1

is VERY Wrong!


----------



## Sebastian

Someone should make a galley of his avatars


----------



## Michael

Must have a Fear Factory shirt.


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## Aaron

wants to be as drunk as me right now at 5:22 am, im drunk and listening to old modest mouse, its very intelligent music especially when your fucked up you can really undrestand the shit better, what the fuck am i talking about maybe i should just go pass out and say fuck it, sorry im drunk i dont know what im doing [email protected]!!!!! i cant stop!!!!


----------



## OzzyC

has a fear factory shirt

EDIT: 
late


----------



## Oguz286

Has a big beard


----------



## Michael

Has an awesome Bo-el MC7.


----------



## Adam

Has an awesome Jackson 6 string


----------



## Michael

Has an awesome LTD M307.


----------



## Oguz286

Is an 1527 abuser


----------



## Michael

Is a bulb fanboy.


----------



## Oguz286

Is damn right


----------



## Sebastian

used a


----------



## Jason

Is  for posting in here....


----------



## Nick1

likes jackson guitars


----------



## 777

will not get any dontations because we want the money to spend on our stuff


----------



## Rick

Likes an occasional beer or twelve.


----------



## 777

would like him to give me +rep


----------



## Rick

Has just received e-rep for the Rusty Cooley avatar.


----------



## Nick1

his favorite guitar player is billy joe from green day.


----------



## Rick

Could not be anymore wrong.


----------



## Nick1

is trying to hide his one true love that is Green Day!


----------



## 777

is accusing other people of liking green day to cover up his own infatuation with billy joe


----------



## Makelele

Is Irish, which means he probably drinks 10 litres of beer and whiskey a day.


----------



## Nick1

is wrong. Its Gallons not litres Im sure


----------



## noodles

Is splitting hairs.


----------



## distressed_romeo

That chicken in his avatar looks a bit like V from V For Vendetta from a distance...


----------



## 777

his avatar scares me


----------



## Makelele

Takes things too seriously. I'm from Finland, and don't drink very often, even though all Finns are supposed to be alcoholics (well, not really).


----------



## Azyiu

A sober Fin.


----------



## Nick1

is denying his love for booze


----------



## Sebastian

Has a new rig... i think its new...


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that the rig isnt new


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## Oguz286

Likes fear factory


----------



## Loomer

Is the 948632. poster to point that out in this thread


----------



## Nick1

plays an S series 7.


----------



## OzzyC

has been playing about 14 years longer then i have


----------



## Nick1

has been playing 1 year.


----------



## OzzyC

can subtract 14 from 15


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has a strange name.


----------



## Nick1

thinks he is black


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is mistaken. And probably bothers goats.


----------



## Adam

Likes Spinal Tap


----------



## Karl Hungus

Probably likes Spinal Tap too, and will get rep for it.


----------



## Adam

Realized I love Spinal Tap too


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know i also enjoy listening to some spinal tap


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize it is hard to find anyone who doesent like Spinal Tap


----------



## Karl Hungus

Doesn't realize that most people are goobers of the highest degree, and on average won't have seen Spinal Tap.


----------



## Adam

causes me to deem said goobers false


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is clearly right about said goobers, because said goobers probably wouldn't even like Spinal Tap if they saw it. They are the ultimate in false.


----------



## noodles

Knows that I am not one of those goobers.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Danced around a 12" stonehenge, nearly crushing it.


----------



## Nick1

is going out for some crack soon.


----------



## OzzyC

knows that he will buy said crack from me


----------



## Nick1

should know that I dont do crack.


----------



## OzzyC

should know that i dont sell it


----------



## Nick1

"doesnt" sell crack...


----------



## noodles

Loves crack...on the women in his avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

also admires said crack


----------



## Nick1

is high as a kite on crack at the moment


----------



## noodles

is not


----------



## OzzyC

might be


----------



## Nick1

is


----------



## Sebastian

wrote is


----------



## 777

needs 1647 more clix


----------



## Sebastian

Now its only 1645


----------



## Nick1

uses a beheringer amp


----------



## Adam

doesent


----------



## Makelele

Uses a Laney amp.


----------



## Adam

Uses a tone


----------



## distressed_romeo

Plays a similar guitar to me...


----------



## Adam

Supposidly(sp) plays an ESP/LTD or similar


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is correct.


----------



## Adam

Would like to tell me what guitar he plays


----------



## distressed_romeo

Would like to know that I play an LTD M-207...


----------



## Adam

has a nice guitar


----------



## distressed_romeo

Also has a nice guitar...although his is going to have better PUs than mine...grrr!


----------



## OzzyC

said grrr


----------



## Adam

also said grr


----------



## OzzyC

has posted both directly before and after me


----------



## Buzz762

Has a Weird Al avatar?


----------



## Nick1

likes bananas


----------



## Sebastian

Has more Rep bars than me


----------



## OzzyC

has an equal number of rep bars to me


----------



## distressed_romeo

Needs to post in some other threads...


----------



## OzzyC

realizes that the vast majority of my posts are in this thread


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

has more rep than me i think


----------



## OzzyC

is correct


----------



## Makelele

Has less rep than me


----------



## DangerousTacos

Has a nicer guitar than me.


----------



## OzzyC

has a nice guitar


----------



## Oguz286

Probably loves Weird Al (FTW!) and will get rep for it


----------



## OzzyC

is probably a fellow weird al fan and shall therfore also recieve +rep


----------



## Mark. A

Plays an RG1527


----------



## Michael

Was there when I Lay By'd my ADA Microtube Poweramp yesterday.


----------



## OzzyC

is about the 5th person to say that so far



EDIT: behind..as usual


----------



## Michael

Didn't post fast enough to beat my post.


----------



## OzzyC

thinks its funny that he posted before me


----------



## Michael

Is laughing on the inside.


----------



## Nick1

posted a


----------



## OzzyC

also posted a


----------



## Michael

Still laughing.


----------



## OzzyC

is correct


----------



## Nick1

wants to be a gear whore like me or Zimbloth


----------



## Michael

Is comparing himself to the great and mighty Zimbloth.


----------



## Nick1

doesnt know that Ive owned over 50 guitars and 20 amps in the past 15 years. 


maybe Zimbloth has had more....


----------



## Sebastian

Doesnt know i have only 1 guitar and 1 amp... but also 9 guitar picks


----------



## Oguz286

Doesn't know that i have over a hundred guitar picks.


----------



## Sebastian

Now i know...
Lives in Europe


----------



## Nick1

has 9 guitar pics


----------



## DangerousTacos

has a very nice avatar.


----------



## Sebastian

Also has a nice avatar, but its different than Nick1's....


----------



## Nick1

wants a COW


----------



## Sebastian

Is right


----------



## Nick1

knows I only speak the truth


----------



## Sebastian

He know I know that he speaks the truth


----------



## Nick1

is probably bored like me.


----------



## Makelele

Has owned 10 times more guitars than me


----------



## Nick1

has a new avy.


----------



## DangerousTacos

added me on myspace


----------



## OzzyC

didnt add me on myspace


----------



## Nick1

has his myspace set to private


----------



## DangerousTacos

just posted false info


----------



## OzzyC

appearantly looked at my myspace profile


----------



## DangerousTacos

loves Dream Theater?


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is a taco (wtf?!), and dangerous.


----------



## OzzyC

@dangerous tacos:
is correct




EDIT:
too late

@distressed romeo:
thinks DangerousTacos has a weird user name


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

is about to have his guitar pinched when he turns round muahahaha *sneaks around*


----------



## OzzyC

has a long way to sneak...
UK to US= a LONG way to go


EDIT:

 
3001 posts for this thread


----------



## Regor

Got the 3001st post in this thread



EDIT: DOH! Me too slow!


----------



## DangerousTacos

very slow


----------



## OzzyC

was very much correct


----------



## Nick1

owns more than 1 barbie doll


----------



## OzzyC

owns more then 20 barbie dolls


----------



## Nick1

owns more than 100 barbie dolls


----------



## OzzyC

owns over 500 *KEN* dolls


----------



## Nick1

is incorrect. its 1000!


----------



## OzzyC

corrected me


----------



## Nick1

likes to watch dancing pinguins in his spare time


----------



## OzzyC

has made a spelling error


----------



## Nick1

pointed out my spelling error


----------



## OzzyC

noticed that i pointed out his spelling error


----------



## Nick1

POSTED A


----------



## OzzyC

posted a , , and has a  in his sig


----------



## Nick1

POSTED A    and has a  in his avatar


----------



## Michael

Is whorin' the smilies.


----------



## OzzyC

posted a  and has two  in his sig


----------



## Nick1

likes to whore the smilies as do I


----------



## OzzyC

changed   his   avatar


----------



## Nick1




----------



## OzzyC

has posted a pic relateing to a website with a forum about politics


----------



## Michael

Has a cool name.


----------



## Nick1

is probably watching some beavis and butthead


----------



## OzzyC

speaks the truth

 



EDIT:
late...but i dont really care to correct it


----------



## Nick1

is lazy 

like myself


----------



## mefrommiddleearth

has alot in common with ozzyc


----------



## OzzyC

thinks nick1 and i have a lot in common...and made a spelling error


----------



## Nick1

isnt a perfect speller


----------



## OzzyC

isnt a perfect puctuator

(is that even a word?)


----------



## Nick1

Should have said he is not great at punctuation. 

puctuator is not a word


----------



## OzzyC

corrected my grammer and use of non-words


----------



## Nick1

is a booze whore in training


----------



## OzzyC

is probably drunk himself


----------



## Nick1

is "kinda" correct


----------



## OzzyC

is 'kind of' drunk himself right now


----------



## Nick1

is wrong. I am sober as a judge at the moment. I was going to go a local party but Im tired and lazy and have too much shit to do tomarrow to be getting fucked up tonight.


----------



## Michael

I wanna bone his avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

is having sexual fantasies that include nick1s avatar
and didnt follow thread rule


----------



## Sebastian

posted a


----------



## OzzyC

left that comment right as i was going to bed....


now...4 hours later...time for school


----------



## Nick1

is going to school


----------



## Sebastian

New avatar - better than before...


----------



## OzzyC

noticed nick1's new avatar


----------



## Ryan

^ has fantasies including his own avatar.. thats really


----------



## OzzyC

is trying to insult me to help himself hide his own insecurites about his fantasies that include both my and nick1's avatar


and thats just weird


----------



## Oguz286

Used a complicated sentence, without the word "beer".


----------



## Nick1

just said beer.


----------



## Michael

His avatars just keep getting better!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE


----------



## Nick1

has a 1527 and really likes it


----------



## Michael

I want an enlarged picture of his avatar.


----------



## Nick1

likes my avatar


Here ya go!


----------



## distressed_romeo

The girl in his avatar has fake-looking nails.


----------



## Nick1

likes fake.. um finger nails


----------



## Nick1

has exactly 777 friends on Myspace


----------



## OzzyC

has double posted


----------



## Adam

Has spent most of his time in this thread


----------



## OzzyC

should know that i wouldnt spend quite so much time in this thread (or forum too) if the low b on my seven wasnt gone...or if i could buy a set of strings for my 1527 at my local shop


----------



## Nick1

is wacking to the pic I posted above


----------



## OzzyC

^^already did 






(just to be sure...i meant that YOU already did....not that i already did that)


----------



## Nick1

needs to buy a new keyboard because his is now "soiled"


----------



## Sebastian

Posted a big picture of his avatar on the previous page


----------



## Michael

Cheers for that Nick1. 

^Needs 1635 more clicks to get a FF shirt.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Abuses his 1527 (and possibly his dick too, but only in the presence of Nick1's avatars)


----------



## Sebastian

Has a .. interesting avatar


----------



## OzzyC

his main 7 is missing 3 strings



EDIT:
i just now realized that was a late post...i had just woke up and left right after i left my comment


----------



## Oguz286

Is saying that VEGETATHEPUPPET has 4 strings.


----------



## Sebastian

That is not true


----------



## Oguz286

Hopefully has 7 strings


----------



## Nick1

has a nice 7


----------



## Sebastian

Is acccepting donations for a new 7, ..
Well i am also accepting $ for a Jackson COW 7 if anybody would like to...


----------



## Oguz286

Is a bit naive


----------



## DangerousTacos

has what appears to be an expensive guitar?


----------



## OzzyC

posted a reply similar to one of my previous posts


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

has a far nicer 7 than me


----------



## OzzyC

could buy one of his own if he wanted too


----------



## Spoongirl

has the same guitar I have  (mine has natural finish though, still getting tung oil)


----------



## Metal Ken

Is quite fond of spoons.


----------



## Spoongirl

Should listen to Soundgarden's Superunknown


----------



## Aaron

should buy a 7 string


----------



## Metal Ken

Pities the fool that dont have a 7. or milk.


----------



## Adam

Has a nice 7


----------



## OzzyC

also has a sexy seven


----------



## Adam

Is almost an hour late in response


----------



## OzzyC

wasnt


----------



## Adam

should check out my new thread


----------



## OzzyC

has recently created a very funny thread


----------



## Adam

Has a good sense of humor


----------



## Nick1

also has a good sense of humor


----------



## OzzyC

likes to make gay jokes


----------



## Nick1

is a homo


----------



## OzzyC

has just proven my point


----------



## Aaron

is gay


----------



## OzzyC

has been surpassed in total post count by me


----------



## Aaron

has no life


----------



## OzzyC

has just reminded me that i have strings for my 7 now


*leaves to go play guitar*


----------



## Ryan

wrong page whoops.


----------



## Metal Ken

still has less posts than me, even if you combine them with all the other poster's post numbers on the page ;p


That was to OzzyC btw.. 

Ryan...posted on the wrong page ;p


----------



## Ryan

has pretty girl hair.


----------



## Metal Ken

cant post about himself


----------



## Metal Ken

^ Legendary and godlike.


----------



## Aaron

has a shitload of posts


----------



## Nick1

thinks very highly of himself


----------



## Aaron

avatar needs to get naked


----------



## Adam

avatar doesent need to get naked


----------



## DangerousTacos

needs to get those EMGs in his guitfiddle.


----------



## Popsyche

Has an interesting name!


----------



## Nick1

REALLY likes Ibanez


----------



## Popsyche

Has avatars that Pops REALLY likes!


----------



## Adam

Has alot of nice guitars


----------



## OzzyC

has a guitar that is as nice as mine (BUT NOT MORE!!!)



lol


----------



## Nick1

wishes he could grow a beard like the one in his avatar


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that i probably could if i wanted too....except my mom would make me shave it before i ever had the chance


----------



## DangerousTacos

DAMNIT I WAS [email protected]

@ Nick1: makes millions being a man-whore, but yet needs donations for a seven.


MUST WANT A GIBSON CUSTOM SHOP! 

@ OzzyC: loves Weird Al a little too much (probably already been said)


----------



## Adam

was beat


----------



## DangerousTacos

rubs in the obvious


----------



## Adam

figures out I take pleasure in said act


----------



## OzzyC

*is beating*....himself...to nick1's avatar


----------



## DangerousTacos

makes me laugh


----------



## Adam

Is easily amused


----------



## DangerousTacos

realizes my secret


----------



## OzzyC

@Yngwie
is again pointing out the obvious

EDIT:late

@DT:feels that it was a secret that he is easily amused


----------



## Nick1

is gonna be a whacking to my avatar in his neighbors tool shed


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that the neighbors dont have a tool shed 
 


so....now what


----------



## DangerousTacos

is really going to beat off in neighbor's pool


----------



## OzzyC

doesntknow my neigbors...they dont have a pool


----------



## Adam

is really going to beat off on neighbors while they are sleeping


----------



## DangerousTacos

@ OzzyC: is obviously lying 


because he doesn't want everyone to know he is really beating off under his desk at the very moment


@Yngwie: beat me, NOT THE SAME DEFINITION YOU FAGS


----------



## Adam

WTF? is obviously confused


----------



## OzzyC

@DT:
umm....
[no responce]

@yngwie:
almost caused me to be a post behind


----------



## Adam

has not denied accusations


----------



## DangerousTacos

@ Yngwie & OzzyC: confused by teh taco v


----------



## OzzyC

has confused us


----------



## Nick1

is on a marathon whacking session


----------



## OzzyC

thinks his masturbation jokes are funny


----------



## Nick1

*is correct!*


----------



## Sebastian

wrote is correct


----------



## Michael

Dreams about COWs.


----------



## Sebastian

Well not exactly...


----------



## Nick1

likes cows


----------



## noodles

Wants a cow. Not the guitar, but an actual cow.


----------



## Rick

Needs to hook me up with some kick ass gnome metal.


----------



## noodles

Throws his avatar, ninja style.


----------



## Sebastian

1st i want a COW = Guitar 

2nd - noodles - avatar chicken style ?


----------



## noodles

Drinks milk, dreams about COWs.


----------



## Makelele

Drinks blood, dreams about slaughter.


----------



## noodles

Forgot that I'm not tall enough to reach the blood fountain.


----------



## Nick1

has a new avatar


----------



## noodles

Has a very hot new avatar.


----------



## ShutTheFuckUp-O-Bot

Needs to Shut The Fuck Up


----------



## Metal Ken

^ Is made of God and Win


----------



## noodles

Is made of all that is unholy and evil.


----------



## Metal Ken

Is made of metal


----------



## noodles

Drinks the blood of the innocent.


----------



## Nick1

is a chicken


----------



## OzzyC

is a man whore


----------



## Nick1

doesnt like my masturbation and gay jokes.


----------



## Aaron

is a pretty good deep throater


----------



## Nick1

has taken a 14"er up the poop shoot


----------



## Aaron

likes sweaty nutsack


----------



## Nick1

is a sweaty nut sack


----------



## OzzyC

likes talking about nutsacks
   


EDIT: 
i just relized that for the smilies i just put in the code for the last 2 says
'scratch nuts'


----------



## Aaron

probably doesnt have a nut sack


----------



## D-EJ915

Has a stoledded riggiepoo T__T


----------



## Aaron

likes to watch anigay


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize Anime owns.


----------



## Aaron

also like to sit around all day and watch those damn cartoons


----------



## OzzyC

likes anime....and has a nice guitar



EDIT:too slow...
@ Aaron:
has 223 posts


----------



## Adam

Doesent seem to hate Anime


----------



## D-EJ915

Has twice as many posts as Aaron


----------



## Aaron

has down syndrome

EDIT:
sorry, ment for other guy


----------



## Adam

had a weird response


----------



## Aaron

loves those damn EMGs 

good on 6 but not on 7


----------



## Nick1

knows that anime is beyond gay


----------



## Aaron

is fuckin right


----------



## OzzyC

thinks nick1 is correct


----------



## Aaron

it's past his bedtime


----------



## Adam

Hates everything I like 

Which just makes me like them more


----------



## Aaron

i hate everything he likes now


----------



## Adam

Is correct


----------



## OzzyC

should guve OzzyC +rep for not hating many of the things he enjoys


----------



## Adam

Just recieved +Erep


----------



## OzzyC

is a genorous person.....at least when it comes to things that dont cost anything
lol


----------



## Nick1

plays a killer Ibanez


----------



## OzzyC

didnt post a degrading comment (this time)


----------



## Nick1

should know that Im fuckig the girl in my avatr at the mommnt and damn is it hard to ttpe an fuck at the saem tiem


----------



## D-EJ915

Knows that my metal livewires would burn the clothes straight off that girl.


----------



## Nick1

should know that duncans suck ass!!! ESPECIALLY the live wires! UGH!!!!! 

And I dont need pups to get her clothes off. All I got to do is ask her.


----------



## OzzyC

must be done already...as his typing has returned to how it normally is


----------



## Nick1

should know that was our 8th round today.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is going for 666 'rounds'


----------



## OzzyC

wants to wake up to satan in his cup


----------



## Sebastian

Has a nice signature...


----------



## Makelele

Has gotten 10 clicks since I last checked.


----------



## noodles

Is coming up on 1000 posts.


----------



## Nick1

is coming up on 6161 posts


----------



## noodles

Lives in a pub.


----------



## Rick

Lives in a coop.


----------



## nitelightboy

Still lives in Texas.


----------



## noodles

Pushed aside a wound of empty botes when he rolled out of bed this morning.


----------



## Nick1

is probably friends with buckethead


----------



## noodles

Doesn't realize Buckethead tried to fry me and eat me.


----------



## Rick

Attacked by Buckethead who is actually playing here in Austin tomorrow.


----------



## noodles

Is going to see Buckethead tomorrow.


----------



## Nick1

wants revenge! ! !


----------



## Sebastian

Shouts !!


----------



## D-EJ915

has 2 metal guys in his avatar


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

doesn't realise that anime is really lame


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt like anime


----------



## Nick1

knows that anime is gayer than a pile of naked men


----------



## D-EJ915

^is on top of said pile


----------



## Nick1

is on top of the gay pile not me!


----------



## Michael

Shreds.


----------



## Nick1

also shreds!


----------



## Michael

Has a mouthwatering avatar!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is interested in 'et cetera.'


----------



## XEN

(Oops! posted too slow!)

/\ Knows how to draw a 7 point star.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

[apparently] Knows that drawing a seven point star is difficult.


----------



## Sebastian

Uses a Washburn Bass....


----------



## Nick1

knows that washburns suck


----------



## OzzyC

wuold probably play a washburn seven if someone gave it to him


----------



## Nick1

should know Im not that desperate for a 7.


----------



## Your Majesty

This thread still exists?


----------



## Nick1

forgot to post somthing about me


----------



## nitelightboy

Thinks this thread revolves around him


----------



## noodles

At least he has a seven, unlike mister thread revolves around me.


----------



## eaeolian

Knows my Washburn 7 most definitely does not suck.


----------



## noodles

Suggests that Nick try out a Sonic 7 if he gets a chance.


----------



## nitelightboy

Secretly dreams about being tall and having hair...


----------



## OzzyC

is 1 short of 3000 posts


----------



## eaeolian

Is 2 short of 250 posts...


----------



## noodles

Is not short at all. Dammit.


----------



## OzzyC

has a certified emo killer


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

claims to be a gear whore but still only has a spider 2


----------



## OzzyC

should realize what it sayss just after that....IN TRAINING...meaning in the process of becoming one


----------



## Aaron

has big dreams


----------



## OzzyC

thinks i have big dreams


----------



## Aaron

likes to watch gay porn


----------



## Nick1

is in several gay pornos


----------



## Aaron

likes to molest chickens


----------



## OzzyC

likes to watch


----------



## Aaron

is going to suck dick for another hit of crack this weekend


----------



## D-EJ915

Knows I could use another VB-200


----------



## Aaron

should buy it and mail it to me


----------



## OzzyC

uses a lot of drop tunings
EDIT:behind....



@ Aaron:
is incorrect....he should buy it and mail it to me


----------



## Aaron

likes big booty hoes


----------



## Nick1

is a big booty hoe


----------



## Aaron

is captain of the nigerian swim team


----------



## D-EJ915

Lives in Az


----------



## Aaron

is the replacement pump at the sperm bank


----------



## Nick1

uses his mouth & ass as a cock pump


----------



## D-EJ915

almost has 1400 posts


----------



## Nick1

just past 4,900


----------



## D-EJ915

just got to 1400 and has roland in his rig...that's where he disappeared to >_>


----------



## Nick1

is currently dating this.....


----------



## OzzyC

posted a picture of his mom


----------



## D-EJ915

just owned nick  ouch


----------



## Nick1

knows he loves that women posted above.



(dicks)


----------



## OzzyC

is mad cause D-EJ915 is in a romantic relationship w/his mom


----------



## Nick1

has no penis. 



and DJ is in love with the woman in the pic whom is NOT MY MOM!!!!!


----------



## OzzyC

appearantly sees a second person in that picture that i havent spotted


----------



## Nick1

needs glasses


----------



## OzzyC

thinks i need glasses




  
is the other girl *behind* your mom


----------



## D-EJ915

knows that I'm not in a relationship with anyone


----------



## Nick1

is single


----------



## D-EJ915

updated his avatar and it looks like a girl but it could be a guy


----------



## Nick1

should know that its the same girl that was in the last avatar


----------



## Ryan

had better share with his forum friends


----------



## D-EJ915

Also lives in charlotte...

and should go to the Killswitch Engage, Shadows Fall and Bury Your Dead show with me at Tremont.


----------



## Ryan

not cool enough to be seen in public with me omglozwlslzw


----------



## Sebastian

Ibanez user...


----------



## D-EJ915

jackson user


----------



## Sebastian

ESP user ...


----------



## D-EJ915

has a fear factory squad sig image thing


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

MOO!!


----------



## Nick1

likes stars


----------



## Azyiu

Has yet another hot avatar...


----------



## Nick1

still has the same avatar.


----------



## Sebastian

New very nice avatar


----------



## Nick1

likes cows


----------



## OzzyC

likes naked women....or men....im not sure...maybe both?


----------



## Nick1

likes naked men


----------



## D-EJ915

likes women with hats


----------



## OzzyC

wrote exactly the comment i expected of him



EDIT: late

@D-EJ915:
avatar is missing several strings


----------



## Nick1

is secretly in love with a big hairy man


----------



## OzzyC

_*is correct!*_




































































...its your mom


----------



## Nick1

is posting from prison


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

loves men


----------



## Oguz286

Is terribly wrong and is new here.


----------



## Nick1

is a fan of marcel coenen


----------



## OzzyC

knows who marcel coenan






but i dont


----------



## Nick1

needs to clicky this linky 


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-528539248707964101&q=marcel+coenen


----------



## Sebastian

needs to click the links in my signture...


----------



## Nick1

is beyond obssesed with FF.


----------



## Sebastian

is right...


----------



## Nick1

Cant play guitar without one of these....


----------



## Oguz286

Is very funny


----------



## OzzyC

probably hasnt seen that before



but i have


----------



## Nick1

secretly loves Kris Kross


----------



## Michael

Has a sexy cowgirl avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

has a sexy guitar avatar....but its a 6 (i think)


----------



## Nick1

despises 6 strings


----------



## OzzyC

despises washburn


----------



## Nick1

is VERY correct


----------



## Michael

Needs to get a 7 already!


----------



## OzzyC

is partially correct



he should get ME another


----------



## Nick1

Should buy everyone on the board a UV


----------



## OzzyC

should buy everyone in the forum a totally custom guitar or two


----------



## Nick1

needs to stop buying so much gay porn so he can save up for the custom 7s for the entire board.


----------



## OzzyC

relies on sexuality jokes since he cant come up with anything better


----------



## Nick1

is a homo..............

































































sapian


----------



## Sebastian

usues  in his signature


----------



## OzzyC

uses a  &  in his


----------



## Sebastian

wrote what i use in my signature


----------



## OzzyC

wrote 'wrote what i use in my signature'


----------



## Nick1

has the  in his sig


----------



## OzzyC

wrote a  and has a  in his sig



(oh no....not again)
lol


----------



## Nick1

knows that this thread will last beyond forever


----------



## OzzyC

knows its been almost a 1000 posts in this thread since i started (at my first post in this thread it was about 2400 )


and yes....this thread will go one longer then we shall live to see....one day our grandchildren may see the 1 000 000 000 post in this exact thread bearing our names as the ones who kept it going for so long


----------



## Nick1

can for-see the future


----------



## OzzyC

has found out my secret


----------



## Nick1

has a secret that I discovered! I think I deserve a reward! (like maybe a JP7)


----------



## Sebastian

Wants a reward


----------



## Nick1

wants a cow


----------



## Sebastian

Jackson C.O.W. 7.. yes....


----------



## Nick1

Loves EMO


----------



## OzzyC

IS EMO


----------



## Nick1

is mistaken. Im an emo killer


----------



## noodles

Has yet another smokin' hot avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

owns an emo killer and still has the same poultry related avatar


----------



## Adam

Has had like 200 posts in this thread alone
Congrats your a glorified post whore


----------



## OzzyC

made me lol

should know that in the 1 month ive been on this forum (sept 16-oct 16 (today)) ive had more then 300 posts


----------



## Adam

Should check out the post I made on "Your Favourite SS.ORG Member"


----------



## OzzyC

has informed me of his post which i found to be humorous


(that sounded kind of smart....in a really stupid way)


----------



## Nick1

is a post whore


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Needs to share his avatars.


----------



## OzzyC

didnt get the 3400th post


----------



## Adam

Got the 3400th post


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt have 1527 (like me) because he cant find one under $700 

(you know...you can buy them new for 750)
http://www.music123.com/Ibanez-RG1527----Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-i159965.music


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize Im Canadian and lives in Canada, and Im looking for a RG7620 more than a RG1527 at the moment


----------



## OzzyC

didnt know tha i know hes canadian 
should pursue the purchase of a black 1527 and give it to me


----------



## Sebastian

wants a black 1527


----------



## Nick1

has met the Cow. 


But has he met THE Dino................


----------



## Sebastian

well no.. i didnt 

And has HE met THE Dino ?


----------



## Nick1

Wants to banish all emos from the planet. 


And no I havent met the almighty Dino.


The only known players I know is George Bellas. and if you dont know who he is. You must check him out!!!!!

www.georgebellas.com


----------



## Sebastian

Is right


----------



## Nick1

used the  sign


----------



## eaeolian

Has quite the avatar, as usual...


----------



## D-EJ915

Lives in the bridge of wood...


----------



## Nick1

is located in Charlotte, NC


----------



## D-EJ915

Is at the bar...accepting donations


----------



## Your Majesty

A few more posts and Jeff will be at 5000


----------



## D-EJ915

A few more posts and Your Majesty will be at 700


----------



## Your Majesty

I have a great lot to live up to .........you, 5000 posts man


----------



## Rick

Is one of the coolest girls on the board.


----------



## OzzyC

is a reident of texas


----------



## D-EJ915

Lives in the United States of DEEAAATH METAAAALLLL!!!!!


----------



## Nick1

passed 5000 posts


----------



## Aaron

is a flaming homosexual


----------



## D-EJ915

Has "the pose" down in his avatar


----------



## OzzyC

has three different guitars in three different drop tunings


----------



## Aaron

has a shitty amp


----------



## OzzyC

has a disturbing avatar


----------



## Aaron

loves it


----------



## D-EJ915

took that picture himself


----------



## OzzyC

might not know that aaron changed his avatar between my last post and this one....


----------



## D-EJ915

was the one who left the shit


----------



## Nick1

Has a picture of Aaron taking a pic of himself


----------



## D-EJ915

knows how truly great pics are


----------



## Aaron

watches anigay


----------



## D-EJ915

knows how awesome animé is and touches his puçais while watching yaoi


----------



## Sebastian

has a loud Randall


----------



## Nick1

Would give his left nut to jam with Dino and COW


----------



## D-EJ915

gave both his nuts to finally play with a pussy


----------



## Nick1

is very very wrong.


----------



## Aaron

has never played with a pussy


----------



## D-EJ915

Played with his anus a bit too much and his avatar is the result.


----------



## Nick1

Knows Aaron likes to give rimjobs to men


----------



## Azyiu

Is THE MAN-whore of man whores


----------



## D-EJ915

isnt know who this is


----------



## Nick1

posted a pic of some weird guy that no one knows but him. 



D-EJ915=


----------



## D-EJ915

knows it's really avril lavigne, who is my sister, made to be a badass


----------



## Aaron

just told a lie


----------



## Michael

Name is Aaron.


----------



## Azyiu

Is likely going to catch one of the Gigantour shows on either the 21st, 22nd or the 24th.


----------



## Michael

24th, It'll be awesome! 

Is cool.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows the awesomeness of the DK2M


@aaron: it's from an old thread on here somewhere


----------



## Sebastian

will click on my sign. links...


----------



## D-EJ915

has a behringer setup


----------



## noodles

Doesn't.


----------



## Lozek

Isn't really a chicken


----------



## Makelele

Loves Sweden.


----------



## Lozek

Can't drink


----------



## Rick

Has an Ibanez that I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## Makelele

Has a Line6 I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## D-EJ915

Has a fallout avatar


----------



## distressed_romeo

The instrument in his avatar needs two more strings...


----------



## D-EJ915

just got post 3400 in this thread and cannot speak about the forest custom bass in my avatar because his hands are too small to fathom a 7-string bass.


----------



## Nick1

knows that Wayne Static can play better than him.


----------



## D-EJ915

knows that wayne static shits more guitar skill than he has


----------



## Sebastian

knows (now you probably want me to say what he knows ? ...)


----------



## D-EJ915

that I am awesome


----------



## Sebastian

he wrote he is awesome...


----------



## Nick1

thinks highly of himself


----------



## Sebastian

Has a new Awesome avatar


----------



## Nick1

should know I took that pic myself right before her and I uh yea.... Ill just say it deserves the  sign.


----------



## D-EJ915

both took it to the face from 10 fat men?


----------



## Nick1

needs mental help!


----------



## Aaron

whores himself out to old men so he can buy more crack


----------



## D-EJ915

changed his avatar a little bit ago


----------



## Aaron

is thinking i might do it again, wondering what it will be next


----------



## distressed_romeo

Eats bonch...(I have no idea what that means...)


----------



## Nick1

should know that it means aaron eats his own poop then poops out his poop and eats it again and again


----------



## D-EJ915

also does that, but with santorum


----------



## noodles

Is a sick bastard.


----------



## D-EJ915

is also a sick bastard


----------



## Nick1




----------



## D-EJ915

just owned himself.


----------



## Nick1

has gone anal with boy george.


----------



## OzzyC

watched said act


----------



## Adam

Participated in said act


----------



## OzzyC

appearantly knows something about me that i dont


----------



## D-EJ915

masturbates with nick1


----------



## Adam

Loves anime too


----------



## IBANEZDIEHARD

watches them (damn it too slow)


----------



## Adam

Is new to the forum


----------



## D-EJ915

has his rig in his sig


----------



## Adam

Knows how to rhyme


----------



## OzzyC

didnt make a rhyme


----------



## IBANEZDIEHARD

is VERY perceptive


----------



## Nick1

has his 1" cock in aarons ass and has never had better anal.


----------



## OzzyC

got post 3434


----------



## IBANEZDIEHARD

was aroused by post 3434


----------



## Sebastian

is from sydney


----------



## IBANEZDIEHARD

apparently lives in cracow, in Poland


----------



## Michael

Likes Ibanez and has the same guitar as me.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hails from Australia.


----------



## Your Majesty

Going as the Scarecrow from Batman this coming Halloween


----------



## distressed_romeo

Currently doing job interviews (how's it going btw? PM me!).


----------



## Your Majesty

_DR...what time are you on and I can coordinate...... alot of shit to tell you. _

Is back in England..... being the bad boy that he is known for - massive shit disturber.


----------



## D-EJ915

just beat me replying...


----------



## Sebastian

is offline now...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has the 3445th post in this thread.

_YM, I'm online most of the evening if you wanna chat tonight._


----------



## Makelele

Is closing in on 3000 posts


----------



## Rick

Has a really funny sig.


----------



## D-EJ915

just got me to laugh out loud


----------



## Sebastian

is online


----------



## D-EJ915

rocks out with his jackson


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is down three strings and an octave in his avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

is in no way a post-whore


----------



## Aaron




----------



## OzzyC

didnt say anything....about me or anything else


----------



## Nick1




----------



## D-EJ915

is the ss.org man whore


----------



## Aaron

has been to rehab


----------



## noodles

Posted too many damn emoticons.


----------



## Nick1

wants his own emoticon


----------



## noodles

Knows my own emoticon wouldn't reach over the bottom of the screen.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Flexes at Winger without Reb Beach and White Lion without Vito Bratta.


----------



## OzzyC

has confused me with his post


----------



## Adam

Should read this:http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16516


----------



## Michael

Has an awesome main seven.


----------



## Adam

Has a just as awesome main 7


----------



## Aaron

has an awsome axe awaiting EMGs


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt have as awesome of an axe as some of the other people posting in this thread


----------



## Aaron

obviously hasnt played a Blackjack


----------



## OzzyC

obviously wants a 1527


----------



## Nick1

is about to send me his 1527.


----------



## OzzyC

is about to find out that my 1527 is staying with me


----------



## Aaron

thinks his guitar is all that and a bag of crack


----------



## Nick1

just finnished off a bag of crack


----------



## OzzyC

knows that his guitar isnt

EDIT: late


----------



## Aaron

sold me that bag of crack


----------



## OzzyC

may or may not know the secret ingrediant (discussed several pages ago in this thread)


----------



## Nick1

Sells crack


----------



## OzzyC

buys it


----------



## Nick1

is a crackhead


----------



## Aaron

is an alcoholic


----------



## OzzyC

has an IQ lower them his GPA


----------



## Aaron

hasnt hit puberty yet


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt realize im almost 15 and my facial hair would say otherwise


----------



## Aaron

is trying to become a man


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know me very well (or almost at all for that matter)


----------



## Aaron

thinks he's a badass


----------



## OzzyC

thinks....
wait...nevermind...that would be a lie


----------



## Aaron

is going to be 15, already has facial hair, and has never ate bonch yet


----------



## OzzyC

knows what bonch is (i suppose) and should therefore inform me as to its meaning


----------



## Aaron

wants to know what bonch is, its pussy bro


----------



## OzzyC

has informed me to the meaning of that word and has gotten a new avatar today (yeasterday technically)


----------



## Nick1

should know that aaron is in a mental hospital and should disreguard his ignorant posts.


----------



## Aaron

is right because it is still today in tucson, are you from the midwest?

late on that


----------



## Nick1

was late


----------



## Aaron

states the obvious


----------



## Nick1

frequents gay bars


----------



## Aaron

comes to gay bars with me


----------



## Sebastian

has a weird avatar


----------



## Nick1

is correct.


----------



## Sebastian

new great avatar


----------



## Aaron

got new tits on his avatar

late again


----------



## Nick1

isnt smart enough to post on time.


----------



## Sebastian

i am... how often he changes his avatar ?


----------



## Aaron

has enough brain cells to post on time


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## Nick1

knows aaron is emo


----------



## Michael

Has a nice juicy set of boobies in his avatar!


----------



## Nick1

knows I play with her boobies 24/7


----------



## D-EJ915

has posted a lot in this thread


----------



## OzzyC

hasnt posted as minch as me in this thread (within the past month at least....i dont know about before that  )


----------



## Sebastian

say something about the forumer above you thread master


----------



## Aaron

stayed up all night with ozzyc posting, wow must have nothing else to do


----------



## D-EJ915

obviously has more to do than the others


----------



## Aaron

likes fried catfish


----------



## OzzyC

apperantly also likes catfish


----------



## Nick1

has been in jail for streaking


----------



## Aaron

dont knock it til you try it


----------



## OzzyC

likes streaking


----------



## Aaron

you will figure out in your beginning days of drinking how easy the alcohol takes command


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that i dont/wont really care for drinking in the first place


----------



## Nick1

is at the bottom if the shit pile


----------



## Michael

^ROFL

Nick1: Has the best avatar of the site.


----------



## Nick1

is correct!


----------



## Aaron

loves chachi bonch


----------



## Nick1

just gave a rim job to an old man with gonorrhoea


----------



## Michael

Just got added on myspace.


----------



## Aaron

likes gayspace


----------



## Nick1

is gay


----------



## Michael

Is super cool.


----------



## Nick1

knows that George Bellas is the shred master!


----------



## Michael

Knows how awesome George Fuckin' Bellas is!


----------



## Sebastian

777 contributor


Edit


Aaron said:


> stayed up all night with ozzyc posting, wow must have nothing else to do



i saw this about me... BIG  
i live in Poland.. when its night in the USA in Poland its day...


----------



## Adam

Its night right now where he lives


----------



## Makelele

Is wrong.


----------



## Adam

Is probably right.

I just assumed it was night over there cuz its daytime over here.


----------



## Nick1

is hungover


----------



## Makelele

The same can probably be said about him.


----------



## Sebastian

Fallout fan ?


----------



## Nick1

not a fallout fan


----------



## Sebastian

new avatar - nice..


----------



## Nick1

likes my new avatar


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## Nick1

is hungover like this guy


----------



## Sebastian

no...


----------



## Nick1

assumes I was wrong. But for SURE knows aaron is hungover.


----------



## Sebastian

yeah


----------



## D-EJ915

makes naked photoshops of COW pictures.


----------



## Sebastian

not....


----------



## Nick1

knows Goblin Cock Owns!


----------



## DangerousTacos

likes goblin cock


----------



## Nick1

Likes Bea Arther


----------



## Sebastian

posted a image...


----------



## Nick1

might not know how to post an image.


----------



## Emperoff

Needs a seven string


----------



## Nick1

is correct.


----------



## DangerousTacos

lied about me, because its really *him* that likes old women


----------



## Nick1

Is wrong! And might be on crack. And knows i like old women


----------



## Metal Ken

Really likes old women


----------



## Michael

Has some pretty hair.


----------



## Metal Ken

i played the black version of his guitar today at sam ash.


----------



## Michael

Played a black 1527 today.


----------



## OzzyC

knows of the intense awesomeness of a 1527 in a color other then black


----------



## Nick1

doesnt really dig black guitars.


----------



## Michael

Likes to shred.


----------



## Nick1

knows aaron is emo


----------



## DangerousTacos

apparently doesn't like emo

which is a good thing to not like


----------



## OzzyC

appearantly also has an equal disliking for emo (not that thats a bad thing)


----------



## Michael

Has a 1527.


----------



## DangerousTacos

Has some very nice guitars


----------



## OzzyC

same to you

(i suppose)


----------



## Adam

Is still spending too much time in this thread


----------



## OzzyC

noticed...


lol yeah...i guess i am


----------



## DangerousTacos

is a Shannon in training


----------



## Nick1

has been to a gay bar.


----------



## OzzyC

hasnt yet noticed his post was late


EDIT: wait...nevermind....that was late


----------



## Nick1

came late


----------



## DangerousTacos

@ ozzyc - thinks my post was late but I editted it and said something about him instead 

@ Nick1 - made me late


----------



## Nick1

came late (thats better than cumming early I guess)


----------



## D-EJ915

loves to post in this thread.


----------



## OzzyC

has a post count of 5150


----------



## Nick1

should know that 5150 has a signifacant meaning in the rock world.


----------



## OzzyC

should know that i already know about it


----------



## Nick1

hasnt changed his avatar in a while and its starting to create a funky smell.....


----------



## OzzyC

changes his avatar fairly often 


(HAPPY NOW?!?)

lol


----------



## Nick1

has a fresh new avatar!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is aware that the student loans company are fucking jackasses.


----------



## Nick1

knows that they are fucking clown shoes! and They in fact lick balls.


----------



## Sebastian

last online today ...


----------



## Nick1




----------



## Adam

Made me lol


----------



## OzzyC

lol'd


[action=OzzyC] awaits someone to point about the absolute obviousness of this post[/action]


----------



## Nick1

recently changed his avatar!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Is a carrot!!


----------



## Nick1

was born with a peanut in his head instead of a brain.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Doesn't know that peanuts are actually smarter than any grey matter this planet can produce.


----------



## Nick1

is very wrong!


----------



## OzzyC

belives AYB to be wrong


----------



## Nick1

has a 25.5 inch...............











































































































































































































Scale length guitar!


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in a pub....


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt


----------



## Sebastian

has A Avatar error


----------



## rummy

Has last posted at 7:22 AM CST today.


----------



## Sebastian

Is from Chicago...


----------



## Nick1

might know that the pub Im at is near Chicago


----------



## rummy

Is posting from a pub?


----------



## Sebastian

has more rep bars than I have...


----------



## D-EJ915

has 2 rep bars


----------



## rummy

has more rep bars than I have...


----------



## Sebastian

name = J.C. ...


----------



## Nick1

abuses a Behringer V-T.108


----------



## rummy

Is selling his pretty Carvin.


----------



## Your Majesty

Has a wicked RG1570 - me like.


----------



## Nick1

started this whole thing!


----------



## Sebastian

is right ! - wow ... almost everytime...


----------



## Aaron

regurlerly attends the church of satan


----------



## OzzyC

is only just now geting to three hundred posts



how un-post whorish of you


----------



## Aaron

thinks being called a post whore makes him cool


----------



## OzzyC

still hasnt reached 300 posts


----------



## Aaron

has now


----------



## OzzyC

is jealous


----------



## Aaron

got a gay avatar


----------



## noodles

Knows all you n00bs got jack shit for posts.


----------



## OzzyC

made me lol


----------



## Aaron

is loling


----------



## noodles

He wished, he was a cat fish, swimming in the deep blue sea.


----------



## Adamh1331

I like chicken


----------



## Aaron

likes fried catfish


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Has an avatar that is scared of cats.


----------



## OzzyC

has an avatar that remind me of a 7 sided star


----------



## Aaron

is one of the carrots


----------



## Nick1

cunt hold his booze


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Nick1

Has done all of these but with a man not a woman




1. Hot Lunch - While receiving head from a woman, you proceed

to shit on her chest. (A.k.a. the Cleveland Steamer)

2. The Stranger - Sitting on your hand until it falls asleep

and then jerking off, eliciting the feeling of a hand job from someone else.

3. Western Grip- When jerking off, turn your hand around, so

that your thumb is facing towards you. It is the same grip that rodeo folks use. Hence, western.

4. The Blumpkin- You need to find a real tramp to do this

right. It involves having her sucking you off while you are on the shitter.

5. Donkey Punch - Banging a girl doggy style and then moments

before you cum, sticking your dick in her ass, and then punching her in the

back of the head. This gives a tremendous sensation, but for it to work correctly,

the girl must be knocked out so that her asshole tightens up.

6. Golden Shower - Any form of pissing all over a chick (a.k.a.- watersports)

7. Pearl Necklace - Well known. Whenever you cum on the

neck/cleavage area of a girl - it takes on the look of beautiful jewelry.

8. Coyote - This occurs when you wake up in the room of a nasty

wombat and you know you've got to give her the slip. However,

you realize that your arm is wrapped around her. Therefore you must

gnaw off your own arm to get out of the situation. Can be very painful.

9. Purple Mushroom - This occurs when a woman is giving you

oral sex and you withdraw your penis in order to poke it back into her cheek.

It should leave a lasting impression similar to purple mushroom.

10. The Flying Camel - A personal favorite. As she is lying on her back and you are hammering her from your knees, you carefully balance yourself without using your arms to prop yourself up. You then proceed to flap your arms and let out a long, shrieking howl, much like a coyote. Strictly a class move.

11. Fishhook - A variation of the shocker in which you pull

back towards the pussy after you stick your finger up her anus.

12. The Ram - Again, you're attacking from behind, when you

start ramming her head against the wall in a rhythmic motion. The

force of the wall should allow for deeper penetration. Very handy for those lulls in penile sensitivity.

13. Bismarck- This is another one involving oral sex. Right before

you are about to cum, you pull out, shooting your load all over her face. Follow that with a punch and smear the blood and cum together.

14. Jelly Dougnut: A derivation of the Bismark. All you have to

do is punch her in the nose while you are getting head.

15. The Woody Woodpecker: When a girl is sucking on your balls,

tap the head of your cock on her forehead.

16. Dog in a Bathtub - This is a proper name for when you

attempt to insert your nuts into a girl's ass. It is so named because it

can be just as hard as keeping a dog in the tub while giving it a bath.

17. Tossing Salad - Another prison act where one person is

forced to basically chow asshole with the help of whatever condiments are

available, i.e. Jell-O, olive oil, etc. I'm never going to prison.

18. Rim Job: Another name for tossing salad. Focuses on the use

of the tongue.

19. The Bucking Bronco- An all time classic. You start by going 
doggy style on a girl and then just when she is really enjoying it, you grab onto her tits or hips as tightly as possible and call her a big fat no-good worthless slob. More than likely, she will try to escape. This will give you the feeling of riding a bronco as she tries to buck you off.

20. Pink glove - This frequently happens during sex when a girl is not wet enough. 
When you pull out to give her money, the inside of her twat sticks to your hog. Thus, the pink glove.

21. The Fountain of You - While sitting on her face and having 
her eat your ass, jerk off like a madman. Build up as much pressure

as possible before releasing, spewing like a venerable geyser all

over her face, neck and tits. (Better in her bed).

22. New York Style Taco - Anytime when you are so drunk that

when you go down, you boot on her box. Happy trails.

23. The Dirty Sanchez - A time honored event in which while

laying the bone doggie style, you insert Your finger into said woman's asshole, pull it out, wipe it across her upper lip leaving a thin, shit moustache. This makes her look like someone whose name would be Dirty Sanchez.

24. The Fish Eye - From behind, you shove your finger in her

ass (or his if you are in prison). Thereupon she turns around in a one-eyed

winking motion to see what the hell you are doing.

25. Tuna Melt - You're down on a chick lapping away and

discover that it just happens to be the time of the month. By no means do you

stop though. When the whale spews, tartar sauce with a hint of raspberry

smothers your face.

26. Fur Ball - You're chomping away at some mighty trollop who

has a mane between her legs the size of Lionel Richie's Afro, when a mammoth fur ball gets lodged in your throat and causes you to beat the piss out of her.

27. The ChiliDog - You take a shit on a girl's tits and then

proceed to titty fuck her.

28. Gaylord Perry: Going to only one knuckle during an anal

probe is for wimps. Make this famous knuckle ball pitcher proud and use multiple

knuckles on that virgin corn hole. A minimum of two knuckles required (either

on one finger or on multiple).

29. Rear Admiral: An absolute blast. When getting a chic from

behind (while both partners standing), make sure you don't let her grab on to

anythingwhen she is bent over. Then, drive your hips into her backside

so that you end up pushing her forward. The goal is to push her into a wall or table. It's almost as much fun to have her trip on her face on the floor. You become an Admiral when you can push her around the room without crashing into anything and not using your hands to grab onto her hips.

30. Glass Bottom Boat: Putting saran wrap over your partners

face and proceeding to lay a hot shit there.

31. Ray-Bans: Put your testicles over her eye sockets while

getting head.

(Picture it: ass on forhead) It may be anatomically impossible,

but it is definitely worth a try.

32. Snowmobile: Always a blast. When getting a girl while she's

on all fours, sweep out her arms so she falls on her face.

33. Dutch Oven: Rather simple. Whenever you bust ass while in

the sack pull the covers over both of your head so she can enjoy your pork and beans as well.


----------



## Ryan

LOL The Coyote?? wtf


----------



## Sebastian

lives in.. where the hell is that place ?


----------



## Jerich

is the biggest fear factory fan I know on this board!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rummy

Probably hates T.O.


----------



## Sebastian

Knows what T.O. is...


----------



## rummy

Doesn't know T.O. stands for Terrel Owens, an American football player who once played for the Philadelphia Eagles who is now the most hated man in PA.


----------



## Nick1

knows what T.O. is


----------



## Sebastian

Knows WHO T.O. is...


(Well i dont know nothing about your US sports stars from baseball, american football...)


----------



## Nick1

has met his idol.


----------



## Aaron

is so gay they renamed the rainbow Nick1


----------



## Nick1

Drinks his own pee


----------



## Aaron

is gayer than a fag with a bag of dicks


----------



## Nick1

is gayer than a pile of naked men


----------



## Ryan

hasnt changed his eye candy avatar in too long...


----------



## Aaron

is so gay they renamed san fransisco Nick1


EDIT: too late


----------



## Nick1

has been in rehab 19 times for smack


----------



## Aaron

is wrong, ive been to rehab 19 times for CRACK not SMACK


----------



## Nick1

corrected me


----------



## OzzyC

has been corrected


----------



## Adam

has spelt "been" wrong, therefore I corrected him


----------



## OzzyC

noticed my error


----------



## Adam

took 48 minutes to respond


----------



## Nick1

knows EMGs are the shit!


----------



## OzzyC

likes emg's


----------



## Adam

dislikes(maybe) EMG's


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## Adam

Is


----------



## Nick1

is from Canada! 

I have TONS of family up in New Brunswick


----------



## Sebastian

is about too change his avatar to a better one...


----------



## Adam

has never changed his avatar, but with his it doesent matter 
@ Nick 1: has pointed out that nobody realized I was Canadian until I put the little flag dudw on my sig


----------



## OzzyC

didnt know that i knew he was canadian


BTW i dont actually know if i like EMGs or not....ive only ever had the chance to play guitars w/ passives (i havent even played many of those)


----------



## Nick1

will now drool over my new avatar!


----------



## Sebastian

Told ya' ...

New nice avatar


----------



## OzzyC

takes pleasure from viewing any of nick1's many avatars


----------



## Sebastian

so as he does...


----------



## OzzyC

will soon reach 600 posts


----------



## Nick1

will soon reach 400 posts


----------



## OzzyC

on average posts less then 3 times per day


----------



## Leon

@nick1: may some day post in a different thread 

@ozzy: is too sexy for his avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

probably knows that im extremly bored


----------



## Nick1

is bored


----------



## OzzyC

was correct


              

 

400
now im going to bed


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

has 400 posts


----------



## Nick1

plays bass


----------



## Vince

has the best avatars in the world


----------



## Michael

Has an awesome album.


----------



## Ryan

Getting a tube poweramp tomorri


----------



## Michael

Is metal as fuck!


----------



## XEN

Contributes to the cause


----------



## Sebastian

Moderate Heretic...


----------



## Nick1

might be a fan of the band Maggot Twat


----------



## Aaron

is a twat


----------



## noodles

Wish he had some twat.


----------



## Michael

Is metal.


----------



## Aaron

is emo


----------



## Michael

Is homo and emo.


----------



## Aaron

is a hoemo


----------



## noodles

Knows that is a-OK in New Jersey.


----------



## Aaron

will be moving to new jersey ASAP


----------



## noodles

Is moving there with me.


----------



## Aaron

must like catfish or somthing


----------



## Nick1

knows aaron is a cockblock


----------



## Adam

knows aaron is a cockblock


----------



## Nick1

made me LOL


----------



## Adam

Made him lol


----------



## Aaron

is flirting with Nick1


----------



## Nick1

has never seen a naked woman other than his mom.


----------



## Aaron

no that was your mom


----------



## Nick1

is wrong. Very wrong. And needs to get a fucking life.


----------



## Azyiu

is taking Aaron's comment too seriously... boohoo...


----------



## Vince

lol boobz


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Nick1

is


----------



## Azyiu

Is a homophobe.


----------



## Aaron

knows i boned Nick1's mom


----------



## Azyiu

Knows Nick1's mom is HOT!


----------



## Aaron

wants to see her naked, i have


----------



## Azyiu

should know I have many other hot chicks to keep me busy.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is into photography.


----------



## Azyiu

is correct... and should also know I am into guitars and hot chicks too.


----------



## rummy

Knows the Bulls are going to win the title this year.


----------



## Aaron

has hope for the bears


----------



## distressed_romeo

Likes Da Bears...

Edit...too late!


----------



## Nick1

has given rim and blow jobs to every member of the bears and bulls.


late damn! (that was for his gayness aaron) and DR has a cool avatar


----------



## Aaron

will be moving to new jersey soon


----------



## Adam

Is already moving to Jersey with Noodles



Aaron said:


> will be moving to new jersey ASAP





noodles said:


> Is moving there with me.


----------



## Aaron

has heard the good news


----------



## Adam

Seem to like the idea


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## Nick1

knows that arron is gayer than this pic


----------



## Nick1

is a cool arrons mother fucker


----------



## Aaron

needs to take a shit talking class


----------



## Adam

Has apparently taken a class about a shit related subject
@at OzzyC: reffering to Aaron as liking the idea, not me


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a large finger stretch...


----------



## Adam

has complemented me  and may cause a large number of finger related jokes upon me by other members with his post


----------



## OzzyC

has a long finger strech...but not as wide as mine

[action=OzzyC]awaits even worse jokes then Yngwie would receive[/action]


----------



## Aaron




----------



## OzzyC

should read this
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=16582#32


----------



## Aaron




----------



## Sebastian

Should change his avatar asap


----------



## OzzyC

is correct


----------



## Nick1

might have a big finger streach.

I can do on the high E 5th fret to the 13th fret. I guess thats big.


----------



## OzzyC

should check again as the standard way would be to start at the 12th  or provise the length in inches....

mine was 8 inches
10~11 to 24


----------



## Aaron

has some long fingers


----------



## Azyiu

^^ doesn't know long finger streach doesn't equal to speed and accuracy. 

EDIT: Aaron's too fast


----------



## OzzyC

knows that its still a good thing to have

@ aaron...what i did was strech my fingers as far apart as possible and measure from the tip of my index to the tip of my pinky finger...


----------



## Nick1

will know know that I can easily do 12-24


----------



## OzzyC

thinks that is a special achievment


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Should show us the sexy that's behind his avatar error


----------



## OzzyC

MIGHT find out next month... as that is when i will change it next


----------



## Nick1

his next avatar is gonna be of Boy George


----------



## Azyiu

Is a Rainbow Warrior... and I don't mean U of Hawaii football...


----------



## Nick1

is secretly dating aaron


----------



## Azyiu

is open about his love for beef.


----------



## Nick1

wants to ass fuck Kenny G


----------



## Azyiu

is BEING ass f***ed by President Bush as I type...


----------



## XEN

went there


----------



## Aaron

lives in hell as we all do


----------



## OzzyC

has a "special relationship" with catfish


----------



## Your Majesty

The dude above me has a funny avatar.


----------



## nitelightboy

Is OzzyC's avatar....meeeow


----------



## Your Majesty

Joe Joe new nick name is Jack Tripper


----------



## Scott

Is responsible for 376 pages of uselessness


----------



## Your Majesty

Listen Mississauga boy....... Mississauga? Have you hiked up to Toronto yet?


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a hot ass biker chick...


----------



## Your Majesty

Will be the first to listen to it when I head down to Florida..... soon dude, soon. Exams coming around.


----------



## Scott

Your Majesty said:


> Listen Mississauga boy....... Mississauga? Have you hiked up to Toronto yet?



No  I don't know my way around anywhere yet.


----------



## Your Majesty

Scott said:


> No  I don't know my way around anywhere yet.



Really?


----------



## Scott

Hey, Ontario is huge compared to NovaScotia, and I came out alone. Cut me some slack


----------



## nitelightboy

IS getting a new guitar shipped to him


----------



## distressed_romeo

Got ahead of me in the posting battle whilst I was away...


----------



## nitelightboy

Catching back up to me in our posting battle.


----------



## eaeolian

Enjoys a drink. From the bottle.


----------



## noodles

Enjoys his drink from a glass.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Like's Biomechanical's second album more than their first.

EDIT: A post behind...


----------



## Your Majesty

hates tuition fees


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is going as Marilyn Monroe for Halloween...


----------



## Your Majesty

Going as the scarecrow from batman


----------



## Sebastian

Has 8 rep. bars.....


----------



## Adam

has 2


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has 6.


----------



## Chris

Is above the guy that can make you all have negative 100.


----------



## Sebastian

is right...


----------



## noodles

Should put that damn admin in his place.

[action=Noodles]hasn't seen the Richard Simmons avatar for some time.[/action]


----------



## Your Majesty

Nods is his nickname


----------



## OzzyC

is the originator of a thread with 3780 totally useless posts


----------



## noodles

Is contributing to said useless thread.


----------



## OzzyC

is also contributing to said useless thread


EDIT:noodles pointed out this is my marijuana post....


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Has *420* posts


----------



## OzzyC

likes the number 420


----------



## Nick1

probably had a WAY better day than I did.


----------



## Adam

Had a better day then I did
Nick1 please explain


----------



## Nick1

wants me to explain my fucking shitty ass day.


----------



## Adam

will tell me about his shitty ass day


----------



## Dive-Baum

Is very inquisitive


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize Im very bored and the most trivial things are interesting at the moment


----------



## OzzyC

finds trivial things interesting


----------



## Adam

Doesent find trivial things interesting, apparently


----------



## Nick1

is bored.


----------



## OzzyC

found today to be unsatisfactory for himself


----------



## Nick1

is very correct.


----------



## OzzyC

should elaborate as he is yet to do so


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

probably didn't understand my above post


----------



## Nick1

needs to ditch his crap shitburn bass and get a EBMM Bass!


----------



## Azyiu

Needs to gut it out on shitty days like a real man.


----------



## Nick1

needs to take his dick out of aarons ass


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Needs to stop dissing my *GOOD* bass.


----------



## Azyiu

Doesn't want Nick1 keeps dissing his *GOOD* bass, and ironically his first name is also Nick.


----------



## OzzyC

had a higher post count then me not too long ago


----------



## Makelele

Is a serious postwhore.


----------



## Adam

Has an awesome guitar


----------



## Sebastian

Has a nice Rig.


----------



## Makelele

Has a nice 7-string.


----------



## rummy

has an XL guitar.


----------



## Nick1

has almost 500 posts


----------



## noodles

Has over three times that.


----------



## Gamba

Is a chicken flavored noodle


----------



## Nick1

is a noob to this thread


----------



## Your Majesty

I can't but help look at this chick's rack...jesus.


----------



## Nick1

knows the chick in my avatar has a nice rack


----------



## Sebastian

the next person should give atleast 100$ to Nick1 for a new 7...


----------



## rummy

Is delusional and should pay me $100!


----------



## Nick1

Should pay me the $100!


----------



## Sebastian

wants 100$..

(i dont have 100$...  )


----------



## rummy

Doesn't have the $100, and wants to go beat up Nick1 for $100, so he can give it to me. Nice guy.


----------



## Nick1

will soon give me the $1850 I need for a JP7


----------



## noodles

He'll go buy a KxK with it instead.


----------



## Nick1

eats emos for breakfast


----------



## Sebastian

eats emos for lunch


----------



## noodles

eats emos for dinner


----------



## rummy

Kills emos.


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in the Biggest Polish City on earth...


----------



## rummy

That's true.

I could be way off, but some of the Polish girls I've known has big titties.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Spells his name without a capital letter.


----------



## Sebastian

Sumerian 7 string Sorcery


----------



## rummy

Is pissed that I won't get my cab until Monday!


----------



## Adam

Is pissed that he wont get his cab until Monday


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in a waterfall


----------



## OzzyC

lives in poland


----------



## Adam

Lives in somewhere in the USA


----------



## distressed_romeo

Just changed his name...


----------



## rummy

Has a name I can't pronounce.


----------



## OzzyC

cant pronounce distressed romeo


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

needs to buy more gear


----------



## OzzyC

should give me money so i can buy more new gear


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

needs to get a job so he can get money


----------



## Karl Hungus

Somehow managed to warp reality so that his 4 String bass qualifies as a 7 string guitar.


----------



## OzzyC

hasnt warped reality in such a way as he has described


----------



## noodles

Needs an avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

has a very nice rig


----------



## Azyiu

By rig he means gears.


----------



## OzzyC

knows that rig and gear are essentially the same thing
.....except one has more blinky lights


----------



## Nick1

already needs a new avatar


----------



## Sebastian

New avatar pretending to be the best


----------



## Nick1

is a whackin to me avatar


----------



## Sebastian

Has 1646 posts


----------



## rummy

Knows what kurwa means!


----------



## Nick1

likes goblin cock


----------



## OzzyC

may or may not be talking about the band


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has one of the same 7s as me.


----------



## OzzyC

is watching you


----------



## Adam

is still the biggest post whore in this thread


----------



## OzzyC

knows about my plan for a complete sevenstring.org takeover by my post-whoredom which will soon exend to all threads


----------



## Adam

took 1 hour and 15 minutes to respond


----------



## OzzyC

took 14 mins to respond
and knows that i cant be online EVERY second of the day...
most of them....but never ALL


----------



## Nick1

knows he would be rich if he got paid for every post in this thread


----------



## OzzyC

hasnt posted in this thread in over 5 hours


----------



## Nick1

posted just moments ago...


----------



## Adam

Has yet to get a 7 string, for SHAME!


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt have said problem


----------



## Nick1

probably had a better night than I did.


----------



## Ryan

keeper of the hot lesbo action.


----------



## Michael

Keeper of the hot guitar action.


----------



## Nick1

keeper of the fine ass jackson


----------



## Ryan

_Edit:_ is faster than me.


----------



## Nick1

is very slow tonight


----------



## Michael

Just changed his avatar.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is very distracting


----------



## Nick1

has a new eye avatar


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

His newest avatar isn't hot enough


----------



## Nick1

is wrong! thats my GF bitch!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Well at least needs to obtain and administer a *ahem* "better" one


----------



## Ryan

isnt as bored as i am,..


----------



## OzzyC

is bored....but not enough to quality as a post-whore as i did


----------



## Sebastian

Should change his avatar


----------



## OzzyC

IIRC hasnt EVER changed his avatar


----------



## streathervsgodzilla

may or may not have changed his avatar 
<--- doesnt know lol


----------



## Nick1

has new avatar


----------



## OzzyC

knows i have changed my avatar once

@streathervsgodzilla:the old one was a weird al pic:


----------



## Nick1

is amused by this Smilie


----------



## OzzyC

also finds said smilie amusing


----------



## Ryan

chalks another useless post onto his total ;D


----------



## OzzyC

has done the same


only difference is that on average i have twice as many usefull points as you


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Apparently likes to fuck a lot of gears.


----------



## OzzyC

his posts in this thread make up a large pecentage of his total post count


----------



## Nick1

is a post whore


----------



## OzzyC

is EXTREMLY correct

i just checked and found out that in the course of today i have posted 30+ times


----------



## Nick1

needs to get a fucking life that doesnt consist of Sevenstring.org.


----------



## OzzyC

knows im just here because im bored


----------



## Sebastian

is bored


----------



## rummy

Probably farted once today.


----------



## Sebastian

Would like to have a Zakk King V...


----------



## OzzyC

wants a COW


----------



## Nick1

just sharted


----------



## Emperoff

Has a pretty cool avatar


----------



## OzzyC

likes pantera, i suppose


----------



## Ryan

the post master general


----------



## OzzyC

knows that this thread isnt too far from 4000 posts


----------



## Ryan

knows i snagged the 4000th post


----------



## Nick1

might be a buckethead fan


----------



## Ryan

would be wrong if he assumed so.

bucketcat > buckethead


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt like buckethead


----------



## Ryan

is also assuming too much

bucketcat &#8805; buckethead


lol


----------



## Nick1

is a bucket


----------



## Ryan

is a son of a bucket


----------



## OzzyC

prefers getting a cat to head


----------



## Nick1

beats his meat with a bucket


----------



## Ryan

doesnt even know what he's typing anymore


----------



## OzzyC

has bucket themed fetishes

EDIT: late


----------



## Ryan

missed the short bus


----------



## OzzyC

has reminded me that i should get up earlier to catch said bus


----------



## Nick1

has never gotten laid and will never get laid because he is too busy being online


----------



## Karl Hungus

Probably doesn't get it much himself either, which explains the need for his avatars.


----------



## Nick1

is very wrong,

I just always like to be in the presance of good looking women. I mean who the fuck doesnt?!?!?!


----------



## Ryan

gets less tang than elton john


----------



## Nick1

gets less tang than boy george. 

And is wrong. Im a man whore! My bussiness is pussy bitch!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Has yet another hot avatar


----------



## Azyiu

Last name Sprenger not Springer.

@ Ryan ^^Should be a cat lover.


----------



## Ryan

Bucketcat deems you false.


----------



## Michael

Has 500 posts.


----------



## Ryan

has almost 4x that. lol


----------



## Sebastian

is from Alagaësia .. where the hell is that place ?


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know where Alagaësia is


----------



## Ryan

Hasnt read the Eragon trilogy then. 
I know it looks lame, i thought so too, but it turned out kinda cool like Lord of the Rings. http://www.alagaesia.com/index.php


----------



## Spoongirl

Too much LOTR


----------



## Your Majesty

I love watching that OPETH video. That just rocks!


----------



## rummy

Has Laney amps in the signature.

EDIT: Messed up my order.


----------



## Nick1

Likes the Bears


----------



## rummy

Ummmm. Doesn't like the Bears?


----------



## Nick1

Should know the Packers are the best!


----------



## Sebastian

likes the Packers


----------



## Your Majesty

Seeing the Packers this Sunday


----------



## Sebastian

Is wrong


----------



## Nick1

should know YM isnt playing by the rules  


but then again she did start this whole mess


----------



## rummy

Is a cheese head.

"One more year!"


----------



## Nick1

is a FIB


----------



## OzzyC

is a man whore


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is preparing to play in a school jazz band.


----------



## OzzyC

has been deemed true for his helpfullness in another thread


----------



## Nick1

needs to stop doing smack


----------



## Aaron

has down syndrome


----------



## Nick1

is a crack baby


----------



## Aaron

is an anal baby


----------



## Nick1

is an anal bead up ron jeremys ass


----------



## Adam

is correct and made me lol


----------



## Ryan

is now known as .. Adam??


----------



## Adam

has realized I changed my name cuz I initially chose my first username when I was in my mega super happy fun Yngwie fan mode and I just picked that name so I could view the threads on this forum, but decided to participate cuz this place is one of the coolest and kickass(if not the most) forums on the net


----------



## Azyiu

Finally realizes the name Yngwie sounds gay.


----------



## Adam

Has almost no friend on ss.org because of said comment such as the one above


----------



## Michael

Changed his name to Adam.


----------



## Nick1

is amused by this


----------



## OzzyC

thinks said smilie is amusing


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Needs to change his avatar.


----------



## Nick1

is right.








































































And needs to ditch his washburn!


----------



## OzzyC

knows i will change my avatar tomorrow


----------



## Adam

doesent notice that over here it is tommorow and should change his avatar now


----------



## Azyiu

is 12 time-zones behind where I am at now.


----------



## Nick1

is quite the hike away from me.


----------



## Adam

Should check out the posts I made in the Noodles Sig. Acoustic thread


----------



## Nick1

wants to beat the piss out of fred durst because he sucks.

And now he can!!!!!!


http://www.lethalpenguin.net/host/207/


----------



## Azyiu

Is likely going to join me for hiking one day.


----------



## Michael

I likely to give me his JPM one day.


----------



## Nick1

is GOING to give me his 1527


----------



## Ryan

is going to get beat up instead


----------



## rummy

Is about to beat up somebody.


----------



## Ryan

is gonna watch Michael lay the aussie beatdown on Dicky Stiffins for attempted gear snatchery


----------



## 7StringofAblicK

lives in a place i can't pronounce

and has an awesome avatar

and a UV


----------



## Ryan

knows im the man. and should join the "im the man club" with his UV7bk hotness.


----------



## Adam

Has one hell of a guitar


----------



## Nick1

Would give his left nut for Rustys Sig dean


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is known by all


----------



## noodles

All your bass belong to him.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Rules!


----------



## Nick1

also rules


----------



## Michael

Is super!


----------



## OzzyC

is also super


----------



## Ryan

is avatarally challenged


----------



## OzzyC

will soon know of my new avatar


----------



## Spoongirl

Has my love in his avatar


----------



## Nick1

is infatuated with JP


----------



## OzzyC

likes JP

EDIT too late...

@Nick1
may also like JP (but not as much as spoongirl)


----------



## Nick1

is correct!


----------



## Adam

Should worship the all mighty Noodles!:


----------



## OzzyC

knows that the V-uke is still too big for Noodles


----------



## Adam

has a point


----------



## OzzyC

lol'd


----------



## Adam

is starting to catch up with me in posts due to this thread


----------



## OzzyC

knows it wont be too ling till i surpass him


(i think my post/day average is 12+)


----------



## Adam

still has 128 post to go
Yay! I hit 700 posts


----------



## OzzyC

knows ill probaly hit 1K before him


----------



## Nick1

doesnt play guitar anymore. He now plays the www.sevenstring.org Off-Topic, Say Something about the forumer above you.


----------



## OzzyC

knows i am bored and currently have nothing better to do


----------



## Azyiu

is listed as a 14-year-old.


----------



## OzzyC

has read my profile


----------



## Michael

I have almost 4 times his post count.


----------



## OzzyC

4K!


----------



## Sebastian

Posted.. a lot of emoticons.. 
And has the 4000 post here !


----------



## Aaron

spends more time posting than playing guitar or equal


----------



## OzzyC

was probably late


----------



## Aaron

knows me all to well


----------



## OzzyC

used to have a higher post count then me


----------



## Nick1

Deserves the


----------



## OzzyC

knows why it is that he thinks i deserve a  and should tell us the reason


----------



## Azyiu

averaging 12.62 posts per day


----------



## OzzyC

averaging 3.47 posts/day


----------



## rummy

Has six string guitarists bowing to him.


----------



## OzzyC

is 2x my age


----------



## rummy

Just made me feel super old


----------



## Spoongirl

shouldn't feel too old, cause OzzyC is still a puppy


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hails from Chile...


----------



## Pauly

Went to Emperor with me.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Joined in the laughing at an annoying chav at the Emperor gig...


----------



## Spoongirl

Makes me feel jealous cause he saw Emperor live and I haven't and probably will not


----------



## This Dying Soul

Has a wicked signature.


----------



## Azyiu

Could be the same dude from the DT forum.


----------



## OzzyC

could be the same dude from the sevenstring forum


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has an avatar of John Petrucci.


----------



## OzzyC

knows that it unsafe to be within 20 feet of JP because of the intense heat given off from the friction of his pics to the strings as he shreds


----------



## Michael

Is training to be a gear whore.


----------



## OzzyC

has a very sexy main seven


----------



## Nick1

has a 4" Penis


----------



## Nick1

wouldnt know what to do if he ever got banned from here


----------



## OzzyC

somehow managed to double post w/o it auto merging them


----------



## Nick1

got confused by my awesomeness


----------



## Azyiu

Is the whore of all man whores = awesome!


----------



## OzzyC

lives in Hong Kong


----------



## Aaron

ate poop for dinner


----------



## Ryan

owner of a broken heart


----------



## Aaron

your avatar is making me dizzy


----------



## Ryan

is dizzy cause i messed up my avatar in ImageReady. I have a realtime version thats slower..


----------



## OzzyC

...
 

should have said his avatar was in real time to build credit on the forum


----------



## Ryan

should know those are Fredrik Thordendals fingers, not mine. ;D


----------



## Adam

knows that the MTV logo can be clearly seen


----------



## Ryan

must know how rare terminal illusions on MTV must have been..


----------



## Nick1

his fav band is green day


----------



## Ryan

has autographed lillith fair pajamas


----------



## Michael

Has an awesome avatar!


----------



## Nick1

knows ryan and aaron are hardcore homos.


----------



## Azyiu

Still can't let go of that homo related joke thingy...


----------



## Ryan

knows its because Nick has homos on the brain.


----------



## OzzyC

speaks the truth


----------



## Michael

Plays a nice main seven.


----------



## OzzyC

knows this is my 600th post


----------



## Michael

Has 600 posts.


----------



## Azyiu

Might be seeing one of the several G3 Aussie shows in person...


----------



## Ryan

the hong kong hitman


----------



## Lozek

Has an avatar which was shot on a camera taped to a musicians head.


----------



## Nick1

is a noob to this thread


----------



## Ryan

is a n00b @ life


----------



## Nick1

is wrong


----------



## Ryan

is in denial


----------



## Nick1

has given a rim job to ron jeremy


----------



## Ryan

2nd post about pleasuring Ron Jeremy...


----------



## Nick1

frequents the gay bar.


----------



## Spoongirl

frequents this thread (a lot)


----------



## OzzyC

knows that Nick1's post about a gay bar wasnt exactlly his first

 @ Nick1


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Knows that sixers worship him.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a metal afro...


----------



## Michael

Has a strange but really cool looking avatar.


----------



## Aaron

is gonna get drunk tonight


----------



## Michael

My post count is over 4 times the size of his.


----------



## Aaron

you can put your posts where your mouth is


----------



## Michael

Has two a's in his name.


----------



## Spoongirl

has a nice white seven.


----------



## Michael

Should know it's a 6.


----------



## Aaron

drinks fosters


----------



## Nick1

drinks his own pee


----------



## Ryan

drinks R Kelly's pee


----------



## OzzyC

is lord of the strings


----------



## Spoongirl

is still a puppy xD


----------



## distressed_romeo

Likes animals.


----------



## Michael

Likes Mythology.


----------



## Spoongirl

uhm.. lives with kangaroos


----------



## OzzyC

joined June 06


whats so funny about me only being 14?


----------



## distressed_romeo

EDIT: Order of posts is now screwed up...


----------



## OzzyC

was late


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is probably responsible for at least 70% of the posts in this thread...


----------



## Spoongirl

Had a cat 

=( Figaro RIP


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt yet realize she was late


----------



## Michael

Spoongirl: Doesn't have a seven. What happened to your 1527?

OzzyC: Beat me to it.


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is clearly a post behind and referring to OzzyC...

Edit: We really ought to stop editing out posts when they're late, as it's confusing everything!


----------



## Michael

Is correct!


----------



## OzzyC

knows we should all type faster in the futere to prevent our posts being late and causeing confusion


----------



## Spoongirl

owns cause he's a 14 years old seven stringer


now? =)


----------



## Nick1

hasnt reached puberty yet


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is currently seven-less...

Edit: Late AGAIN!! That was refering to Spoongirl.


----------



## Spoongirl

should know I have 2 sevens but one of them (1527) is disarmed and the other (LTD H207) is in another city and I have to pay for it before I can go there and take it

Nick1, what's that about I haven't reach puberty yet?


----------



## OzzyC

knows that nick1 interuppted the flow of the thread



late...



@ spoongirl:
OPETH!


----------



## Spoongirl

is an opeth fan puppy. 

now I'm going to bed see ya!


----------



## Ryan

Is bored with the metal puppy


----------



## Michael

Rocks.


----------



## OzzyC

has 7 rep bars


----------



## Michael

Has two.


----------



## OzzyC

will soon reach 2k posts


----------



## Michael

Fucking knows it!


----------



## Ryan

has witnessed teh burrito-pasta


----------



## OzzyC

lives in a location which has a name that is relativly hard to pronounce


----------



## Ryan

is n00b to the troon-yeh-highm (or haym depending on dialect)


----------



## OzzyC

should tell me where that is as im not familiar w/ its location


----------



## Nick1

DPed


----------



## Ryan

D'Pedo


----------



## Sebastian

has a interesting avatar


----------



## Michael

Plays Jackson.


----------



## Makelele

Plays Jackson.


----------



## Michael

Plays Jackson.


----------



## Ryan

Is the fuckin terminator from the future


----------



## Michael

Is livin' in the past.


----------



## OzzyC

hit 2k posts today


----------



## Nick1

has 615 at the moment


----------



## OzzyC

is 'a splendid one to behold'


----------



## Sebastian

Is a gear whore in training


----------



## OzzyC

has 35 more posts then me


----------



## Sebastian

he was right, but now he is wrong...


----------



## OzzyC

plays a Jackson DR7 '96


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is so boring, I can't think of something to say about him.


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## OzzyC

has led me to belive that he thinks i can be boring....and has 666 posts as of right now


----------



## Sebastian

noticed i had  posts


----------



## Spoongirl

likes dball.. I guess..


----------



## distressed_romeo

Posted a lot in this thread last night...


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt usually post in this thread excessivly


----------



## Sebastian

Posts a lot in this thread, and is about to visit th link in my signature


----------



## Michael

Added me on myspace.


----------



## OzzyC

posted 6 mins ago


----------



## Sebastian

is right 


EDIT: Tooo slow


----------



## OzzyC

was a post behind


----------



## Adam

Doesent like Candians


----------



## distressed_romeo

The Artist Formerly Known as Yngwie...


----------



## Sebastian

Has over 3000 posts


----------



## distressed_romeo

Really wants people to click on his link...


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## Michael

Is the same age as me.


----------



## OzzyC

has an interesting sig

@ adam:
its not canadians specifically...its just that you were the first to explode about the fact that i dont have any intention to drink....

and besides... your pretty cool...
























for a canadian

EDIT:2 posts behind...
@Mawdyson:
has a 6 in his avatar


----------



## Sebastian

is slow


----------



## OzzyC

REALLY likes fear factory


----------



## Sebastian

Is right


----------



## OzzyC

is begging people to click various links so tha the can get a $20 t shirt


----------



## Spoongirl

could have a lots of posts but is still a lil' puppy


----------



## OzzyC

for whatever reason keeps on calling me a little puppy XD 
(i dont mind, just think its kinda funny)


----------



## Spoongirl

should accept he is one.


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in Chile


----------



## Adam

Lives in Poland

@OzzyC it's Adam not Aaron, I was just kidding around, its hard to sound sarcastic over the net, friends?


----------



## Sebastian

is kidding, nobody gets it...


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is learning that you can't do sarcasm very effectively on message boards...

LATE. Sorry, that was at Adam.


----------



## OzzyC

almost made this post late



Adam said:


> Lives in Poland
> 
> @OzzyC it's Adam not Aaron, I was just kidding around, its hard to sound sarcastic over the net, friends?


sorry about the wrong name thing....i rarely type and think at the same time 

 

lol


----------



## Sebastian

is sorry.. and helps people here


----------



## OzzyC

knows that sometimes among the many posts by me with no purpose (such as this) can be found a wealth of knowledge to draw from


----------



## distressed_romeo

Hates maths.


----------



## OzzyC

read my recent post in his thread


----------



## Sebastian

Just got a rep point


----------



## OzzyC

is very generous in giving rep points....
thanks!


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is whoring himself for rep, but will be sad to realise I must spread some reputation around before giving it to his whoreness again.


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that i actually earned that rep by helping VEGETATHEPUPPET with a problem...


----------



## Ryan

has problems


----------



## OzzyC

is mistaken


----------



## Ryan

is < bucketcat


----------



## OzzyC

has a nice guitar


----------



## Ryan

^ guitar isnt too shabby either


----------



## OzzyC

loves his cat 
(i suppose)


----------



## Ryan

if he only knew it wasnt even my cat lol


----------



## OzzyC

likes cats


----------



## technomancer

uses 9-59 strings


----------



## OzzyC

only has 2 7's at the moment


----------



## technomancer

plays a Line 6 amp


----------



## Nick1

might like techno


----------



## OzzyC

still doesnt have a 7 to speak of...


----------



## skinhead

^ Really silly name.


----------



## OzzyC

should tell me what is so funny about my name 
because i dont see the humor in having an uncommon name


----------



## Ryan

PostWhoreInTraining


----------



## OzzyC

Lord of the Strings


----------



## Adam

should tell me how Nick Cormier got banned again


----------



## OzzyC

has left me confused....


----------



## Adam

Doesent know who this guy is:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/member.php?u=1558


----------



## OzzyC

should know that i know who nickcorimier but didnt know he was banned


----------



## Adam

Didnt know he got a 3 day ban before for bad mouthing the mods and being an ass, but now got banned again(permanently?) for some unknown reason


----------



## OzzyC

should know that after going through all of his recent posts there was nothing that indicated the reason for the 2nd banning and that it must have been due to something in a PM...or deleted immediatly


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is indulging in gossip about a banned member. Hadn't realised the guy actually got banned...didn't take him long, did it?


----------



## OzzyC

lold and made me lol


----------



## technomancer

is building up posts fast


----------



## Sebastian

has 880 Posts


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has two rep bars.


----------



## technomancer

has nine rep bars


----------



## Sebastian

knows that i start school in 1 hour


----------



## OzzyC

knows that i start school in 8 1/2 hours


----------



## Sebastian

knows that at that time i will already finish school


----------



## Sebastian

Damn double post


----------



## OzzyC

double posted and had more posts then me this morning...but no longer does


----------



## Sebastian

Has more posts and rep bars than me


----------



## OzzyC

will find out that i didnt go to school today and will use this time to post whore and and play guitar


----------



## distressed_romeo

OzzyC said:


> will find out that i didnt go to school today and will use this time to post whore and and play guitar



Knows how to make the best use of his time!


----------



## OzzyC

is _correct_!


----------



## Scott

Oz man I swear to god im going to cut you!


----------



## OzzyC

should give an explanation as to why


----------



## rummy

Demands an explanation before execution


----------



## OzzyC

likes his papayas


----------



## Nick1

knows this was him and aaron last night


----------



## Karl Hungus

Hopes to get a 7 for christmas


----------



## Sebastian

Irish master


----------



## Karl Hungus

Polish apprentice?


----------



## OzzyC

will soon reach 700 

EDIT: late...


----------



## Karl Hungus

Very late indeed


----------



## Nick1

will soon be master of the gayness


----------



## Sebastian

on time

EDIT : LATE


----------



## OzzyC

was late


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## OzzyC

hit 700 posts


----------



## Adam

Hit 750 posts due to his ungodly post-whoring in this thread


----------



## OzzyC

knos that my post whoreing has reached beyond just this thread and has expanded to include much of the entire forum


----------



## Nick1




----------



## Karl Hungus

Needs to explain his "Master of the gayness" comment!


----------



## OzzyC

has some very nice guitars


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

needs to throw his spider in a bin


----------



## Jason

is a n00b!


----------



## OzzyC

isnt



The Arisen said:


> needs to throw his spider in a bin


trust me... i would if i could


----------



## Nick1

will never get laid. 






EVER!


----------



## 777

has 1,750 posts and lesbians in his avatar


----------



## OzzyC

has 475 posts and a question about bore oil that has recently been answered


----------



## Spoongirl

should stop posting here.. a little.. and go out sometime


----------



## Michael

Has an awesome sig.


----------



## OzzyC

have an awesome guitar

@ spoongirl:
i would....but i was sick today and theres not much i can do in the afternoon/night anyway


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

is sick


----------



## Ryan

has a 4 string bass as his main 7


----------



## OzzyC

is 9 years older then me


----------



## Ryan

made me feel old


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt realize that he isnt old....its just that im relatively young for a person on this forum (at least...i think i am)


----------



## technomancer

is a young pup


----------



## OzzyC

knows thats only funny when spoongirl says that since its her saying


----------



## technomancer

doesn't realize I forgot about spoongirl saying that a few pages ago, and just used it as a general expression


----------



## OzzyC

is the first to call me that other then spoongirl XD


----------



## technomancer

is taking accelerated algebra 2


----------



## OzzyC

has an a deep knowledge of advanced mathematics


----------



## technomancer

doesn't know about that...


----------



## OzzyC

will hit 1k in a little over 2 weeks

edited


----------



## technomancer

is conservative in his estimates


----------



## OzzyC

made me realize that i had meant to say 2 weeks in the above post


----------



## technomancer

is helping me post whore my way to 1000


----------



## OzzyC

must not have much else to do right now.....kinda like me


----------



## technomancer

doesn't realize I just finished watching a Pens game and am going to bed shortly


----------



## OzzyC

will according to my calculations....not get to 1000 posts before me
*probably*


----------



## technomancer

needs to recheck his calculations  (though I won't be posting much tomorrow night as I'll be at the Queensryche concert)


----------



## OzzyC

should know that im fairly sure of my math

65/4.55= 14.285...
207/15.44= 13.406...

now what were you saying....


----------



## technomancer

is more of a post whore than I could have ever imagined


----------



## OzzyC

made me lol....and misspelled 'whore'

yeah....the olny two i know w/a higher post/day # are noodles(catching up on him right now)
and drew (his is ~18)

EDIT: i wasnt trying to make it sound like i was TRYing to have the highest posts/day....it just happenes to be that i have a lot of free time and enjoy this forum


----------



## technomancer

doesn't realize how tired I am... and doesn't realize that my post average doesn't really accurately reflect my insane posting over the last few days (I was <900 when I got up this morning )


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that 2 days ago i had under 700....so...yeah 

@ whoever gave me the bad rep:
i don post this much just so i can post....i just get prety bored during the day and dont have anything to do
and i DO make quality posts whenever i can...im sorry it offends you


----------



## technomancer

makes me laugh with the his mad post whoredom


----------



## OzzyC

should know that some find my post high post count offensive


anonymous angry forumer said:


> Stop man. Just STOP post whoring in here. Make quality posts! Who cares how many posts you have! I'd respect you more if you had 50 quality posts as oppsed to 800 of this bullshit.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Is a post whore (esp. in this thread)


----------



## Azyiu

Is correct.


----------



## 777

real name is paul yiu


----------



## Azyiu

Is a cool Irish dude, cheers!


----------



## technomancer

Lives in Hong Kong


----------



## OzzyC

is in PA


----------



## Nick1

probably had a WAY better day than I did. 




I fucking hate my life at the moment


----------



## OzzyC

has yet to ever explain the reasoning behind his statements similar to this one


----------



## Nick1

should know that I dont feel the need to explain myself


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Loves the cock


----------



## Nick1

is a cock


----------



## 777

is a bit aggrivated atm....


----------



## Adam

Doesent realize that Nick1 is always aggrevated


----------



## Nick1

might be correct


----------



## Sebastian

has a great avatar


----------



## 777

appreciates great avatars


----------



## OzzyC

has been a member for about 11 monthes


----------



## Spoongirl

should go to bed


----------



## Azyiu

Named Paulina.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Kills triads for money.


----------



## technomancer

Is with the screaming carrots in a state of Tool inspired dementia...


----------



## OzzyC

has been posting as much/more then i do in a day lately


----------



## Sebastian

Ultimate poster


----------



## Metal Ken

Used Drew's name in vain


----------



## Scott

Metal Ken said:


> Used Drew's name in vain




You have the power to end this!


----------



## Shorty

Is Scott... practically a SS.org legend.


----------



## OzzyC

knows that since scott hates this thread so much scott could just ignore it and leave it alone

[action=OzzyC] suspects Scott was the one who gave him neg rep over this thread[/action]


----------



## b3n

hasn't posted in this thread for 29mins!


----------



## OzzyC

made me lol


----------



## nitelightboy

Post whore...


----------



## Rick

Eats poop.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Eats poop in moderation.


----------



## Scott

OzzyC said:


> [action=OzzyC] suspects Scott was the one who gave him neg rep over this thread[/action]










And I'd have no problem ignoring this stupid fucking thread if it didn't pop up in the new posts list.


----------



## OzzyC

hates this thread but takes the time to read every post and respond to what i have to say about him

@ other forumers:
does that make any sense to you, because i dont see the logic in doing that


----------



## Ryan

won the prize lol


----------



## Scott

OzzyC said:


> hates this thread but takes the time to read every post and respond to what i have to say about him
> 
> @ other forumers:
> does that make any sense to you, because i dont see the logic in doing that



Dude, I don't read every post in this thread. Trust me. I pop my head in every once and awhile when it pops up at the top of the list, or if I recently posted in here.


This is the worst thread that a Canadian has ever started. And i've made some pretty stupid threads in my day while drunk. And hey, I was the first person to respond to this thread when it was made so im to blame aswell.

It was fun for the first, I dunno, 10 pages. Now, it's just an eye sore. I mean, maybe if you guys had some creative shit to say, or made the thread interesting, then I wouldn't be bitching.

But look at what your replies are! Usually 4 words calling the person a cock, or stating where he lives, or calling him a post whore. 

That's some top quality posts, I must say. 

If it was up to me, this thread would be deleted. So that everyone who made a post, would lose that post. Then maybe people would clue in and say "Hey, that really was a waste of time."

Or hell, even make it's own forum that doesn't show up in the New Posts list. Call it, the "Harmony Central" forum. That'd make me happy, and i'd guarantee you'd never have to see me in here again Oz.

Oz man, nothing personal. I'm sure you're a cool dude and shit. But never, since David showed up on ss.org, have I seen such post whorage. And that isn't a compliment. So don't take it as one. But at least David made his posts in legit threads, and had something to say for the most part.

I have only ever given out 2 negative reps on this board. I'm really a nice guy. And im sure most people on this board would agree. I'm sure i'm coming off as a dick right now though. But when something is annoying me or just flat out pisses me off, I make sure to voice it.


----------



## Spoongirl

all right posting here is not fun anymore U_U


----------



## Jason

Scott said:


> Dude, I don't read every post in this thread. Trust me. I pop my head in every once and awhile when it pops up at the top of the list, or if I recently posted in here.
> 
> 
> This is the worst thread that a Canadian has ever started. And i've made some pretty stupid threads in my day while drunk. And hey, I was the first person to respond to this thread when it was made so im to blame aswell.
> 
> It was fun for the first, I dunno, 10 pages. Now, it's just an eye sore. I mean, maybe if you guys had some creative shit to say, or made the thread interesting, then I wouldn't be bitching.
> 
> But look at what your replies are! Usually 4 words calling the person a cock, or stating where he lives, or calling him a post whore.
> 
> That's some top quality posts, I must say.
> 
> If it was up to me, this thread would be deleted. So that everyone who made a post, would lose that post. Then maybe people would clue in and say "Hey, that really was a waste of time."
> 
> Or hell, even make it's own forum that doesn't show up in the New Posts list. Call it, the "Harmony Central" forum. That'd make me happy, and i'd guarantee you'd never have to see me in here again Oz.
> 
> Oz man, nothing personal. I'm sure you're a cool dude and shit. But never, since David showed up on ss.org, have I seen such post whorage. And that isn't a compliment. So don't take it as one. But at least David made his posts in legit threads, and had something to say for the most part.
> 
> I have only ever given out 2 negative reps on this board. I'm really a nice guy. And im sure most people on this board would agree. I'm sure i'm coming off as a dick right now though. But when something is annoying me or just flat out pisses me off, I make sure to voice it.



Fuckin Eh!


----------



## Sebastian

commented Scotts post


----------



## Azyiu

There is a fine line between being a post whore and someone with alot to share. I think Scott has a very good point, but take it easy, bro. No one did anything wrong, IMO. Someone just has a bit too much fun with posting. Let's just move on and keep on making SS.org fun and informative at the same time.


----------



## Sebastian

Didnt wrote anything about me....


----------



## Azyiu

Is slightly upset cuz I didn't say anything about him and his avatar! Ha!


----------



## Sebastian

Is a bit wrong...


----------



## Azyiu

Says I am a bit wrong, but never bothered to correct me.


----------



## Michael

Is online.


----------



## Sebastian

ok...
is offline..


----------



## Nick1

is offline too


----------



## Sebastian

Can keep his current avatar as long as he wants...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Chills out in da shiznit passture wit his cow homies fo sho.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Chills out in da shiznit passture wit his cow homies fo sho.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Chills out in da shiznit passture wit his cow homies fo sho.


----------



## Sebastian

Errr.....


----------



## distressed_romeo

Uses 0.09 gauge strings and standard tuning.


----------



## Sebastian

Knows that i got a neg. rep today


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is really whoring it up on this thread.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Has a really wierd avatar.

@ VEGETATHEPUPPET my compy was spazzing out while trying to post messages last night, I did not do that on purpose-I only pressed post once.


----------



## OzzyC

may have noticed i havent posted in this thread for almost 2 days in an effort to please scott


----------



## Sebastian

Also got a neg ref i see...

@ All_¥our_Bass No problem...


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that the only neg rep ive ever gotten so far was the one that scott gave me in this thread a while ago and that i dont know why there is one less bar then before

and is my successor to the 'say something about the forumer above you' post whoreing trophey


----------



## skinhead

Its proud about his line 6.


----------



## OzzyC

English is likely not his first language
and is very much mistaken in his post regarding my amplifier


----------



## Nick1

thinks line 6 makes good amps


----------



## Nipples

Has multiple Line 6 amps.


----------



## Nick1

is very wrong!


----------



## Ryan

Wont accept that the Vetta II owns his soul.


----------



## playstopause

Got me to play his avatar in slow-motion only to find out what god damn scale this thing is endlessly repeating.


----------



## Ryan

would have a better chance of finding that scale with this.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

enjoys listening to meshuggah.


----------



## Nick1

knows line6 sucks more than crate


----------



## BinaryTox1n

should know that the squier sucks more than them all 


and i get decent tones out of my pod  
maybe i should post up my patches.


----------



## Leon

thinks he should post up his patches.


----------



## Nick1

couldnt care less about the line6 patches.


----------



## Leon

is wrong


----------



## Nick1

likes line6


----------



## Ryan

is a damned blasphemer!


----------



## Nick1

is worth less than a postage stamp


----------



## playstopause

Needs to tell us why he's got my sister in his avatar


----------



## Rick

Needs to give me his sister's number.


----------



## Oguz286

Should then get the number of the other chick and pass it to me.


----------



## Oguz286

Shouldn't bump thread.


----------



## OzzyC

bumped it


----------



## Sebastian

used


----------



## Michael

Also used 

And is jealous of my Jackson COW.


----------



## nitelightboy

Like COWs apparently...


----------



## playstopause

was last online today


----------



## ibzrg1570

lives in canada, eh? how aboot that? lol


----------



## playstopause

Don't want to point out his exact location in the U.S.


----------



## Nick1

doesnt hate his fucking life


----------



## Aaron

hates life


----------



## Azyiu

Loves fishing


----------



## OzzyC

has a cool new avatar <- have you noticed how a lot of emoticons have been randomly dissapperaing lately(like if you were to quote this you would see where i put in a : yesway : )


----------



## Azyiu

Notices missing emoticons... (seriously, I really didn't realize those emoticons are gone or missing... I seldom use them.  I am a hitman, should show no emotion. Ha! )


----------



## Nick1

has no emotion. 

But still love EMO!


----------



## Sebastian

Has his avatar for a long time now..


----------



## OzzyC

the same can be said of him


----------



## Spoongirl

should pay attention to maths


----------



## distressed_romeo

Turns twenty next month.


----------



## skinhead

Have a non number 7 string guitar.


----------



## playstopause

Has posted like crazy in the last 24 hours.


----------



## D-EJ915

Is not listening to Scum of the Earth by Rob Zombie which is a sick-ass song.


----------



## Sebastian

Anime fan


----------



## skinhead

Want to get married with Christian Olde Wolbers.


----------



## Azyiu

Not sure if he mis-spells *TUNING* or does he mean *TUNNING* as in measurement of liquid capacity in his avatar.


----------



## playstopause

is pointing a gun at me


----------



## OzzyC

has an instrument sought after by many


----------



## Sebastian

Want to get married with Christian Olde Wolbers.


*No...*

------------
has a nice rig


----------



## OzzyC

was late by 5 mins


----------



## Nick1

Eats


----------



## Oguz286

Lets people eat


----------



## Spoongirl

lives in the country that I've always wanted to go


----------



## OzzyC

is 5 years and one day older then me
...give or take a few hours


----------



## Nick1




----------



## ibzrg1570

doesn't like ozzyc


----------



## Azyiu

Named Derek, and has the Line6 SpiderII 15 as his main rig.


----------



## Nick1




----------



## OzzyC

is too lazy to use words in his posts in this thread


----------



## Ryan

still finds things to post about in here


----------



## Michael

Has a brutal collection of guitars!


----------



## Ryan

Is oozing with rack gear


----------



## Michael

Is oozing with metal!


----------



## Nipples

Has funky electrical sockets.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

No longer has an avatar that directly represents his nom de plum.


----------



## Nipples

Lives somewhere thats waay to frickin' hot for me.

(I think a mod took away my avatar though  )


----------



## OzzyC

is distraught at the loss of his avatar


----------



## BinaryTox1n

I finally understand his signature, i didnt realize the words were about the emoticon.


----------



## OzzyC

made me lol with his comment about my sig....
and should leave a comment in my most recent thread


----------



## Sebastian

is close to get 1000 posts


----------



## OzzyC

is nearing 800 posts


----------



## BinaryTox1n

Has a new thread i just commented in (twice!),
and at this rate will be hitting a thousand in no time, seeing as how he's saying something about each and every forumer.


----------



## OzzyC

knows that this is actually a lot more then ive been averageing lately and that ill aim to get there tomorrow or the day after


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Everybody knows him.


----------



## Sebastian

And him not...


----------



## rummy

Begs for clicks.


----------



## Sebastian

Is wrong... I ask


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle

has more posts than me :/


----------



## OzzyC

between the two of us we have over 1k posts


----------



## Spoongirl

wants to reach 1k posts, but knows that 90% of them are useless. .

just joking


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is pretty cool and intelligent.


----------



## OzzyC

Spoongirl said:


> wants to reach 1k posts, but knows that 90% of them are useless
> just joking


your just jealous 
i wonder what the actuall figure is 





Distressed_Romeo said:


> Is pretty cool and intelligent.


the same could be said of him....so long as hes not so drunk he cant remember the night before....because im sure in that case he probably wouldnt be


----------



## BinaryTox1n

quite suprisingly, STILL hasn't reached 1000


----------



## OzzyC

strangly enough...neither has he, despite being a member of this website much longer then i have
and doesnt know im aiming to get there late tonite/tomorrow


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Knows that all sixers shall bow before him and they shall call him king.


----------



## OzzyC

seems to have a strange fetish involving carrots...


----------



## Loomer

Is just a boring old prude


----------



## Azyiu

Claims he is a damn foreigner in his profile.


----------



## OzzyC

is helping me get to 1000 posts


----------



## Azyiu

Needs a serious hobby instead of trying get a 1,000 stinking posts.


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know i have them but got a bit bored of them today


----------



## Azyiu

Needs to practice more instead of staying on-line late at night.


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt know that i already practiced some today and plan to again soon


----------



## BinaryTox1n

has 4 posts until he reaches his goal! and within his set timeframe.


----------



## OzzyC

knows that when i set a schedule i plan to keep it


----------



## Spoongirl

didn't speak to me in the chat u_u


----------



## OzzyC

may not realize she left it just as i entered the chat function of this website(thatis..if she was talking about today...if it was in referance to yesterday then she should know that it wasnt my choice as i had to leave to computer for about a half hour)


----------



## BinaryTox1n

has done it!


----------



## Nick1

will NEVER do it.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

underestimates binarytox1n greatly, not a wise decision.


----------



## OzzyC

must become a world class post whore to spite nick1 for his statement


----------



## playstopause

> underestimates binarytox1n greatly, not a wise decision.


has no damn avatar

Oups, double post 11:06 min.


----------



## Nick1

was late


----------



## Spoongirl

has a disgusting avatar... but I'm sure every man in here likes it.


----------



## BinaryTox1n

obviously forgot about drew when making her above statement.



[action=BinaryTox1n]realizes he makes fun of drew way too much [/action]


----------



## Spoongirl

apparently has a crush on drew


----------



## ibzrg1570

has a good sense of humor. also is chilean, and therefore is hot. yes i have a thing for hispanic girls, especially chileans...


----------



## OzzyC

apearantly has a cruch on Spoongirl


----------



## BinaryTox1n

is a master of the obvious.


----------



## OzzyC

may recognise this from when someone posted it in regards to someting i once said:


----------



## ibzrg1570

his powers of deduction don't cease to amaze


----------



## Nick1

is the master of RETARDS!


----------



## BinaryTox1n

was correct in his assumption that i would recognize his picture, and probably guessed that i would have included the picture in my previous post had i not been too lazy to search for it!

EDIT: hah, im late, go figure.
according to the person above me OzzyC is his master.


----------



## Nick1

has only 1 nut


----------



## OzzyC

feels that he must make up for his lack of manhood by useing avatars with pics of women in them


----------



## Nick1

is quite wrong


----------



## Azyiu

Sadly, has very little sense of humor.


----------



## Oguz286

Probably doesn't like me because he's pointing a big-ass gun at me


----------



## Jos

Looks pretty freaky as a south park character. =)

It's all good. And Dutch, yay!


----------



## Nick1

is wearing a really really gay looking hat


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## Azyiu

Is feeding the troll...


----------



## Nick1

is a troll


----------



## Jos

Is jealous of my hat.


----------



## Spoongirl

lives in my beloved Holland :'(


----------



## playstopause

Is the only active girl here (is she?)


----------



## noodles

Forgot Your Majesty.


----------



## skinhead

I'm jelous about his emo killer guitar.

And he looks so metal 

Una masa Noodles!


----------



## Spoongirl

Has a crush on Shannon 

xD


----------



## ohio_eric

Spoongirl is now officially the funniest south american woman on the forum.


----------



## Nick1




----------



## playstopause

is goin'  when he should


----------



## ohio_eric

I like spoongirl, I was just kidding. Sorry if it came off dickheaded.


----------



## Samer

likes rage


----------



## Nick1

is located where I was born


----------



## RondoAllaTurca

does not have a seven currently


----------



## playstopause

Lives in Ga, wich is, i guess, a nice spot.


----------



## Jason

God I hate this thread....


----------



## Azyiu

Your location isn't called Rude Island for nothing.  j/k


----------



## Spoongirl

lives far away from here... =O


----------



## Shawn

Is refinishing her Ibanez in white.


----------



## Azyiu

Has an awesome looking tat on his forearm, and is possibly an Asian like myself.


----------



## Spoongirl

is an Asian guy.. just like Shawn


----------



## Sebastian

Has an Asian gangster in his avatar.. ?

EDIT: too late...


----------



## Aaron

knows im from from tucson, but dosent know im actually in decatur ill(home) right now


sorry for the lateness im drunk


----------



## distressed_romeo

Is a scary looking guy, if his avatar is a pic of himself...


----------



## Aaron

knows the truth


----------



## Azyiu

is looking forward to the long Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## Aaron

all two weeks of mine


----------



## Azyiu

Damn! Has exactly two more weeks of vacation then I do...


----------



## Aaron

fuckin right! the best part is im being paid


----------



## Azyiu

Is hurting my feeling  Seriously, enjoy your vacation and don't get your ass frozen back home! ha! 

EDIT: Here in HK, the temp is still around upper 70's... nice!


----------



## Aaron

even though im getting paid, i am paying for it by freezing my ass off im 
afraid to go outside and smoke right now


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Is getting paid not to work.


----------



## Aaron

does not know that i am in the air force and have to go back, id rather not get paid than go back to that shit!


----------



## Sebastian

Has only 1 rep bar....


----------



## Aaron

WOW! what a shame


----------



## Sebastian

is wrong... got +1


----------



## Aaron

if you were here i would give ya a beer


----------



## Azyiu

Should check out Floyd's "*Wish You Were Here*" right around now.


----------



## The 'Fonz




----------



## Aaron

somebodys fucked up too


----------



## Jos

Has a big fish.


----------



## Karl Hungus

Has a really really fruity hat.


----------



## Spoongirl

has a kick-ass rig :O


----------



## Nick1

uses a peavey amp that I assume she isnt happy with


----------



## playstopause

Is right, i guess, about the fact that Spoongirl is not happy with her amp (and that by this, she's in the same club as me).


----------



## OzzyC

should form a club of people dissatisfied with their equipment and allow spoongirl and i to be senior members
and make jackets....wed need jackets


----------



## Spoongirl

wants a jacket... should go to the mall and buy something


----------



## OzzyC

knows that not everyone can live where its warm in november 



and besides....i dont have any money


----------



## Spoongirl

knows that I live in Chile and we're in Summer right now 8)


----------



## playstopause

knows (?) that out here, winter is coming and snow is about to fall
(-7 Celsius last night. Still better than the -25 we will have in 2 months )
It ain't funny that it's summer elsewhere... Need... to... go... south.


----------



## Shawn

Has a really nice S.


----------



## Adam

Has a really nice S, UV7BK, UV7PWH, and RG7620's


----------



## skinhead

Have Rusty Cooley's influence.


----------



## Adam

Spelled COOLEY wrong


----------



## Spoongirl

wants me to say it right

*ahem*

Rusty Cooley


----------



## skinhead

Yes i know, this keyboar suck!

Another one:
He's proud to be white.


----------



## Spoongirl

was late


----------



## OzzyC

was called a man by skinhead which she clearly is not


----------



## Sebastian

posted on time...


----------



## Oguz286

Looks pretty damn metal in his avatar!


----------



## Samer

Has a mustache.


----------



## OzzyC

likes the best kind of music there is....Prog Metal


----------



## Spoongirl

Thinks that Prog metal is the best kind of music there is... should think again


----------



## OzzyC

probably thinks death metal > prog metal 

and besides prog and death are both great 
(and the same for power, thrash, symphonic, etc)


----------



## nitelightboy

Is a bad ass 7 string chick!


----------



## Samer

to late LOL

cool guy, wants to be a cop?


----------



## nitelightboy

has a cool avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

said i was a woman


----------



## Nick1

is a woman


----------



## Spoongirl

made me  with his comment


----------



## skinhead

To nice to be real.

7 string, metal music, latinoamerican women.


----------



## OzzyC

is about the 3rd person to admit to some kind of crush on spoongirl in the past few days


----------



## Spoongirl

is wrong! cause skinhead loves shannon


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has read the Iliad and Odyssey and is therefore uber-cool!


----------



## OzzyC

probably hasnt considered the thought that skinhead may or may not be a polygamist


EDIT:late...

@D_R:enjoys epic poems


----------



## kung_fu

plays a seven string guitar


----------



## Spoongirl

has Zappa in his avatar


----------



## kung_fu

recognizes frank zappa


----------



## Nick1

plays a schecter


----------



## skinhead

Spoongirl said:


> is wrong! cause skinhead loves shannon



No, that's false  



Has a normal nickname.


----------



## Oguz286

Is president of the Shannon Fan Club  Can i join?


----------



## Sebastian

Wants to join the Shannon Fan club...


----------



## skinhead

Yes man you can join.

Now on my signature you will apear, and on a thread too.

Vegetathepuppet it's in love with COW, no, sorry, influenced


----------



## distressed_romeo

Has a little grey square in his rep bar, which is something I've never seen before...


----------



## OzzyC

finds small square grey boxes confusing....
and has an intersting profile picture

BTW i think all it means is they havnt gotten any rep yet....i think


----------



## skinhead

I have reputation, but people hate me because i say the truth, and sometimes that hurts.

Have a metal signature, the king it's a 7 string player and the others are some 6 striings players and 4 bass player


----------



## Azyiu

Again, not sure if he mis-spelled *Tuning* or does he mean the measurement of liquid, as in *TUNNING* in his avatar.


----------



## playstopause

Lives in the 3rd biggest country in the world


----------



## Spoongirl

is a french guy living in canada...


----------



## OzzyC

is a hispanic girl living in Chile...


----------



## Aaron

is a jew


----------



## OzzyC

is wrong 

why would you think i was in the first place


----------



## BinaryTox1n

is not a jew.


----------



## Nick1

plays a squire amp


----------



## OzzyC

doesnt even have a seven


----------



## Sebastian

Thats not funny... Lets all donate 1$ to Nick1 for his 7string


----------



## BinaryTox1n

knows he should really have everyone give me $1 so that i dont have to keep playing a squier amp.


----------



## Oguz286

should also help VEGETATHEPUPPET get a new amp


----------



## OzzyC

should add me to that list


----------



## Oguz286

Is a promising gearwhore


----------



## Sebastian

Is right... 
And knows I would prefer $ for a Jackson C.O.W. 7


----------



## BinaryTox1n

loves cow so much he might as well be indian. 



yeah, bad joke, i know.


----------



## Samer

lives in the south


----------



## Metal Ken

'remas' spelled backwards.


----------



## Invader

Apparently Metal Ken hates me.


----------



## OzzyC

should explain why....


----------



## Invader

Has a funny sig.



OzzyC said:


> should explain why....



His rep bar told me.


----------



## Oguz286

Has been deemed  by me


----------



## Sebastian

Lives in Europe 




BinaryTox1n said:


> loves cow so much he might as well be indian.
> yeah, bad joke, i know.





Its a joke so it cant be bad... 

Its funny


----------



## OzzyC

forgot to say anything about oguz


----------



## Sebastian

Is wrong ... "Lives in Europe "


----------



## OzzyC

knows how to use the edit button


----------



## Sebastian

Is right... has a lot more posts than me


----------



## OzzyC

knows that not too long ago he used to have more then me


----------



## Sebastian

[ I had... over two times more posts as i remember  ]

Knows we have to stop posting for a while in this topic


----------



## OzzyC

is correct


----------



## Oguz286

Probably won't leave this thread, because aside from being a gearwhore, he's also a postwhore


----------



## Sebastian

Is correct


----------



## skinhead

In his avatar COW looks like Jason Newstad with long hair and drunk. hehe.

COW, a cool guy!


----------



## Oguz286

Should remove the 'too.' part from his sig, since we're not presidents of the  Fan Club, just members


----------



## Sebastian

Right on...


----------



## Nick1

Doesnt know that Im really fucking          @ the moment!


----------



## Azyiu

Is likely drunk.... again. 

@ Skinhead, nice job fixing your avatar, dude.


----------



## OzzyC

was sober when he posted that... i think


----------



## Sebastian

Is about to see my playing (Demanufacture) on youtube...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=9HHlL5dM-Tg


----------



## Your Majesty

Sabastian rocks in keeping this thread alive.


----------



## nitelightboy

Needs to drink her coffee before she can flirt with me.


----------



## Your Majesty

Joey needs to get fucked.


----------



## Loomer

Is brutally honest, and probably right.

...and is just asking for the lamest NLB-comeback line in recent history


----------



## Samer

Immortal fan


----------



## Makelele

Has one of the best games ever in his avatar.


----------



## Invader

Appreciates good games.


----------



## Azyiu

Is someone from Northern Europe, Finland to be exact, and uses a Line6 Pod XT like the one I have. Awesome.


----------



## Sebastian

Is From A nice city...


----------



## rummy

Knows how to get to Zakopane.


----------



## Sebastian

Knows i hyave been in Zakopane many times


----------



## 777

has a very drunk looking avatar


----------



## skinhead

Ibanez RG1527 w/EMG 707 + Fender Champion 30???

Rare rig.


----------



## Oguz286

Should still remove the 'too.' part from his sig and VEGETATHEPUPPET agrees with me too


----------



## Sebastian

President of the Shannon Fan Club


----------



## playstopause

> Ibanez RG1527 w/EMG 707 + Fender Champion 30???
> 
> Rare rig.




Will soon have a Ve Nu Twin (will he ever?)
And also needs to come back to me with the prices for these south-american tube amps.


----------



## skinhead

hahaha if you still bothering em that will be never 

Nah man, those amps are cheap, but i have to talk if cristian wants to ship there.

I will have it, i have to buy it, i never go to banfield.

Shure he have a silly french name


----------



## rummy

Probably knows who Chapu is!


----------



## Oguz286

Also president of the Shannon Fan Club


----------



## skinhead

Wants to get out of shannon fan club because shannon it's in love with another


----------



## playstopause

Says i have a silly french name


----------



## Sebastian

Forgot to say something about me earlier


----------



## Guitarwizard

..is also europiean


----------



## Sebastian

Knows that Switzerland is a better country than Poland...


----------



## Guitarwizard

...missunderstood me 

i never said switzerland is better.


----------



## Rick

Has an Ibanez I want.


----------



## 777

lives in austin Texas,

To Skinhead: the only reason im using the champ 30 is because i cant afford a Dual Recto+Roadking cab........


----------



## Jason

knows i hate this thread. and only post her to say so.


----------



## OzzyC

knows im posting this just to spite him


----------



## skinhead

Have a nice Ibanez. but with edge


----------



## Nick1

loves Shannon


----------



## Sebastian

Wonders what my name id doing in skinhead's signature


----------



## 777

also s shannon


----------



## Sebastian

Is wrong... and is about to visit the thred in my signature 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=298980#post298980


----------



## 777

wants me to help him win a tshirt...


----------



## Sebastian

Is right


----------



## 777

is also aware this thread is nearing its end


----------



## Karl Hungus

Is not only a fellow Irishman, but a fellow 1527 user.


----------



## Azyiu

Is delighted by the fact that he ain't "alone".


----------



## Karl Hungus

Doesn't realise that I'm never alone on SS.org :


----------



## 777

is right and wants to give me his k7


----------



## ibzrg1570

thinks he can trick an "escaped retard" into giving him a k7


----------



## Invader

Doesn't like Dave Mustaine.


----------



## Nipples

Lives somewhere Id like to visit.


----------



## Azyiu

Lives in a state I have visited, and have family in.


----------



## Nick1

likes whores


----------



## Azyiu

Is half correct... the bullets in my pistol like whores... especially man-whores.


----------



## 777

wants to give me money for a k7


----------



## XEN

I "accidentally" fell nose first into his avatar. Sorry pal!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Is having one hell of a 10 string built.


----------



## 777

has one of my fantasy guitars


----------



## Seedawakener

Has a guitar with EMGs that fit that model extremly well.


----------



## 777

knows i love my EMGs


----------



## skinhead

Have a hot chik on his avatar, and i love that freak ones!


----------



## Spoongirl

likes the freaky goth latex kind of girl


----------



## Ryan

likes JP kind of guys...


----------



## skinhead

Give me good reputation because i write some fun stuff.

BTW Ryan thanks.

and another thing, he has an animated avatar... because he is the Lord of the Strings yeah!


----------



## Azyiu

^^ Has a cool avatar thingy that I sincerely have no idea how to make it myself. 

EDIT: Oops, I am too slow


----------



## Ryan

Knows Chow Yun Fat movies will lay ownage opon anyone \m/
Tiger On Beat chainsaw fight style 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=v8_dY4rpjOc

I love at the end when Yun busts in with a fuckin UZI and lights that fucker up like a damned xmas tree!
pwn3d.


----------



## skinhead

...

To sloow i wrote.

Ryan you know you are a cool man! and you are proud to use 7 string guitars!


----------



## Azyiu

Is having a slow kind of day like me 

@ Ryan, Chow is cool, dude. I think his best movies are those HK gangster ones made in the late 80's.


----------



## Dive-Baum

Likes General Tsao's Chicken


----------



## Spoongirl

has a Gibson Explorer...  and I don't


----------



## Ryan

Has some kind of a night vision thing going on in her avatar...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Has an avatar that makes me dizzy.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Has a kickass username, hahaha, I haven't seen that video since highschool!


----------



## Aaron

should post a picture of his guitar


----------



## Azyiu

^^ _IS_ Special Ed! Yay! 

EDIT: Damn! Too slow again!


----------



## Aaron

just called me retarded


----------



## Metal Ken

A Aron.


----------



## HotRodded7321

Aaron said:


> should post a picture of his guitar



Which one? The 7321 will be back tomorrow night, had to take it back to get it shielded yesterday...they're using that paint stuff instead of copper, so I hope it sounds good. I will take new pics tomorrow and post em (of all the work, etc).

My Gryphon.....







I like this, just got it not too long ago...26.5" scale, sounds KILLER in drop A! (Oh, and that's the reflection of the carpet at the bottom, not the finish, lol...had someone ask me about that)


----------



## Azyiu

Special Ed, yay!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Is hangin with the commies in Hong Kong!!


----------



## Sebastian

Knows i dont post a lot recently...


----------



## skinhead

Want my help (and all of the forum) to win a shirt. FF shirt


----------



## Azyiu

Lives in a country that has an always tough national football team, and an up and coming national basketball team.


----------



## Sebastian

is right


----------



## Nick1

needs a new avatar


----------



## Oguz286

Does not need a new avatar.


----------



## OzzyC

got a new avatar


----------



## Spoongirl

looks like he got a little bored of SS.org :O


----------



## OzzyC

Spoongirl said:


> looks like he got a little bored of SS.org :O



doesnt know that i didnt have an internet connection for 3-4 days since it got unplugged from the modem nobody noticed that and everyone in the house blamed the ISP


----------



## 777

somehow puts up with the tone from a line 6 spider with a 7


----------



## skinhead

Have to donate 1 dollars each one to get an amp for 777.

And again have a nice chik on his avatar, he need to put it on his big pic on the profile


----------



## OzzyC

should expain why 777 shold donate a dollar to himself 

@777:
i never said i cold stand the tone i get from it 
ive been begging my parents for a valvetronix since roughly a week after i got the spider 2 30


----------



## OzzyC

should expain why 777 shold donate a dollar to himself 

@777:
i never said i cold stand the tone i get from it 
ive been begging my parents for a valvetronix since roughly a week after i got the spider 2 30


----------



## skinhead

Don't want to understand, or maybe he doesn't want to understand what i said 

Have to change his amp. (i will have mine here, so no jokes about it )
)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Endorses low tuning, the killer of basses.


----------



## OzzyC

probably feels threatened by garry goodmans 12 strig monster


----------



## abyssalservant

Is really scarily young. Even younger than my gf *laughs*


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Thinks I'm old (along with our buddy Jon)


----------



## abyssalservant

Is about *thinks* 10 months older than me and very fluffy.


----------



## OzzyC

should inform me as to why my age should impose any problem to anyone here 

im 14 (15 in a week and a day) 
im a freshman in highschool
most people say im quite mature for my age
and your only 3 years and a month older then me


----------



## ibzrg1570

very mature 14 year old who also has a line6 spider 2. and would probably agree that the only good channel out of four is the clean one.


----------



## OzzyC

knows the utter horror of a spider set to the 'insane' channel


----------



## Nick1

cant shred


----------



## Spoongirl

can shred


----------



## Jason

this thread sucks donkey balls....


----------



## Nick1

Should know this thread will never die


----------



## Jerich

plays threw a Roland ..........


----------



## Oguz286

Has a nice rig


----------



## Nick1

knows jerich has terrible tone


----------



## OzzyC

often has nothing better to do then to troll threads such as this and post 2 or 3 emoticons in a comment


----------



## Nick1




----------



## 777

just posted the most pointless post ever


----------



## OzzyC

knows nick1 has proved my point


----------



## Nick1

sucks at life


----------



## Donnie

needs to chill. 
Along with a few others here. 

Nick1, you post enough shit like this. Consider this your final warning.


----------



## Donnie

just closed this abysmal thread.


----------

